# المصاعد الكهربائية: دورها وأهميتها في الهندسة



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مقدمة 

العالم في مضمار سباق والعصر هو عصر السرعة العالم يتغير بسرعة ويفضل السرعة لقد انتقل السباق والتنافس بين الافراد والشركات الى سباق وتنافس بين الدول والقارات والسرعة هي العامل الحاسم الذي سيرجع كفة المنتصر 
وموضوعنا المصعد الكهربائي هو مساهمة في اغناء المنتدى والطالب والمهندس العربي التي تعطي الانسان العربي ارضية صلبة يستند عليها ليأخذ موقعا متقدما في سباق العصر 

يعتبر المصعد الكهربائي وسيلة للنقل والانتقال داخل الابنية بسرعة وامان وهو يوفر الوقت والجهد معا 

هذا البحث يهم بالدرجة الاولى المهندس المعماري المصمم للبناء فهو فكرة واضحة تمكنه من تحديد مكان وسعة الفراغ المعماري اللازم الذي سيشغله المصعد 

كما ان هذا البحث يهم المهندس الميكانيكي والمهندس الكهربائي وكل المشتغلين في حقل المصاعد الكهربائية لانه يعطي فكرة واضحة عن مكونات المصعد وطرق تشغيله والتحكم به 

اشكر كل من يمد لنا يد العون في هذا البحث لاخراجه من هذا المنتدى 

واخيرا ارجو ادارة المنتدى وضع قسم خاص له يكون كالتبريد والتكييف لسهولة الرجوع والاستفادة القصوى منه 
ارجو الفائدة للجميع​[/CENTER]
[/center]


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*الجزء الاول مصاعد الاشخاص*

نقسم المصاعد من حيث الاستخدام الى انواع ومنها 
1- مصاعد الاغراض العامة والتجارية 
2- مصاعد الابنية السكنية 
3- مصاعد الهيئات الرسمية والدوائر الحكومية 
4- مصاعد المخازن 
5- السلالم الكهربائي والممرات 

يمكننا وصف المصاعد المثالية بما يلي : 

1- مدة انتظار للمركبة قصير فهي تصل الى الطوابق بسرعة 
2- تسارع المركبة مريح بحيث لا ينزعج الركاب اثناء الوقوف او الاقلاع 
3- يتم التحميل او التفريغ عند اي طابق بسرعة وسهولة 
4- الفتح والاغلاق للابواب سريع ومامون 
5- الاشارات الضوئية في الطوابق وداخل المركبة واضحة وذات منظر حسن وجذاب 
6- الوقوف اتوماتيكي وصحيح في مستوى الطابق 
7- سهولة في توقيف وتسيير المركبة 
8- جميع التجهيزات الميكانيكية تعمل بسلاسة ودون ضجة 
9- الاضائة مريحة والتهوية صحية داخل المركبة في جميع حالات التحميل 
10- سهولة استدعاء المركبة من الطوابق 
11- الهيئة العامة للمركبة والابواب حسنة 
12- تصميم البئر ينسجم مع التصميمم المعماري العام للبناء 

الحلقة القادمة ستكون عن الاجزاء الرئيسية في المصاعد انشاء الله 
ارجو من كل من يحمل معلومات ان لايبخل بها


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*دعوة عامة*

اشكر كل من يساهم في هذا البحث لتعم الفائدة على الجميع واخص بهذه الدعوة شركات المصاعد لتنضم الينا وتكون الفائدة اعظم وايضا شركات التبريد والتكييف في قسم التبريد والتكييف بهذا نكون قدمنا للدارس والمهندس العربي ولصاحب المشروع كل فائدة ويعم العلم للجميع 
اشكركم راجيا للجميع التوفيق والسداد


----------



## smasem66 (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي فهذا فعلا موضوع نادره ما يتكلم فيه احد هنا


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*قسم الاجزاء الرئيسية في الصاعد*

الاجزاء الرئيسية في المصاعد 

1-	المركبة او العربة او الكبين او الصاعدة 
وهي مجهزة من اجل سلامة الركاب ومؤثثة من اجل راحتهم وهي الجزء الذي يتعامل معه الراكب ومظهرها يعطي انطباعا أوليا عن البناء ككل وهي عبارة عن قفص مصنوع من مواد خفيفة مقاومة للاحتراق يركب القفص بواسطة مخمدات لمنع انتقال الاهتزاز إلى جسم الصاعدة كما إن الإطار يحمل كافة أجهزة الأمان ومزايت تزييت السكك الاوتوماتيكية وجهاز زيادة الحمولة 
يعلق الإطار المعدني بكابلات فولاذية تدعى حبال التعليق وتنزلق الصاعدة على قضبان سكك حديدية خاصة بواسطة مزالق مركبة على الإطار تدعى الأحذية بحيث تبقى المركبة داخل البئر دائما بوضع شاقولي 
وتحتوي المركبة على باب الأمان 
تحتوي أيضا على أجهزة التشغيل للصعود والهبوط والتوقف ومؤشرات ضوئية تبين مكان المركبة مصباح اضائة مروحة تهوية مخرج نجاة في السقف جرس إنذار مقابض ومسكات يد لاستناد الركاب وحدة نداء عندما يزيد شوط الصاعدة عن 25 متر مرآة منفضة سجائر ويمكن إن تجهز المصاعد الخاصة بالمكفوفين مثل مؤشر صوتي لموقع الصاعدة وكبسات تقرا باللمس 
اما هيكل الصاعدة فهو مكون من صفائح فولاذية متينة بسماكة 2مم تلبس هذه الصفائح من داخل الكبين بالفورميكا او الستنلس ستيل وفاصل من مادة pvc ويلبس من الخارج بمادة عازلة للصوت 
تؤمن التهوية الطبيعية للصاعدة عن طريق فتحات في أعلى الجدران وفي سقف الصاعدة 
تصمم الصاعدة على أساس أنها ستعيش حياة طويلة وأنها تعمل بسلامة ونعومة وتحتاج إلى صيانة قليلة
يتبع في الحلقة القادمة ارجو الفائدة للجميع اخوكم محسن 9


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*هيكل كامل للمصعد صورة*


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*بعض انواع الكبائن*


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*بعض انواع الكبائن*


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*كبائن*


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخ smasem66 للمرور ونريد الفائدة للجميع 
وللموضوع بقية وحلقات عديدة حتى يكتمل الموضوع وارجو المشاركة من الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

*تكملة اجزاء المصعد*

2- الكابلات الفولاذية اوحبال التعليق 
وهي من الفولاذ المجدول ذاتية التشحيم اذ تحتوي على نواة من القنب 










المخمد 



وللموضوع بقية اخوكم محسن 9


----------



## احمد الديب (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الغالي ونرجو تفاصيل تركيب المصاعد وطرق الاستلام وفعلا موضوع قيم


----------



## محسن 9 (6 يناير 2007)

*يتبع اجزاء المصعد*

3-المزيت وعملها رفع وخفض المركبة ويتراوح عدد حبال التعليق للمصعد بين 4 الى 8 حبال وذلك حسب حمولة المصعد وقطر حبال التعليق ويربط طرف الحبل لتعليق الهيكل بواسطة ملاقط معدنية وتتوزع حمولة المركبة بالتساوي على حبال التعليق التي تلتف حول بكرة الماكينة لتتصل من الطرف الأخر مع الثقل الموازن 
إن تبديل حبال التعليق يكلف ثمنا باهظا لذلك يهتم المصمم بنوعية فولاذ هذه الحبال حتى لا تحتاج الى تبديل بعد مدة

4-وحدة القيادة : drive unit 
وتتألف من محرك يعمل على تدوير البكرة التي ترفع وتنزل المركبة 
وتتشكل الماكينة من قاعدة على شكل هيكل معدني ثقيل تركب عليه البكرة وحرك التدوير وعلبة المسننات ( في حال وجودها ) وهي خلف البكرة ) والمكابح الفرملة ومكابح الأمان المغناطيسية وبعض الأجهزة الأخرى أما محدد السرعة موجود جانب الماكينة 
وفي كثير من الأبنية يوجد مجموعة محرك مولد تغذي المصعد بالطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة وهذه المجموعة تعد جزءا من وحدة القيادة للمصعد وان كانت موضوعة في مكان بعيد عنها 
يتبع


----------



## عطور ليبيا (6 يناير 2007)

محسن 9 شرح وافى وجهد ممتاز ... 
كيف نعمل حوائط القص للمصاعد ؟؟؟؟ وخاصة ببرنامج ساب 2000؟
وهل حوائط القص للمصاعد فقط ؟ولماذا؟ ارجوا افادتى وافادة الجميع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محسن 9 (6 يناير 2007)

*يتبع الصور*

بعض المكائن ومنها العديد حسب الشركة المصنعة 





















































ملاحظة مهمة جدا يوجد عند بعض الشركات مكائن عادية وايضا مكائن متعددة السرعات وهي الافضل ( متعددة السرعات ) ومن مميزاتها انها تتوقف بهدوء كامل غير مزعجة بحيث انك لو كنت في المصعد لاتشعر ابدا ان المصعد اقلع او توقف بعكس المكائن العادية المزعجة 
يتبع


----------



## aalmasri (6 يناير 2007)

مشكووووور على الموضوع الشيق


> جزاك الله خير اخي الغالي ونرجو تفاصيل تركيب المصاعد وطرق الاستلام وفعلا موضوع قيم


----------



## محسن 9 (6 يناير 2007)

الاخوة احمد الديب عطور شكرا على المرور والسؤال الموضوع في اوله وله تكمله طويله حتى يتم 
ارجو منكم المتابعة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (6 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2007)

*يتبع اجزاء المصعد*

5- أجهزة التحكم the control equipment 
ووظيفتها قيادة المركبة حسب الطلب مع تأمين السلامة أثناء العمل وهي تتألف من :أزرار التحكم داخل المركبة وفي الطوابق – الكونتكتورات – الريليات – الكاسات – وبعض الأجهزة الأخرى وهي تتحكم بفتح واغلاق الابواب اتوماتيكيا 
الاجهزة التي تسرع أو تبطيء من سير العربة والتي توقف المركبة في مستوى الطابق 
مفاتيح الحد الاعلى والحد الاسفل والتي توقف العربة في اعلى نقطة يسمح لها إليها وكذلك توقفها عند الوصول الى اخفض نقطة يسمح لها بالنزول اليها 
المؤشرات والمبينات الضوئية في المركبة وعلى الابواب في الطوابق 
إن اجهزة التحكم مرتبة لكي تعمل بشكل متناسق وبحيث تضمن للركاب أقصى حدود الامان والراحة 
ولنلاحظ بأن الشركات الصانعة تطور دائما من اجهزة التحكم والحماية واخيرا فقد دخل نظام الكمبيوتر والاجهزة المنطقية بدلا من ريلات التحكم أما باقي عناصر المصعد فإن التغيرات لازالت طفيفة 
























ريلات : 



مؤشرات : 




يتبع كل الفائدة لكم محسن 9


----------



## E.Yousrey (7 يناير 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

هذا الموضوع هام جدا ، فعلا فى حقل التنفيذ أنا كمهندس مدنى كثيرا ما يفزعنى عدم الالمام لشق المصاعد فى المشروع الذى أقوم بتنفيذه ، و هذه المعلومات أخى الفاضل دسمة جدا


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (7 يناير 2007)

هل يمكنك ان تحدثنا عن الاسس الفنية للتصميم وماهى انواع القوى وما هى الاسس الخاصة بالسلامة فى هذا الموضوع..........مع تحياتى


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2007)

الاخوة عماد ربيع و E.yousrey كل الشكر لمروركم الكريم كما اوضحت سابقا ان الموضوع في بدايته وهو متسلسل فارجو المتابعة وستجد كل الاجوبة لكل الاسئلة تابع معي الموضوع خطوة خطوة مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## عطور ليبيا (7 يناير 2007)

نحن فى الانتظار اخى محسن


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2007)

*تابع اجزاء المصعد*

5-	الثقل الموازن أو الوزن المعدل : The counter Weights 
وهو عبارة عن بلوكات مصبوبة من المعدن أو الاسمنت المسلح مرصوفة داخل اطار معدني 
إن مكان الثقل الموازن هو الجهة المقابلة للمركبة ووظيفته هو تقليل الطاقة اللازمة لتحريك المصعد إلى اقل قيمة ممكنة 
ووزن الثقل متناسب مع وزن المركبة + نصف حمولتها وفي الحقيقة فإننا نستهلك طاقة أكبر أثناء المسير بالسرعة العادية 
يربط الثقل الموازن بحبال التعليق ويتحدد مساره بواسطة سكك حديدية شبيهة بسكك المركبة ولكن بحجم اصغر منها ومن الواضح أن جهة سير الوزن المعدل هي عكس جهة سير المركبة 

6- البئر : Th Shaft 
وهو ممر شاقولي تسير فيه العربة والثقل الموازن وله باب معدني في كل طابق 
يحتوي البئر على السكك الحديدية التي تنزلق عليها المركبة كما يحوي بعض الأجهزة المساعدة التي تتحكم بسير المركبة وفي قعر البئر توجد المصدات – مخففات الصدمة وفي اعلى البئر توجد غرفة المحركات او الماكينة حيث توجد ماكينة المصعد ولوحات التحكم والقيادة وجميع الاجهزة التي تساعد لكي يعمل المصعد بالشكل الصحيح 
تشكل السكك الحديدية ممرا شاقوليا يوجه مسير المركبة ويجب ان تكون السكك من الفولاذ المشغول الثقيل والمصقول أيضا وأما التوصيلات بين قطع السكك فيجب ان تكون مضبوطة بشكل دقيق بحيث تحقق تشغيلا ومسيرا ناعما للمركبة 
مقطع سكة الحديد هو على شكل حرف T تقشط الوجوه التي تنزلق عليها الاحذية الدليلة التي توجه مسير المركبة والموجودة على جوانب الهيكل الحامل للمركبة والسكك التي ينزلق عليها الثقل الموازن تشبه السكك التي تنزلق عليها المركبة إلا أن حجمها أصغر ولا حاجة لتزييت السكك الحديدية في المصاعد الحديثة التي تستخدم أحذية دليلية مصنوعة من مواد صنعية 
تثبت السكك الحديدية مع جدران البئر بواسطة ملاقط وشدادات منزلقة بحيث نتجنب تحميل السكك بأي حمولة لربطها مع البناء يحصل التحميل عند الربط بشدادات ثابتة وذلك بسبب تقلص وتمدد السكك حسب فصول السنة وبذلك تحفظ السكك مستقيمة لا تشوه فيها ولا انحناء


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2007)

*تابع الصور*















































احذية دليلية









اعتذر عن ردائة بعض الصور هذا ما املكه ارجو الفائدة للجميع محسن 9


----------



## محسن 9 (7 يناير 2007)

الاخ الاخت عطور تابعوني مع الشكر وارجو المساعدة الموضوع طويل ولكنه جيد جدا المتابع مستفيد


----------



## محسن 9 (8 يناير 2007)

*يتبع اجزاء المصعد*

6- ماكينة السحب لاتحتوي على علبة السرعة 
تتألف ماكينة السحب من محرك تيار مستمر مربوط على محوره مباشرة اسطوانة الفرملة وبكرة السحب وتلتف حبال التعليق حول بكرة السحب 
إن غياب مسننات تخفيض السرعة ( علية السرعة ) تعني أن السرعة الدوران للمحرك هي بسرعة دوران بكرة السحب وبما أنه ليس من العملي تصنيع محركات تيار مستمر تدور بسرعة بطيئة لذلك فإن هذا النوع من الماكينات يستعمل لتشغيل المصاعد في الابنية ذات الارتفاع المتوسط والعالي التي تزيد عن عشرة طوابق حيث يتطلب أن تكون سرعة المركبة أكبر من 2m/sec 
وتتراوح اتطاعة المحركات المستخدمة في هذه الماكينات من 20 الى 375 حصان والحمولة الاعظمية لمثل هذه المصاعد لاتتجاوز 2500kg وبسرعة 2m/ces وتستخدم هذه المصاعد السريعة لنقل الاشخاص فقط 
عندما يطلب منا ان تكون سرعة المركبة بطيئة فإننا نستخدم ماكينات تحوي مخفض للسرعة 
وفي مجال السرعات الواقع بين 2.5m/sec – 3.5m/sec فإن النسبة بين حبال الجر تكون 2:1 وهذه النسبة تفيد في تنقيص حجم المحرك مع زيادة سرعته وبذلك نقلل الكلفة أما إذا كانت السرعة اكبر من 3.5m/sec فمن الاقتصادي أن تكون النسبة بين حبال الجر 1:1 تبلغ سرعة تيار مستمر يجر مركبة بسرعة 5m/sec مقدار 127 دورة بالدقيقة وذلك عندما يكون قطر بكرة السحب قريبا من 75سم 
تمتاز الماكينة التي تعمل بدون علبة السرعة على الماكينة التي تحوي علبة سرعة بأن مردود الاولى اكبر لانها تحوي أجزاء متحركة أقل والتشغيل يكون هادئا وتحتاج الى صيانة اقل وحياة هذه الماكينات اطول لذلك تفضل هذه الماكينات في الابنية العالية
صورة لماكينة السحب بدون علبة السرعة




- ماكينات السحب ذات علبة السرعة 
في الحلقة القبلة انشاء الله


----------



## عطور ليبيا (8 يناير 2007)

انا متابعة معاك اخى محسن لانه الموضوع مهم جدا للمهندس المدنى ..... شكرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## محسن 9 (10 يناير 2007)

*تكملة اجزاء المصعد*

- ماكينة السحب ذات السرعات العالية :
تنتقل الحركة من محور المحرك إلى بكرة السحب عبر علبة سرعة تتوسط بينهما وهي مكونة من سنن دودي و مسنن مستقيم 
حجم المحرك في هذه الماكينة صغير وسرعته كبيرة تتراوح بين 500الى 1500 دورة بالدقيقة وذلك حسب سرعة المركبة ونسبة عدد الاسنان في علبة السرعة 
ويمكننا هنا استخدام محركات التيار المستمر كما يمكننا استخدام محركات التيار المتناوب أما في الماكينات التي لاتحوي علبة سرعة فلا تستخدم إلا محركات التيار المستمر 
تتراوح سرعة المركبة بين 0.12 الى 075 متر بالثانية لذلك تستعمل أمثال هذه المركبات من اجل تحميل المواد أكثر من استعمالها من اجل نقل الاشخاص ونتحكم بسرعة المركبة بواسطة مقاومة ( ريوستات ) أو باستخدام محرك ذو سرعتين أما إذا كانت السرعة عالية بين 0.75 – 2 منر بالثانية فعندها تتم تغذية المحرك من منبع كهربائي ذو تيار مستمر يمكننا التحكم بمقدار الجهد فيه بواسطة مقسم الجهد تتراوح استطاعة المحركات المستخدمة لتشغيل هذه المصاعد بين 3 – 100 حصان 

جدول رقم 1 مقارنة بين نوعي المصاعد 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نوع ---- ارتفاع ---- السرعة -- طريقة -- عمرعلبة -- الصيانة -- الكلفة -- نعومة الحركة -
الآلة ---- المبنى م ---- م/ث --- التحكم --- السرعة سنة - -- -- -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
علبة ---
سرعة--- 5-15 --- 1 -0.25 -- ريوستات - 25-20 -- متوسط -- منخفضة - منخفضة 
متناوب--
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
علبة ---
سرعة-- 50 - 15 - 1.75-0.25 -تغيير --25-20 -- متوسط -- متوسط -- متوسط
مستمر - الجهد --
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بدون -
علبة -- أعلىمن -- أعلى ---- تغيير -- غير ---- قليلة -- عالية -- عالية 
سرعة- 30 --- من 2 ---- الجهد - محدود ----
مستمر-
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









ترتيب بكرة السحب وحبال التعليق---- في الحلقة المقبلة ------------

الاخوة المشرفين البرنامج لايحتوي على رسم جدول افيدونا رحمكم الله وسدد خطاكم مع الشكر


----------



## عطور ليبيا (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى محسن على مجهودك الكبير وانا معك ان شاء الله الى نهاية الموضوع...


----------



## جوده (10 يناير 2007)

http://sap2000.netfirms.com
ادخل هذا الموقع ستجد شرح طريقة تصميم حائط القص


----------



## جوده (10 يناير 2007)

http://sap2000.netfirms.com
ادخل هذا الموقع ستجد شرح طريقة تصميم حائط القص


----------



## AHMAD237 (12 يناير 2007)

الاخ مهندس محسن العزيز
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
كنت احتاج هذه المعاومات بشدة فلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محسن 9 (12 يناير 2007)

اخي جودة اشكرك على المساعدة تايع معي الموضوع في أوله وكل التقدير لك

اخي احمد اشكرك للزيارة والفائدة للجميع


----------



## محسن 9 (12 يناير 2007)

8-ترتيب بكرة السحب وحبال التعليق 
يتم إنتقال المركبة بين الطوابق بسبب سحب كبل فولاذي مربوط بها 
يمرر هذا الكبل فوق بكرة السحب ويتصل من الطرف الاخر بثقل المازن للمركبة 
إن دوران البكرة يؤدي الى تحريك المركبة الى اعلى أو اسفل حسب جهة دوران البكرة 
إن الاستطاعة اللازمة لتدوير بكرة السحب ليست بكبيرة بسبب التقارب بين وزن الركبة ووزن الثقل الموازن انظر الصورة ادناه تبين طريقة السحب البسيطة المستعملة في المصاعد السريعة المعدة لنقل الاشخاص 
وبكرة السحب الموضوعة في الاعلى هي عبارة عن اسطوانة فيها اخاديد عديدة بعدد حبال التعليق التي ستسحب المركبة والاخاديد محفورة على شكل دوائر متوازية مع بعضها وتستلقي حبال التعليق ضمن الاخاديد وهي تمسك من طرفها الاول بالمركية وبالثقل الموازن من طرفها الثاني 
تتحرك الحبال مع البكرة دون انزلاق بسبب الاحتكاك الالتصاقي بين البكرة والحبال هذه المجموعة تعرف بال singl warp traction elevator machine ونلاحظ على الصورة وجود بكرة ثانية S تدعى هذه البكرة ببكرة التوجيه Deflectio Sheave وعملها هو توجيه حبال التعليق من البكرة S الى الثقل الموازن مباشرة 
اما لصورة الثابية توضح نوذجا آخر لترتيبلت حبال التعليق حيث سنجد أن حبل التعليق ألاتي من المركبة يلتف اولا من فوق بكرة السحب T ومن ثم ينحدر الى بكرة التوجيه S ومن بكرة التوجيه S يعود ثانية ليلتف حول بكرة السحب T ومن بكرة السحب T يمر ثانية إلى بكرة التوجيه S يوصل الحبل بالثقل الموازن 
إذا سمبنا النموذج الاول A بالماكينة ذات اللفة الواحدة فاننا نسمي النموذج الثاني B بالماكينة ذات اللفة المزدوجة ويمتاز هذا النموذج بأننا نؤمن بواسطته قوة احتكاك التصافي أكبر مما نحصل عليه في في النموذج الاول ونستعمل النموذج B في المصاعد الاوتوماتيكية السريعة ويعرف هذا النظام ب: 
ONE-TO ONEDOUBLE WARB TRACTION MACHINE إذا دققنا النظر في النماذج A- B – D نرى أن مقدار طول الحبل الذي يمر فوق البكرة يساوي مسافة انتقال المركبة داخل البئر في مثل هذا الحال نقول أن نسبة السرعة بين بكرة السحب والمركبة هي 1 الى 1 أما في االنموذج C فنلاحظ أن سرعة انتقال الحبل الذي يمر فوق البكرة هو ضعف سرعة انتقال المركبة نقول في مثل هذه الحال أن نسبة السرعة هي 2 الى 1 ويعرف ب:TION 2-1 ROPING DOUBLE WARB TRAC وهنا نستطيع استعمال محركات بحجم اصغر وسرعة اكبر 
ونطبيقات هذه المصاعد يكون في الابنية قليلة الارتفاع ذات الكثافة السكانية الكبيرة أو حيث نرفع الاحمال الكبيرة وحيث لاتتجاوز سرعة المصعد 2.5متر في الثانية 
توضع ماكينة المصعد التي تدور بكرة السحب في اعلى البناء النماذج A-B-C ولكن عندما لاتمكننا ظروف معمارية معينة من بناء غرفة آلات في السطح فاننا نلجا عندها الى وضع الماكينة في القبو او قعر لبئر النموذج D ويبدو من النموذج D اننا استخدمنا ترتيبات مختلفة للبكرات ولحبال التعليق ونلاحظ ان طول الحبال الفولاذية قد تضاعف وهذا يزيد من تكاليف العر ومن تكاليف الصيانة لحبال التعليق 
اما الترتيبات المبينة في النموذج E فتستعمل في بعض التطبيقات عندما تكون السرعات بطيئة والارتفاع قليل وغالبا ما نستعمل هذه الترتيبات عنما يكون التعليق من اسفل وذلك من اجل نقل البضائع او الاشخاص من الاقبية الى مستوى الرصيف يعمل هذا المصعد بسرعة اقل من 0.5متر بالثانية وعلى ارتفاع اقل من 15 متر لاتتجاوز حمولة المصاعد المبنية في الصور الى 1800كغ 

9- حبال التعليق والوزن المعدل ------- في الحلقة القبلة انشاء الله 

بكرة السحب وحبال التعليق



















ارجو الفائدة للجميع اخوكم محسن 9


----------



## عطور ليبيا (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اختى جودة اسمك فيك ....اكيد انتى مشاركتك دات جودة عالية ....وموقع ممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (12 يناير 2007)

اما اخى محسن فاقول له جزاك الله خيرا الى ان يكون اخر يوم حياتى.....على كل هذه الجهود الجبارة ...


----------



## محسن 9 (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخت عطور وسوف أكمل الموضوع واعتذر عن التأخير ولكن ظروف خاصة ستأخرني قليلا ولكن سأكمل الموضوع بالتدريج خطوات متلاحقه انشاء الله


----------



## a.m (15 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي محسن على هذا الشرح المفيد و المتناسق 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## محسن 9 (25 يناير 2007)

*تكملة اجزاء المصعد*

9-حبال التعليق والوزن المعدل : 
توصل حبال التعليق بالدعامة التصالبية (الهيكل الحامل للكبين ) الموجودة في اعلى المركبة وذلك لحمل المركبة وما فيها من احمال وسحبها إلى أعلى أو تنزيلها إلى الاسفل وتتألف هذه الكابلات من حبل من القنب يدعم الضفائر الفولاذية المحيطة به والمجمعة على شكل دائرة تصميم هذه الكابلات خصيصا من أجل أمثال هذه التطبيقات تزيت نواة القنب لغرض التشحيم الذاتي للكبل 
تحسب حبال التعليق على اساس أن حبلا واحدا يستطيع حمل المركبة وحمولتها وإن زيادة عدد الكابلات هي لزيادة مساحة الالتصاق الاحتكاكي بين الكابلات وبكرة السحب كما انه يزيد من عامل الامان للمصعد يتراوح عامل الأمان لمصاعد نقل الأشخاص بين 8 و 14 ولمصاعد نقل المواد بين 7 و 11 تستطيل حبال التعليق طبيعيا بسبب الحمولات المعلقة بها لذلك فإن الصيانة الدورية تنبهنا لتقصير هذه الحبال كلما دعت الحاجة وعلينا أن نراعي دائما كون الحمولات موزعة بالتساوي بين حبال التعليق كليا عندما يظهر عليها الإهتراء والإنسلاخ و يجب ان تكون حبال التعليق مزيتة دائما 
نلجأ لربط حبال تعليق إضافية في أسفل المركبة تتصل من الاسفل بالوزن المعدل عن طريق بكرة التوازن غاية هذه التوصيلات التي تتم في الابنية العالية هو توزيع الحمولة على الكابلات دون اعتبار موضع المركبة 
يتالف الوزن المعدل من هيكل فولاذي ( يشبه أطار المركبة ) توضع فيه اوزان إن ثقل الوزن المعدل يكافئ ثقل المركبة وهي فارغة مضافا اليه 40% الى 50% من وزن حمولة المركبة 
إن فائدة الوزن المعدل هي التوفير في كلفة تشغيل المصعد ولزيادة المصعد ولزيادة الالتصاق الاحتكاكي بين بكرة السحب وحبال التعليق وذلك في حالتي وجود حمولة أو عدم وجودها 
يتبع


----------



## محسن 9 (29 يناير 2007)

*صورة*





10-أجهزة الأمان 
يعتبر المكبح جهاز الأمان الأول في المصعد والمكبح الرئيسي مركب مباشرة على محور ماكينة المصعد وهو يتحكم بأحذية الفرملة التي تضغط على اسطوانة الفرملة بواسطة نوابض قوية ويبتعد حذاء الفرملة عن اسطوانة الفرملة أثناء سير المركبة بتأثير الشد لمغناطيسي كهربائي يعمل على التيار المستمر وعندما ينقطع التيار الكهربائي تعمل النوابض فيضغط الحذاءان على اسطوانة الفرملة ويتوقف المصعد 
عندما يتغذى محرك المصعد من شبكة تيار مستمر فإن المركبة تبطئ من سرعتها قبل الوقوف في مستوى الطابق المطلوب وذلك بفعل الفرملة الديناميكية للمحرك الكهربائي ثم يتوقف المحرك تماما بفعل مكبحه حيث تقبض أحذية الفرملة على اسطوانة الفرملة وهكذا نمسك بالمركبة أمام الطابق الذي نريد الوقوف عنده 
وهناك جهاز آخر يحد من سرعة المركبة ويعمل عندما تتجاوز سرعة المركبة حدود السرعة المسموحة والمصمم من اجلها المصعد هذا الجهاز يعمل بفعل القوة النابذة وهو مؤلف من كرات طائرة تدور متباعدة عن بعضها كلما ذادت السرعة إن هذا الجهاز مستقل عن باقي أجهزة الماكينة وهو يقطع التيار الكهربائي حال زيادة السرعة وبذلك يعمل المكبح الرئيسي وتتوقف المركبة 
ولكن إذا بقيت سرعة المركبة في تزايد ( وهي هابطة مثلا ) فإن جهاز الأمان يشغل أجهزة الفرملة الاحتياطية والموجودة في أسفل المركبة محيطة بالسكك الفولاذية وعندما يأتي الأمر من جهاز محدد السرعة يقبض جهاز الفرملة الاحتياطية على السكك الحديدية مما يؤدي لوقف المركبة بشكل سلس ومن أجهزة الأمان مفتاح الحد العلوي ومفتاح الحد السفلي لمشوار المركبة وعملها هو قطع التيار الكهربائي عن ماكينة المصعد وتشغيل المكبح الرئيسي 
يوضع هذان المفتاحان في البئر على بعد ذراع أسفل وأعلى مسار المركبة ولا يعمل يعمل هذان المفتاحان الكهربائيان إلا إذا تجاوزت المركبة مسيرها المحدد للأعلى او للأسفل وعندها يوقف أحد هذين المفتاحين المركبة بقطعة للتيار الكهربائي وتشغيله للمكبح الرئيسي ويوجد في اسفل البئر في الحفرة مصد مخمد للصدمات وهو إما هيدروليكي يعمل بالزيت او نابضي ومهمة هذا المصد هو تخفيف صدمة المركبة بالأرض حال سقوطها وذلك في حال عدم فاعلية أجهزة الأمان وبعد إن تتجاوز المركبة مفتاح حد الأمان السفلي 
المكبح جهاز الفرملة (WinCE)





جهاز الفرملة الاحتياطي (WinCE)






جهاز الفرملة الاحتياطي (WinCE)​








الحلقة القادمة عن ابواب المصعد


----------



## محسن 9 (21 فبراير 2007)

*ابواب المصعد*

أبواب المصعد​
نختار ابواب البئر في الطوابق وباب المركبة حسب نوعية وسرعة المصعد والأبواب الطابقية إما نصف اتوماتيكية تفتح يدويا وتغلق اليا وإما أتوماتيكية تفتح وتغلق بواسطة الطاقة الكهربائية وبشكل متواقت مع اجهزة ضبط وقوف المركبة في الطوابق والابواب الاتوماتيكية تفتح تماما بعد الوقوف الكامل ومدة الاغلاق للابواب الطابقية تتحدد بحجم فتحة الباب ونوعية المصعد المستعمل تصنع الابواب من الصاج المزدوج وتحدد المواصفات الامريكية القدرة الحركية اللازمة لتحريك الباب فتحا واعلاقا ب: 7ip-ft ولكي نضمن فتحا واغلاقا سريعا متناسبا مع هذه القدرة فإننا نجعل الباب مؤلف من درفتين تنفتحان من الوسط وتؤمن راحة الركاب أثناء الدخول للمصعد أو الخروج منه بجعل فتحة الباب لاتقل عن 105 سم ومثل هذه الابواب تمنع أحتكاك الركاب مع بعضهم أثناء تحميل أو تفريغ المركبة وعندما نستعمل أبواب ذات مقاس أصغر يتأخر يتأخر دخول الركاب لانتظارهم خروج الاخرين وعندها نتبين ضعف استجابة مثل هذه الابواب للخدمة السريعة 
وامثال هذه الابواب الصغيرة تستعمل فقط في الطوابق السكنية حيث تكون كثافة حركة الانتقال خفيفة وهناك مصاعد ذات أبواب كبيرة عرضها 250 سم يمكن ان تفتح وتغلق بسرعتين بدلا من سرعة واحدة وذلك بواسطة العيار الاتوماتيكي او بواسطة شخص معين يقوم بهذا العمل 
يوجد شعاع ضوئي للكشف ( خلية كهرضوئية ) يقطعه جسم الراكب الذي يقف عند عتبة المركبة ان انقطاع هذا الضوء يعني الايعاز للباب بالفتح واذا كان الباب قد بدا بالانغلاق فان انقطاع الضوء يعني اعادة الفتح ( فتح الباب واغلاقه لايكون الا اذا كان المصعد واقفا ) في جميع المصاعد التي تحوي خلية كهرضوئية detection beam 
وايضا التي لاتحتوي عليه يوجد جهاز امان اخر يوضع على حافة الباب يدعى safty edge عمل هذا الجهاز هو اعادة فتح باب البئر وباب المركبة اللذان يعملان بالتوافق مع بعضهما وذلك عند وجود أي جسم يعيق غلق الباب وصطدم بجهاز حافة الامان والصورة تبين وضع جهاز الكشف داخل الباب 
في الحلقة القادمة الكبين والاشارات


----------



## محسن 9 (21 فبراير 2007)

كل الشكر للمهتمين بالموضوع ولكن ارى ان الموضوع لايهم المهندس لعدم تجاوب اولا الاخوة المشرفين وثانيا الاخوة الاعضاء 
راجيا للجميع التوفيق


----------



## aalmasri (21 فبراير 2007)

أخي محسن 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع, وأتمنى منك متابعته حتى النهاية
بصراحة الموضوع مهم جدا, لكن من عادتي اذا بدأت بقراءة موضوع ما ان انهيه في فترة قصيرة حتى ابقي على تتابع الافكار, واخشى ان قرأته على فترات متباعدة ان لا احوي ما فيه من فوائد, لذا كنت انتظر حتى تنتهي من الموضوع بشكل كامل حتى اطالعه, فارجو منك المتابعة عسى الله ان ينفع بك ولو مهندسا واحد, فلك الاجر ان شاء الله
دمت بخير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (22 فبراير 2007)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب ونفع بك و رزقنا و رزقك العلم النافع


----------



## محسن 9 (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم الاخ المهندس aalmasri الاخ المهندس الزعيم 
الاخ : aalmasri الموضوع كبير نوع ما فارجو متابعتي وسامحني على التأخير لانني اضع حلقات الموضوع على فترات متقطعه بسبب انشغالي الشديد بالعمل ولكن للمنتدى وقت مستقطع ارجو المعذرة وكل التقدير والفائدة للجميع 
كنت اتمنى ان ينال الموضوع استحسان المشرفين والاخوة الاعضاء وتشجيعهم ولكن الله اعلم


----------



## SAB (23 فبراير 2007)

*كيف احسب حمل المصعد في التصميم الانشائي*

السلام عليكم 

من فضلكم كنت أريد أن أعرف ماهي الاعتبارات التي يتم أخذها في الاعتبار في التصميم الانشائي لمبني سكني في حاله وجود مصعد ابعاده الخارجيه 1.2*1.1م , كم يكون متوسط حمل المصعد وكيف يتم تحميله ؟
ارجو الرد بتفصيل مع وجود رسومات ايضاحيه 

في انتظار ردودكم
:11:


----------



## محسن 9 (24 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي sab للمرور واخبرك بان الموضوع كبير وانا اقوم بوضع الحلقات بالترتيب وانت تسبق الاحداث ارجو منك متابعتي وايضا اخبرك بان مساحة البئر الذي ذكرته صغير حدا لايتسع لعدد شخصين على كل الاحوال تابعني وانت المستفيد


----------



## SAB (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي محسن وسوف أتابع الموضوع :77:


----------



## محسن 9 (25 فبراير 2007)

*الكبين والاشارات*

12- الكبين والإشارات : 
إن المكان الذي يمكننا أن نطلق فيه يد المهندس المعماري بحرية لكي يبدع هو اختيار تجهيزات الكبين – المدخل – الإشارات الضوئية – يعتبر الديكور والفرش الداخلي للمصعد ميزة يمتاز بها مصعد على آخر كما أن للإشارات الضوئية أهمية معمارية وجمالية بالإضافة إلى أنها تدل الراكاب على مكان وجود المركبة 
يمكن أكساء الكبين من الداخل بواسطة ألواح رقيقة من الخشب أو البلاستيك أو الفورمايكا يمكن أكساء أرضية الكبين بالفلين أو المطاط أو الخشب وأحيانا بالسجاد أما إنارة الكبين فتتم بعدة طرق منها إضاءة عادية مركزة أو إضاءة غير مباشرة مخفية جانبية أو سقفية ويصمم السقف ليحقق غرض الإنارة الجيدة ويزود أحد جدران الكبين بمسكه معدنية يستند إليها الركاب وقد يوجد فوق المسكة مرآة تحقق معنى جماليا وترضي الركاب نفسيا 
وفي حال وجود عدد من المصاعد في مبنى سكني وحيث لايوجد مصعد خاص لنقل الحمولات يفضل أكساء جدار أو أكثر من جدران المركبة بنوع من السجاد أو الموكيت وذلك حتى لاينخدش الجدار بسبب تحميل الأثاث إلى الطوابق 
الغاية من وجود الإشارات الضوئية في الطابق الأرضي هي معرفة مكان المركبة واتجاه سيرها ويمكن تحقيق ذلك بواسطة إشارات ضوئية مختلفة الألوان عادة لونان ويمكن إضافة إشارة سمعية لتجذب انتباه الركاب إلى وصول المصعد ويوجد إشارات ضوئية رقمية تبين بدقة الطابق الذي وصلت إليه المركبة وهناك إشارات ضوئية على شكل سهم تبين فيما إذا كانت المركبة في شوط الصعود او الهبوط وهذه الإشارات موجودة في الدور الأرضي وأيضا داخل الكبين وتعمل هذه الإشارات بتوجيه من تماسات موجودة في غرفة الآلات 
تستدعى المركبة إلى الطوابق بواسطة أزرار موجودة على لوحة بجانب البئر وهذه الأزرار تضئ عندما تكون المركبة مشغولة وتنطفئ عند وقوف المركبة وهي فارغة وللمصمم المعماري إدخال تعديلات على شكل الإضاءة والأزرار بما يتناسب مع الجو المعماري العام للبناء 
في الحلقة القادمة إنشاء الله مجموعات التحكم


----------



## محسن 9 (25 فبراير 2007)

*مقاييس*


----------



## عطور ليبيا (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير على مجهودك الكبير.....


----------



## محسن 9 (28 فبراير 2007)

*صورة توضيحية*

ارحو من الاخوة في حال عدم وضوح الصورة بحفظها ومن ثم تكبيرها 

الاشارات داخل الكبين وفي الطوابق






توصيلات الاشارات الى الكبين






اخوكم محسن 9​


----------



## محسن 9 (28 فبراير 2007)

*مجموعات التحكم control systems*

13-مجموعات التحكم control systems 
نطلق كلمة مجموعات التحكم على مجموعة الأجهزة والتوصيلات التي تعمل على تشغيل المصعد 
بالشكل الصحيح المطلوب وهذه هي الأجهزة : 
( الأجهزة التي تعمل على تحريك المركبة صعودا وهبوطا حسب الحاجة )
( الأجهزة التي تشرف على فتح وغلق الأبواب في الوقت المناسب )
( الأجهزة التي تعمل على إيقاف المركبة عند الطابق المطلوب )
( أزرار النداء في الكبين وفي الطوابق )
( الإشارات الضوئية في الكبين وفي الطوابق التي تبين وضع المركبة ومكان تواجدها ) ونميز بين مجموعات التحكم للمصعد الواحد ومجموعات التحكم التي تقود وتتحكم بعدة مصاعد حيث 
يوجد في النوع الأخير مجموعة مراقبة واختيار 
نتحكم بسرعة المحرك الذي يسحب العربة بطريقتين 
أ‌-التحكم بواسطة مقاومة متغيرة Rheostatic Elevator Control 
وهذه الطريقة الأرخص وتستعمل في الحالات التالية : 
-	التوصيلات الاساسية تمنع من استخدام الجهد المتغير 
-	ارتفاع البناء قليل وسرعة المركبة بطيئة 
-	حركة المرور ضعيفة وعدد الركاب قليل 
وفي امثال هذه المصاعد يوجد عجلة قيادة او ذراع قيادة لتشغيل المصعد والتحكم بسرعته ولذلك يتطلب
مثل هذا المصعد عامل خاص يقود المصعد في الصعود والنزول 
تبين الصورة توصيلات محرك تحريفي يعمل على التيار المتناوب ثلاثي الاطوار مع الشبكة العامة هذا 
المحرك موصول مع علبة سرعة لتخفيض سرعة دوران البكرة 
تغلق التماسات A-B-C-D-E على التتابع عند الاقلاع وبذلك تزداد سرعة المحرك وعند الايقاف 
يتباطئ المحرك بفتح التماسات على الترتيب العكسي E-D-C-B-A ويمكن توقيت فتح واغلاق 
التماسات اتوماتيكيا بواسطة ريليات نتحكم بها بواسطة ازرار موجودة داخل الكبين يمكننا تشغيل 
المحرك على سرعتين مختلفتين بقلب التوصيلات الداخلية للمحرك بواسطة مفتاح ( غير مبين في 
الصورة ) وفي المحركات الحديثة يفضل استعمال محركات تيار متناوب ذات سرعتين احداهما 
بطيئة اثناء الاقلاع وقبل الوقوف والثانية سرعة المصعد العادية وذلك بغية تامين الوقوف الصحيح 
والمضبوط في مستوى الطابق وتامين راحة الركاب ايضا لان الاقلاع والتوقف المفاجئ يزعجان 
الراكب والشكل p يمثل محرك تيار مستمر حيث يتم التسارع والتحكم بمقدار السرعة بواسطة مقاومات الاقلاع A-B-C-D-E التي تعمل بصورة مشابهه لمقاومات الاقلاع في محرك التيار المتناوب( a ) وتتميز محركات التيار المستمر بما يلي : 
لايوجد علبة سرعة وبكرة السحب متصلة مباشرة مع محور المحرك
يمكننا الحصول على سرعة متوسطة بين سرعتي المحرك بواسطة مقاومة R مربوطة مع ملفات
التهيج للمحرك ويمكننا التحكم من داخل المركبة بقيمة هذه المقاومة اتوماتيكيا او بواسطة محرك 
صغير . 
صورة التحكم بسرعة المحرك بواسطة مقاومة​


----------



## محسن 9 (28 فبراير 2007)

*صورة توضيحية*






يتبع​


----------



## محسن 9 (28 فبراير 2007)

*يتبع*

ب- التحكم بسرعة المحرك بواسطة تغيير الجهد Variable Volage Elevator Control 
تدعى مجموعة التحكم بالمصعد بهذه الطريقة : 
بوحدة التحكم متغيرة الجهد Unit Multi Voltage Control ويرمز لها UMV 
في هذه الطريقة نحصل على الجهد المتغير من مجموعة خاصة ( محرك – مولدة ) تدعى مجموعة 
وردليونارد . ونتحكم بقيمة الجهد المطبق على المحرك المستمر D.c Dryve Motor بواسطة 
تغيير تحريض المولدة D.C Excitor التي يتغذى منها المحرك المستمر الذي يدير بكرة السحب 
لذلك فإن كل مصعد يحتاج لمجموعة مستقلة مكونة من محرك تيار متناوب A.C Motor ومولدة 
تيار مستمر D.C Genrator وبما أن مجموعة المحرك – مولدة – هي عنصر وسيط بين محرك 
ماكينة المصعد D.C. Drive MotOR وبين شبكة التغذية A.C. Source لذلك يمكننا تغذية 
محرك المجموعة ( محرك – مولد ) من شبكة التيار المتناوب التي تغذي المبنى 
وفي هذه الحال يكون تحريض مولدة المجموعة بشكل تكاملي الصورة ادناه توضح التيار المتناوب 
التغذية من تيار مستمرتستخدم هذه الطريقة في التنظيم والتحكم في جميع المصاعد التي لا تحتوي 
على علبة سرعة وكذلك في معظم المصاعد التي تحتوي على علبة سرعة 
مميزات هذه الطريقة : 
-	تحصل على سير ناعم للمركبة 
-	دقة عالية في التشغيل والوقوف 
-	مردود تشغيل عادي 
-	خضوع جميع عمليات التحكم للمراقبة الاوتوماتيكية 
من أجل الوقوف الصحيح يوجد في اسفل البئر جهاز موازنة لشد حبال التعليق بحيث نتلافى امتطاط 
الحبال الطبيعي بسبب الثقل وامتطاط الحبال بسبب زيادة درجة الحرارة . وبذلك يتوزع الشد بالتساوي 
على جميع الحبال كما ان وقوف المركبة يبقى صحيحا امام الابواب الطابقية 
وهناك جهاز اخر يعمل على ايقاف المركبة بالشكل المضبوط امام الباب الطابقي ومبدا عمل الجهاز 
كما يلي : يوجد دارة مغناطيسية مفتوحة معلقة على المركبة تغلق هذه الدارة بواسطة قطعة من الحديد 
المغناطيسي على شكل صفيحة موجودة في نقطة معينة في البئر قريبا جدا من مسار المركبة 
وعندما تمر الدارة المغناطيسية امام الصفيحة الحديدية ( او الفولاذية ) فان الدارة المغناطيسية تغلق 
وعندها فان تلامسات كونكتور الدارة تغلق الدارة الكهربائية التي تتحكم بموضع وقوف المركبة
وهكذا نحصل على الوقوف الصحيح للمركبة بغض النظر عن مقدار امتطاط حبال التعليق ( في حال 
عدم وجود موازن ) والصورة ادناه تبين موضع الاجهزة الموجودة في البئر والتي تساعد على ضبط 
مكان وقوف المركبة 
[صورة الاجزاء الرئيسية في المصاعد/CENTER]​


----------



## عطور ليبيا (28 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك وتبارك الرحمان عليلك وعلى الجهد الى بتعمله...
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مارس 2007)

*صورة اجزاء المصعد*


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مارس 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة في خال عدم وضوح الصورة حفظها ومن ثم تكبيرها فتكون واضحة تماما 
كل الشكر للاخت عطور على المرور والمتابعة


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (1 مارس 2007)

أخي ابو عبد الله ....الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع المفيد و الجيد 
أسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك...


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مارس 2007)

-يمكننا وصف عملية تشغيل المصعد بالتتابع كما يلي : 
-نتحكم عن بعد من الردهة او من الكبين بمجموعة ( المحرك – مولد ) بواسطة زر كباس . ونضعها قيد العمل 
-يتسارع محرك المجموعة ( محرك – مولد ) بعد إن تصل إليه التغذية عن طريق المقلع مخفض الجهد الصورة السابقة وعندما تعطي المولدة كامل الجهد المطلوب يصبح محرك ماكينة المصعد جاهز للعمل 
-بواسطة عامل المصعد او بواسطة التنظيم الاتوماتيكي . تبدأ عملية الإقلاع وبنفس الوقت فان عناصر التحكم في اللوحة تعمل لتحرير اسطوانة الفرملة وتغذي ملفات تهيج المولدة وهكذا يتنامى الجهد في المولدة ويدور المحرك ويتسارع إلى سرعته النظامية وذلك عندما يصبح الجهد مساويا للجهد النظامي الذي تعمل عليه الآلة وعند الاقتراب من الطابق الذي نريد الوصول اليه فان : 
-نفس العمليات السابقة تجري ولكن بتتابع معكوس وعندها يتباطئ المحرك ثم يصل الى مرحلة الوقوف وكذلك فان كونكتور تغذية الفرملة يفتح تلامساته ليسمح للنابض بالضغط على اسطوانة الفرملة ويمسك بالبكرة وبالتالي يوقف المركبة 
ان حركة مركبة واحدة تتعين بفعل ثلاث عناصر 
1-جهاز التحكم the Controller 
2-لوحة الريليات Relay Panel 
3-مجموعة المراقبة The System Super Visory 
ان عمل جهاز التحكم هو تنظيم عمل المصعد بحيث يستجيب لطلبات الطوابق . وفي بعض المصاعد يتم التحكم كما في ( الصورة أدناه لوحة التحكم بجانب اللوحة النموذج ) حيث تحوي لوحة التحكم نموذج مصغر عن مجموعة المصعد وهذا النموذج مؤلف من مجموعة من التماسات Sets Of Contactors وفحمات منزلقة . تتحرك الفحمات بشكل متزامن مع حركة المركبة في البئر بواسطة مسننات ( تخفيف سرعة ) تدور بسرعة منخفضة ومتناسبة مع سرعة المركبة . أو بواسطة محرك كهربائي يدور بسرعة اقل ولكن متناسبة مع حركة المركبة إن الحركة في المركبة الحقيقية والمركبة النموذج متطابقة مع بعضها . إن المركبة النموذج تسبق المركبة الرئيسية وتسجل المعلومات وهي ( موضع المركبة الحقيقية . موضع انتظار الركاب حسب الزر الذي ضغطو عليه ) وبعد ذلك تغذي المعلومات إلى لوحة الريليات أو لوحة التحكم وبعدها تصدر الأوامر للمركبة لتتوجه إلى الطوابق بالشكل الصحيح 
صورة لوحة التحكم بجانب اللوحة النموذج[/CENTER






في الحلقة القادمة انشاء الله مجموعات التشغيل والمراقبة​


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى ابو عبد الله


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك باش مهندس وارجو لك الفائدة وللجميع واخبرك بان لكم دور كبير قي تصميم المصاعد سياتي قريبا عن كيفية حساب ابعاد المصعد وتصميمه ارجو متابعتي وللجميع كل تقدير ومحبة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (1 مارس 2007)

محسن 9 قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة في خال عدم وضوح الصورة حفظها ومن ثم تكبيرها فتكون واضحة تماما
> كل الشكر للاخت عطور على المرور والمتابعة



فعلت المطلوب وبانت الصورة .....بارك الله فيك....


----------



## ابوايوب (2 مارس 2007)

معلومات 
المصعد يصعد بمعدل 1م/ث حسب المواصفة الامريكية 
توضع المرايا في المصعد بغرض الشعور بأن الصعد متسع 
الكبائن ينصح بأن تكون مصنوعة في داخل البلد لتجنب اختلال الحسابات 
بالنسبة لفتحة البابين 
يفضل ان تكون فتحة البابين في جهة واحدة لاستغلال اكبر قدر ممكن من المساحة 
عند تصميم فتحة الباب يجب ان يكون المستع المفرغ للتحرك فيه ضعف عرض الباب 
فمثلا عندما تكون الباب عرضه 80 يكون المتسع المفرغ عرضه 160


----------



## طارق العربي مهندس (2 مارس 2007)

مممشششكككوووررررررررر


----------



## محسن 9 (2 مارس 2007)

اشكركم للمرور الاخت عطور -- الاخ ابو ايوب ما شاء الله لديك فكرة عن الموضوع وقريبا ستجد هنا ما يسعدك تابعني واذا لديك اي معلومات اخرى لاتبخل علينا بها ---الاخ طارق العربي اشكرك انا ايضا 
وهناك المزيد حتى النهاية ارجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## zizoz (2 مارس 2007)

ana msh 3aref ashkorak ezay...........bas fe3lan de ma3lomat mohema gedan


----------



## محسن 9 (2 مارس 2007)

كل الشكر لك اخي zizoz للمرور والتعليق وارجو للجميع الفائدة


----------



## محسن 9 (3 مارس 2007)

*مجموعات التشغيل والمراقبة*

-مجموعات التشغيل والمراقبة Systems Of Elevator Operation And Supervision 
أ- التحكم بالمصعد بواسطة زر كباس واحد Single Automatic Pushbutton control 
هذه الطريقة في التحكم هي ابسط الطرق المستعملة في المصاعد الاتوماتيكية وذلك لان المصعد لا يستجيب في وقت واحد سوى لطلب واحد . وتلغى باقي الطلبات حتى يصل المصعد إلى حالة الوقوف ( أمام احد الأبواب ) لذلك لا يوجد تعارض بين الطلبات لانها ملغاة جميعا ما دام المصعد في حال الحركة . وعليه فان زرا كباسا واحدا يكفي لتسجيل الطلب واستدعاء المركبة ويوجد فوق الزر اشارة ضوئية . في حال اضاءتها فانها تعني ان المصعد قيد الاستعمال وهو في حال الحركة . وعندما تنطفئ الاشارة الضوئية فان المركبة تستجيب لطلبنا حال ضغطنا على الزر . هذا النوع من التحكم يستعمل في الابنية قليلة الارتفاع وحيث معدل الطلب على المصعد اقل من 5 طلبات في الساعة . وفي الابنية المهنية الصغيرة . 
ب- التحكم التجميعي Collective Control 
في هذا النوع من التحكم تكون حركة الركاب أنشط وعدد الطلبات للمصعد أكثر 5 طلبات في الساعة . لذلك فان الطريقة السابقة وهي وجود زر كباس واحد للتحكم تصبح غير كافية ويجب البحث عن طريقة متطورة أكثر للاستجابة لطلبات الركاب وهذه الطريقة المتطورة هي تخزين الطلبات في ذاكرة جهاز التحكم . وخاصة إن فترة الانتظار تصبح طويلة جدا إذا كانت سرعة المصعد بطيئة وارتفاع البناء متوسطا . في هذه الطريقة الجديدة يتوقف المصعد في كل الطوابق التي يوجد ركاب وذلك بعد ضغطهم على الزر ولكن هناك ملاحظة وهي إن المصعد لا يستطيع التمييز بين طلبات الركاب هل يرغبون الهبوط أم الصعود ؟ لذلك فإن المصعد المتجه إلى الأعلى والذي يقف من أجل راكب يريد النزول يضع الراكب امام خيارين . فاما ان يصعد مع الركاب في مشوار لايرغب فيه ويسبب ازدحام المصعد . أو أن يعيد الطلب حتى يتوقف المصعد في شوط النزول حيث أن الطلب الاول للراكب يمحى بمجرد وقوف المصعد في طابقه . وبما ان معظم الركاب لايرغبون بالصعود في الاتجاه الخاطئ وهذا الشيء لايستطيعون تحديده حتى يدخلو المركبة وياقبو اتجاهها أو يسألوا الركاب الاخرين عن وجهة سير المركبة لذلك توضع اشارة ضوئية فوق الزر تبين اتجاه سير المركبة . هذا النوع من التحكم أفضل قليلا من التحكم السابق ويؤدي خدمة اسرع وهو مقبول في الابنية السكنية متوسطة الارتفاع وذات الكثافة العددية القليلة . وفي الابنية الصناعية الصغيرة . 
ج- التشغيل التجميعي مع امكانية اختيار جهة مسير المركبة Selective Collective Operation 
في هذا النوع من التحكم يستجيب المصعد وهو في مشوار الصعود لكل طلبات المنتظرين الذين يرغبون الصعود . كما يستجيب ايضا وهو في مشوار الهبوط لجميع طلبات المنتظرين الذين يرغبون الهبوط . ومن مميزات هذا النوع من التحكم هو أن جميع الطلبات تبقى مختزنة حتى يستجيب لها المصعد الى أعلى او أخفض مشوار مطلوب منه يعكس اتجاهه اتوماتيكيا . وعندما تمحى جميع الطلبات فإن المصعد يتوقف في الطابق الذي وصل إليه بعد تلبية آخر طلب بانتظار طلب جديد . أما مجموعة – المولد – محرك – فإنها سوف تتوقف عن العمل بعد عدة دقائق من توقف المصعد . وتعود المجموعة – مولد – محرك – للعمل حال الضغط على زر الطلب .
هذا النظام من التحكم يعمل دون الحاجة إلى عامل خاص لتشغيل المصعد بل هو يعمل اتوماتيكيا . ولكن في بعض الحالات الخاصة نرغب بوجود هذا العامل لقيادة المصعد من مهام هذا العامل غلق الابواب – التحكم بجهة انتقال المركبة – عدم الرد على طلبات المنتظرين عندما يكون المصعد غاصا بالركاب – وهذه العملية الاخيرة تدعى بالاجتياز السريع Expressing . وفي المصاعد الحديثة فإن جهاز خاصا يوزن الركاب يقوم بعملية الاجتياز السريع اتوماتيكيا عندما يتجاوز وزن الركاب حدا معينا . يستعمل هذا النوع من المصاعد في المنازل السكنية وابنية المكاتب والمستشفيات 
وقد تستدعي ظروف الخدمة وجود اكثر من مصعد لتلبية طلبات الركاب . وخاصة في المستشفيات أو الابنية متوسطة الارتفاع . وفي هذا الحال يمكننا استخدام مصعدين او ثلاث مصاعد . نتحكم بها جميعا من جهاز تحكم واحد . وفي هذه الحالة فإن نظام التحكم ينسق العمل بحيث يستجيب لطلب أحد المنتظرين أقرب مصعد يمر بطابقه . وليس بالضرورة المصعد الذي ضغط على زره . وهذا يمنع من أن يستجيب اكثر من مصعد لاحد الطلبات . وفي هذا النظام الذي يستخدم ثلاث مصاعد يمكننا وقت اللزوم فصل احد المصاعد ليقوم بتحميل المواد والاغراض بينما يبقى المصعدان الاخران لنقل الاشخاص . وفي ساعات الخدمة القليلة حيث يقل عدد الركاب فإن مصعدا واحدا يعمل ويستجيب للطلبات بينما باقي المصاعد تبقى في الطابق الارضي حتى تستدعي الحاجة استخدامها . 
من مساوئ هذا النظام هو طول فترة الانتظار لان : 
-المصعد لايعكس اتجاهه حتى يلبي نداء أعلى طلب 
-تتوقف مجموعة . محرك – مولد . بعد الاستجابة للطلبات 
-تميل المجموعة للتكتل والسير المترادف . وهذه الخاصة تكون مزعجة جدا بالنسبة لراكب جاء الى الطابق الارضي ليرى ان المصاعد الثلاث تحولت الى مصعد واحد ذا سعة كبيرة . 
-واخيرا من غير المقبول علميا استعمال اكثر من ثلاث مصاعد نتحكم بها على هذه الطريقة .
د- التحكم والمراقبة الالكترونية لمصاعد النقل السريع التجميعي في الحلقة المقبلة انشاء الله


----------



## محسن 9 (4 مارس 2007)

*التحكم والمراقبة الالكترونية لمصاعد النقل السريع التجميعي*

د‌-	التحكم والمراقبة الالكترونية لمصاعد النقل السريع التجميعي 
Electronic Croup Supervisory Collective Dispatching And Control 
يمكننا الاعتماد على مصاعد النقل التجميعي العادية عندما تكون الخدمة خفيفة أو متوسطة . ولكن هذه المصاعد ذات إمكانية محدودة وتعتبر جميع الطلبات متساوية فهي لاتميز نمط الحركة ولا تستطيع الاستجابة لمتطلبات الخدمة في الأبنية العالية ذات الكثافة الكبيرة حيث تزدحم حركة الصعود والهبوط خاصة في ساعات الصباح حيث يتوالى ورود الموظفين إلى مكاتبهم . وساعات الانصراف عندما يخرج جميع الموظفين منصرفين في وقت واحد . ولمعالجة نقطة الضعف هذه قام مهندسو المصاعد بتطوير نظام التحكم والمراقبة للمصاعد حتى يتسنى الاستجابة بسرعة لمتطلبات الخدمة الكثيفة ونذكر أن أول الشركات التي طورت هذا النظام هي شركة اوتيس وشركة وستنغ هاوس لقد وضع نظام التحكم والمراقبة الالكتروني ليتلائم مع معطيات الخط البياني المبين في الصورة أدناه 
صورة مخطط بيان كثافة الازدحام في النهار



ولذي يبين حركة الصعود والهبوط في الأبنية العالية ذات الكثافة الكبيرة خلال ساعات النهار . إن خطوط المنحي البياني تظهر ذروتين أحداهما صباحية للصعود وأخرى مسائية للهبوط . كما أنه لدينا ذروتين أقل ارتفاعا في ساعات الظهر أحدهما للهبوط والأخرى للصعود . وذلك بسبب خروج عدد من الموظفين للغذاء . وتكون حركة المصاعد باقي ساعات النهار خفيفة إلى متوسطة . أما قبل ساعات العمل الصباحية وبعد الانصراف المسائي فإن حركة المصاعد تقل حتى تتلاشى أحيانا يمكننا تقسيم الفترات الزمنية إلى ستة أقسام – كما هو مبين في المنحني : 
-	1 - فترة الهجوم الصباحي حيث يزدحم الركاب يطلبون الصعود 
-	2 - فترة توازن تكون الطلبات فيها معتدلة أثناء النهار 
-	3- فترة الهبوط الجماعي عندما ينصرف بعض الموظفين للغذاء 
-	4- فترة عودة الموظفين إلى عملهم بعد تناول الغذاء 
-	5- فترة الانصراف المسائي 
-	6- فترة التوقف والهمود وهذه الفترة تبدأ بعد انصراف الموظفين وتنتهي قبيل عودتهم صباحا 
وبعض أنظمة التحكم الالكتروني تتغاضى عن فترتي الهبوط والصعود أثناء الغذاء وتنظيم برامجها على أساس أربع فترات زمنية . وهناك بعض البرامج التي تعتمد على خمس فترات زمنية . اذ تدخل في الحسبان فترة هبوط للمصعد يزدحم فيها الركاب عند الخروج . 
وفي الأبنية العالية جدا فإن البناء يقسم إلى مستويات Zones . وكلما ارتفعنا إلى الأعلى كلما قلت متطلبات الخدمة واستغراق المصعد زمنا أطول في الصعود وهذا التقسيم يفيد في تخفيف كلفة الإنشاء للمصاعد . ويفيد في تخفيف الضغط على مصاعد الطوابق السفلية . 
وفيما يلي عدة برامج مراقبة لمجموعات المصاعد الكهربائية 
صورة برامج مراقبة لمجموعات المصاعد الكهربائية




يمكننا إجمال خصائص هذا النوع المبرمج من التحكم والمراقبة والذي يعمل على التحكم بفتح الأبواب وإغلاقها والتحكم بمسير المركبات كما يلي : 
-	- 1- الذروة الصباحية Up Peak 
في هذه الفترة يطلب من المصاعد توصيل الركاب إلى مكاتبهم بأسرع وقت ممكن ويتم ذلك كما يلي عندما تتم المركبة الواقفة في الطابق الأرضي حمولتها من الركاب تنطلق وبأقصى سرعتها إلى أعلى طابق مطلوب منها الوصول إليه . ومن هناك تعكس اتجاهها لينزل باقي الركاب كل في طابقه . وإذا طلب احد الركاب الواقفين في احد الطوابق الهبوط بهذه المركبة فإنها لاتتوقف له إلا إذا كانت الحملة في الطابق الأرضي تسمح بذلك ( أي لايوجد طلب كبير على المركبة ) وعادة يضطر طالب الهبوط الانتظار وهو يرى المركبات تمر أمامه دون إن تتوقف ولكن انتظاره لن يطول فستقف إحدى المركبات في طابقه لينزل بها إلى أسفل . 
-	- 2- فترة الحركة المعتدلة والمتوازنة : Balanced 
أثناء هذه الفترة تتوزع المركبات بين الطوابق بينما تقف واحدة منها على الأقل في الطابق الأرضي . وعندما يطلب احد الركاب المركبة . فان اقرب مركبة إلى طابقه تستجيب إليه وتنقله إلى الطابق الذي يريد في هذه الفترة تتحرك المركبات استجابة لطلبات الركاب ( لايوجد برنامج سير مسبق ) 
صورة فترة الحركة المعتدلة 



- فترة الصعود والهبوط الكثيفين : Heavy Upand Heavy Down 
في هذه الفترة تعمل المصاعد وفق برنامج زمني بحيث تكون حركة المركبات متوافقة مع بعضها مع فاصل زمني معين . وهنا فان المركبات تنقل الركاب وتستجيب لطلبات كلا الاتجاهين الصعود والهبوط . 
-	4- ذروة الهبوط والتقسيم عند الهبوط Down Peak and Zone Down 
في هذه الفترة والتي ترافق انصراف الموظفين فان المركبات تنفصل عن بعضها وعندما تمتلئ إحدى المركبات بحمولتها من الركاب فإنها تهبط مباشرة إلى الطابق الأرضي Express دون توقف 
وفي بعض أنظمة التحكم تلغى في هذه الفترة جميع طلبات الصعود . ولا يستجيب المصعد سوى لطلبات النزول . إما الطلبات نحو الأعلى وتكون عادة محدودة جدا في هذه الفترة . فيمكن ان يخصص لها مركبة واحدة تسير وفق توقيت معين . عندما تزداد طلبات النزول يمكن عندها تقسيم المبنى اوتوماتيكيا إلى مستويات Zones ليتمكن جهاز التحكم من الاستجابة لكل الطلبات وفي أسرع وقت 
صورة ذروة الهبوط والتقسيم إلى مستويات عند الهبوط




- فترة الخدمة المتقطعة – والتوقف Inter Mittent 
في هذه الفترة توقف جميع المركبات أما في الطابق الأرضي او توزع بين الطوابق مع بقاء الأبواب مقفلة . وتوقف مجموعة ( مولد – محرك ) عن العمل وعندما تكون المركبات موزعة بين الطوابق فان اقرب مركبة للطابق تستجيب للطلب 
قديما كانت إحدى المركبات تترك حرة الحركة لتستجيب للطلبات الطارئة في فترة التوقف . أما باقي المركبات فكانت تترك واقفة في الطابق الأرضي في أنظمة التحكم القديمة كان برنامج سير المركبات يوضع من قبل موظف مختص يجلس في غرفة بالطابق الأرضي أمام لوحة التحكم 
صورة لوحة التحكم لإدارة ستة مصاعد
صورة لوحة التحكم لإدارة أربعة مصاعد









وكان هذا الموظف يدير العمل بمراقبته للطلبات المبين على لوحة التحكم ويسير المركبات وفق هذه الطلبات . أما الأبنية الحديثة والفخمة التي تحوي ستة مصاعد أو أكثر فان الموظف مهما كان ماهر فانه غير كاف لإدارة هذه المصاعد . لذلك فان المصاعد الحديثة تستعمل أجهزة الكمبيوتر لتحليل موازنة الطلبات ثم الاستجابة لها اوتوماتيكيا بغض النظر عن ساعات النهار والمعطيات الجديدة في هذا النظام هي : 
-	أ – عدد الطلبات المسجلة لكل مركبة ( من داخل المركبة ) مع التفريق بين طلبات الصعود وطلبات الهبوط ومعرفة اتجاه سير المركبة . 
-	ب- عدد وشكل الطلبات في الطوابق 
-	ج- تسجيل الوصول المبكر أو المتأخر للمركبات المستقلة Individval في النهايات العليا والدنيا ( الطابق الأرضي – والطابق الأخير ) 
-	د- وزن حملة المركبة في الطابق الأرضي .
-	هـ- طول الفترة الزمنية التي تستغرقها المركبة للوصول من طرف إلى طابق 
-	و- طول المدة الزمنية التي لم تستجيب فيها طلبات بعض الطوابق 
-	ز- مدة رحلة المركبة ومدة وقوف كل مركبة في الطابق وهي تفرغ حمولتها من الركاب او تجمعهم 
-	ح- موضع كل مركبة في البئر 
-	ط- عدد توقفات كل مركبة بالاتجاهين – الصعود والنزول
إن الخطوة الأولى في عمل الكمبيوتر هي تحقيق التوازن في العلاقة بين عدد المركبات وعدد الطلبات في الطوابق . وتوزيع المركبات وتسييرها بحيث لا تكون في الموضع المناسب لإجابة الطلبات بأسرع وقت ممكن . والخطوة الثانية هي التنبؤ بوجهة حركة المرور هل هي إلى الاكثف أم إلى الأقل . هل هي إلى الأعلى أم إلى الأسفل . ووفق المعطيات فان جهاز التحكم يسير المصعد بالشكل الصحيح والمناسب .
ومن الواضح فان هذا العمل فوق مقدرة الشخص الموظف الذي كان يدير برنامج التحكم قبل إدخال نظام الكمبيوتر 
هـ - لوحات التحكم Control Panels 
1-	لوحة القيادة والتحكم في غرفة الآلات Control Unit 
يمكننا أن نجمل مميزات التحكم الالكتروني بما يلي 
أ‌-	موثوقية عالية High Reliability في التشغيل بسبب الدارات الالكترونية سهلة التبديل – قليلة الأعطال 
ب‌-	التحكم بالدارات المنطقية والتنبيه على الأعطال بواسطة إشارات ضوئية تجعل الصيانة والإصلاح في منتهى السهولة والدقة . 
ت‌-	إمكانية تبديل التشغيل حسب الحالة 
صورة لوحة الكترونية حديثة


----------



## محسن 9 (4 مارس 2007)

*التحكم والمراقبة الالكترونية لمصاعد النقل السريع التجميعي*

د‌-	التحكم والمراقبة الالكترونية لمصاعد النقل السريع التجميعي 
Electronic Croup Supervisory Collective Dispatching And Control 
يمكننا الاعتماد على مصاعد النقل التجميعي العادية عندما تكون الخدمة خفيفة أو متوسطة . ولكن هذه المصاعد ذات إمكانية محدودة وتعتبر جميع الطلبات متساوية فهي لاتميز نمط الحركة ولا تستطيع الاستجابة لمتطلبات الخدمة في الأبنية العالية ذات الكثافة الكبيرة حيث تزدحم حركة الصعود والهبوط خاصة في ساعات الصباح حيث يتوالى ورود الموظفين إلى مكاتبهم . وساعات الانصراف عندما يخرج جميع الموظفين منصرفين في وقت واحد . ولمعالجة نقطة الضعف هذه قام مهندسو المصاعد بتطوير نظام التحكم والمراقبة للمصاعد حتى يتسنى الاستجابة بسرعة لمتطلبات الخدمة الكثيفة ونذكر أن أول الشركات التي طورت هذا النظام هي شركة اوتيس وشركة وستنغ هاوس لقد وضع نظام التحكم والمراقبة الالكتروني ليتلائم مع معطيات الخط البياني المبين في الصورة أدناه 
صورة مخطط بيان كثافة الازدحام في النهار



ولذي يبين حركة الصعود والهبوط في الأبنية العالية ذات الكثافة الكبيرة خلال ساعات النهار . إن خطوط المنحي البياني تظهر ذروتين أحداهما صباحية للصعود وأخرى مسائية للهبوط . كما أنه لدينا ذروتين أقل ارتفاعا في ساعات الظهر أحدهما للهبوط والأخرى للصعود . وذلك بسبب خروج عدد من الموظفين للغذاء . وتكون حركة المصاعد باقي ساعات النهار خفيفة إلى متوسطة . أما قبل ساعات العمل الصباحية وبعد الانصراف المسائي فإن حركة المصاعد تقل حتى تتلاشى أحيانا يمكننا تقسيم الفترات الزمنية إلى ستة أقسام – كما هو مبين في المنحني : 
-	1 - فترة الهجوم الصباحي حيث يزدحم الركاب يطلبون الصعود 
-	2 - فترة توازن تكون الطلبات فيها معتدلة أثناء النهار 
-	3- فترة الهبوط الجماعي عندما ينصرف بعض الموظفين للغذاء 
-	4- فترة عودة الموظفين إلى عملهم بعد تناول الغذاء 
-	5- فترة الانصراف المسائي 
-	6- فترة التوقف والهمود وهذه الفترة تبدأ بعد انصراف الموظفين وتنتهي قبيل عودتهم صباحا 
وبعض أنظمة التحكم الالكتروني تتغاضى عن فترتي الهبوط والصعود أثناء الغذاء وتنظيم برامجها على أساس أربع فترات زمنية . وهناك بعض البرامج التي تعتمد على خمس فترات زمنية . اذ تدخل في الحسبان فترة هبوط للمصعد يزدحم فيها الركاب عند الخروج . 
وفي الأبنية العالية جدا فإن البناء يقسم إلى مستويات Zones . وكلما ارتفعنا إلى الأعلى كلما قلت متطلبات الخدمة واستغراق المصعد زمنا أطول في الصعود وهذا التقسيم يفيد في تخفيف كلفة الإنشاء للمصاعد . ويفيد في تخفيف الضغط على مصاعد الطوابق السفلية . 
وفيما يلي عدة برامج مراقبة لمجموعات المصاعد الكهربائية 
صورة برامج مراقبة لمجموعات المصاعد الكهربائية




يمكننا إجمال خصائص هذا النوع المبرمج من التحكم والمراقبة والذي يعمل على التحكم بفتح الأبواب وإغلاقها والتحكم بمسير المركبات كما يلي : 
-	- 1- الذروة الصباحية Up Peak 
في هذه الفترة يطلب من المصاعد توصيل الركاب إلى مكاتبهم بأسرع وقت ممكن ويتم ذلك كما يلي عندما تتم المركبة الواقفة في الطابق الأرضي حمولتها من الركاب تنطلق وبأقصى سرعتها إلى أعلى طابق مطلوب منها الوصول إليه . ومن هناك تعكس اتجاهها لينزل باقي الركاب كل في طابقه . وإذا طلب احد الركاب الواقفين في احد الطوابق الهبوط بهذه المركبة فإنها لاتتوقف له إلا إذا كانت الحملة في الطابق الأرضي تسمح بذلك ( أي لايوجد طلب كبير على المركبة ) وعادة يضطر طالب الهبوط الانتظار وهو يرى المركبات تمر أمامه دون إن تتوقف ولكن انتظاره لن يطول فستقف إحدى المركبات في طابقه لينزل بها إلى أسفل . 
-	- 2- فترة الحركة المعتدلة والمتوازنة : Balanced 
أثناء هذه الفترة تتوزع المركبات بين الطوابق بينما تقف واحدة منها على الأقل في الطابق الأرضي . وعندما يطلب احد الركاب المركبة . فان اقرب مركبة إلى طابقه تستجيب إليه وتنقله إلى الطابق الذي يريد في هذه الفترة تتحرك المركبات استجابة لطلبات الركاب ( لايوجد برنامج سير مسبق ) 
صورة فترة الحركة المعتدلة 



- فترة الصعود والهبوط الكثيفين : Heavy Upand Heavy Down 
في هذه الفترة تعمل المصاعد وفق برنامج زمني بحيث تكون حركة المركبات متوافقة مع بعضها مع فاصل زمني معين . وهنا فان المركبات تنقل الركاب وتستجيب لطلبات كلا الاتجاهين الصعود والهبوط . 
-	4- ذروة الهبوط والتقسيم عند الهبوط Down Peak and Zone Down 
في هذه الفترة والتي ترافق انصراف الموظفين فان المركبات تنفصل عن بعضها وعندما تمتلئ إحدى المركبات بحمولتها من الركاب فإنها تهبط مباشرة إلى الطابق الأرضي Express دون توقف 
وفي بعض أنظمة التحكم تلغى في هذه الفترة جميع طلبات الصعود . ولا يستجيب المصعد سوى لطلبات النزول . إما الطلبات نحو الأعلى وتكون عادة محدودة جدا في هذه الفترة . فيمكن ان يخصص لها مركبة واحدة تسير وفق توقيت معين . عندما تزداد طلبات النزول يمكن عندها تقسيم المبنى اوتوماتيكيا إلى مستويات Zones ليتمكن جهاز التحكم من الاستجابة لكل الطلبات وفي أسرع وقت 
صورة ذروة الهبوط والتقسيم إلى مستويات عند الهبوط




- فترة الخدمة المتقطعة – والتوقف Inter Mittent 
في هذه الفترة توقف جميع المركبات أما في الطابق الأرضي او توزع بين الطوابق مع بقاء الأبواب مقفلة . وتوقف مجموعة ( مولد – محرك ) عن العمل وعندما تكون المركبات موزعة بين الطوابق فان اقرب مركبة للطابق تستجيب للطلب 
قديما كانت إحدى المركبات تترك حرة الحركة لتستجيب للطلبات الطارئة في فترة التوقف . أما باقي المركبات فكانت تترك واقفة في الطابق الأرضي في أنظمة التحكم القديمة كان برنامج سير المركبات يوضع من قبل موظف مختص يجلس في غرفة بالطابق الأرضي أمام لوحة التحكم 
صورة لوحة التحكم لإدارة ستة مصاعد
صورة لوحة التحكم لإدارة أربعة مصاعد









وكان هذا الموظف يدير العمل بمراقبته للطلبات المبين على لوحة التحكم ويسير المركبات وفق هذه الطلبات . أما الأبنية الحديثة والفخمة التي تحوي ستة مصاعد أو أكثر فان الموظف مهما كان ماهر فانه غير كاف لإدارة هذه المصاعد . لذلك فان المصاعد الحديثة تستعمل أجهزة الكمبيوتر لتحليل موازنة الطلبات ثم الاستجابة لها اوتوماتيكيا بغض النظر عن ساعات النهار والمعطيات الجديدة في هذا النظام هي : 
-	أ – عدد الطلبات المسجلة لكل مركبة ( من داخل المركبة ) مع التفريق بين طلبات الصعود وطلبات الهبوط ومعرفة اتجاه سير المركبة . 
-	ب- عدد وشكل الطلبات في الطوابق 
-	ج- تسجيل الوصول المبكر أو المتأخر للمركبات المستقلة Individval في النهايات العليا والدنيا ( الطابق الأرضي – والطابق الأخير ) 
-	د- وزن حملة المركبة في الطابق الأرضي .
-	هـ- طول الفترة الزمنية التي تستغرقها المركبة للوصول من طرف إلى طابق 
-	و- طول المدة الزمنية التي لم تستجيب فيها طلبات بعض الطوابق 
-	ز- مدة رحلة المركبة ومدة وقوف كل مركبة في الطابق وهي تفرغ حمولتها من الركاب او تجمعهم 
-	ح- موضع كل مركبة في البئر 
-	ط- عدد توقفات كل مركبة بالاتجاهين – الصعود والنزول
إن الخطوة الأولى في عمل الكمبيوتر هي تحقيق التوازن في العلاقة بين عدد المركبات وعدد الطلبات في الطوابق . وتوزيع المركبات وتسييرها بحيث لا تكون في الموضع المناسب لإجابة الطلبات بأسرع وقت ممكن . والخطوة الثانية هي التنبؤ بوجهة حركة المرور هل هي إلى الاكثف أم إلى الأقل . هل هي إلى الأعلى أم إلى الأسفل . ووفق المعطيات فان جهاز التحكم يسير المصعد بالشكل الصحيح والمناسب .
ومن الواضح فان هذا العمل فوق مقدرة الشخص الموظف الذي كان يدير برنامج التحكم قبل إدخال نظام الكمبيوتر 
هـ - لوحات التحكم Control Panels 
1-	لوحة القيادة والتحكم في غرفة الآلات Control Unit 
يمكننا أن نجمل مميزات التحكم الالكتروني بما يلي 
أ‌-	موثوقية عالية High Reliability في التشغيل بسبب الدارات الالكترونية سهلة التبديل – قليلة الأعطال 
ب‌-	التحكم بالدارات المنطقية والتنبيه على الأعطال بواسطة إشارات ضوئية تجعل الصيانة والإصلاح في منتهى السهولة والدقة . 
ت‌-	إمكانية تبديل التشغيل حسب الحالة 
صورة لوحة الكترونية حديثة


----------



## محسن 9 (4 مارس 2007)

*يتبع*

و- لوحة التحكم داخل المركبة Car Panel 
تبين الصورة لوحة التحكم داخل مركبة مصعد صناعة شركة ويستنغهاوس يمكننا في هذا المصعد قلب التحكم الاوتوماتيكي إلى تحكم يدوي ويقوم موظف خاص بهذا العمل يوجد صوت بوق او رنين جرس ينبه الموظف بان هناك طلبا من احد الطوابق . بواسطة الموظف يتم إغلاق الأبواب يدويا وبشكل أسرع من الإغلاق الاتوماتيكي وفي معظم المصاعد الإلية الاوتوماتيكية يوجد موظف مشرف على المصعد يقوم باستقبال الركاب وهذا يعطي مظهرا مهيبا للبناء إضافة إلى إن هذا الموظف يقوم بإعمال النظافة والصيانة والإصلاح 
صورة لوحة داخل المركبة







في الحلقة القادمة

المخططات الكهربائية 
ELECTRIC DIAGRAMS

اذكر حميع الاخوة في حال عدم وضوح الصورة قم بحفظها وتكبيرها 

اخوكم محسن 9​


----------



## محسن 9 (5 مارس 2007)

الحلقة القادمة مهمة جدا للمهندسين ( الكهرباء والالكترونيات) وما بعدها تهم المهندس المعماري وايضا المدني ارجو ان لايكون الموضوع ممل وارجو الفائدة للجميع لن تجدوه الا هنا فقط لانه من عملي ومتعوب عليه ارجو وضع ملاحظاتكم وارائكم مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## محسن 9 (7 مارس 2007)

*المخططات الكهربائية*

المخططات الكهربائية 
ELECTRIC DIAGRAMS

المقدمة : 
إن أجهزة التحكم الكهربائية التي تعمل على التيار المستمر أفضل من أجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على التيار المتناوب . ونجمل مساوئ أجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على التيار المتناوب بما يلي : 
1-لهذه الأجهزة بشكل عام ضجيج أو أزيز 
2-تستهلك تيارا كبيرا حتى تتمكن من إغلاق تماساتها 
3-إذا فشلت التماسات في الإغلاق فإن تيارا كبيرا يمر في الملفات مما يؤدي إلى سخونتها . وبالتالي إلى تلفها السريع ( عمرها قصير ) 
4-حجمها كبير بالمقارنة مع حجم الأجهزة المستعملة التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر 
5-كلفتها اكبر بالمقارنة مع كلفة الأجهزة التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر ولكي نتخلص من هذه المساوئ فإننا نقوٌم التيار المتناوب ونستعمل أجهزة تحكم تعمل بالتيار المستمر

المخطط المبسط لدارة مصعد 
Simplified Diagram 
تبين الصورة أدناه مخططا مبسطا لدارة التشغيل والتحكم بالمصعد الكهربائي جميع أجهزة التحكم في هذا المصعد تعمل على التيار المتناوب ما عدى وشيعة الفرملة فإنها تعمل على التيار المستمر 
يمكننا تقسيم المخطط إلى ثلاث أقسام رئيسية 
صورة المخطط المبسط لدارة مصعد




- المحرك الكهربائي وهو عبارة عن محرك تحريضي ثلاثي الأطوار ذو روتور على شكل قفص سنجاب Squirrel Cage يتغذى مباشرة من شبكة توترها 127/220 فولت . تحتوي دارة المحرك ريلي منع انعكاس الأطوار Reverse Phase Relay مهمة هذه الريلي هي عدم السماح للمحرك بالدوران إلا إذا كان توصيل أطواره صحيحا . وبنفس ترتيب أطوار الشبكة المغذية ليدور المحرك بالاتجاه الصحيح كما تحوي ريلي منع زيادة التحميل OL والمتلامسان M والمتلامسان DN
2- دارة وشيعة الفرملة تتصل هذه الدارة مع دارة المحرك الكهربائي من خلال L2 L3 – ولا تتغذى هذه الدارة بالتيار إلا عندما يكون المحرك الكهربائي موصولا مع الشبكة العامة وفي حال الحركة . تتألف هذه الدارة من محولة خفض للجهد بنسبة 1/2 وتتغذى وشيعة الفرملة من خلال أربع مقومات Selenium Rectifier تقوٌم التيار المتناوب وتجعله تيارا مستمرا ( بجهة واحدة ) . هذا التيار يمر في وشيعة الفرملة وبشكل ساحة مغناطيسية تجذب أحذية الفرملة لتبتعد عن اسطوانة الفرملة وذلك أثناء سير المركبة . إن إغلاق التماسات Bt B2 B3 يؤدي إلى تمرير تيار كبير في وشيعة الفرملة التي تؤدي عملها بشكل سريع مبعدة أحذية الفرملة عن الاسطوانة وخشية من ان يتلف هذا التيار الكبير مقومات التيار نلجأ لتخفيف هذا التيار بعد فترة زمنية لكي نؤمن حياة أطول للمقومات ويتم ذلك كما يلي : إن التلامس Bt يغلق بأمر من الريلي الزمنية Bt التي تفتح التلامس Bt بعد تأخر زمني . ومعنى هذا إن التلامس Bt سوف يفتح بعد بضعة ثوان من إغلاقه ليسمح لتيار وشيعة الفرملة بالمرور خلال المقاومة R1 . إن التيار المار في وشيعة الفرملة قد أصبح اقل ولكنه كاف لإبقاء أحذية الفرملة بعيدة عن اسطوانة الفرملة . أما التلامسان B2 B3 فيفتحان معا . إن فتح التلامس B2 يعني إدخال المقاومة R2 في دارة وشيعة الفرملة وتقدر قيمة R2 بـ 3000 أوم وظيفة هذه المقاومة هي حماية المقومات من التوتر الكهربائي العالي المتحرض في الوشيعة حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عنها . أما عمل B3 فهو قطع التيار عن وشيعة الفرملة وبذلك فإن النوابض القوية لأحذية الفرملة تتحرر وتضغط على الأحذية التي تمسك باسطوانة الفرملة مسببة توقف المركبة . 
3- دارة التحكم – وتتغذى من محولة خفض بنسبة 1\2 عبر الخطين L2 L3 وتتألف الدارة من تلامسان مفتوحة ومن تلامسات مغلقة ومن كباسات تشغيل ومن ملفات كونتكتورات وريليات تحكم زمنية .
وتتم عملية التحكم بالمصعد بواسطة كباسات موجودة في الطوابق أو بواسطة كباسات موجودة داخل الكبين كما يلي :
المصعد واقف في الطابق الأرضي ( 1 ) ونريد الصعود به إلى الطابق الثاني ( 2 ) –
ونضغط على الكباس ( 2 ) الموجودة داخل الكبين فيمر التيار كما يلي : 
من المحمولة Control Trans Former الى التلامسات العشرة المغلقة المرتب وراء بعضها على التسلسل . إن وظيفة هذه التلامسات هي الحماية والأمان . ثم إلى التلامسين المغلقين DN2 D2 فالملفات U . فالتلامس المغلق الخاص بتوقيف المركبة عند وصولها للطابق التالي Hoist Way Stop Limits والموجودة في أعلى البئر . ثم يمر التيار في الكباس ( 2 ) الموجود داخل الكبين والذي قمنا بالضغط عليه أولا . ويعود التيار إلى الطرف الثاني من المحولة . 
ويأخذ التيار طريقا آخر على التوازي مع الخط الأول ليمر من الملف TR الموجود أسفل المخطط . إن الملف TR تابع لريلي زمنية تؤثر على التلامسين المغلقين TR2 TR1 إن مرور التيار في الملف TR يسبب فتح التلامس TR1 مما يمنع من مرور التيار في ملف محول الجرس Bell Trans Former كما إن فتح التلامس TR2 يمنع دارة التحكم من الاستجابة لنداءات الطوابق وتبقى تلك الطلبات ملغاة ما دامت المركبة تتحرك إلى الأعلى . وعندما تتوقف المركبة في الطابق التالي فان التلامسين TR2 TR1 لا يغلقان فورا بل هناك تأخير زمني في إغلاقهما وذلك ليتيحا الفرصة للركاب بالنزول من المركبة . 
إن مرور التيار في الملف U سوف يسبب إغلاق التماسين U4 U1 كما يسبب فتح التماسين U2 U3 
إن فتح التلامس U2 يضمن عدم مرور التيار في الملف D . كما إن فتح التلامس U3 يضمن عدم مرور التيار عند الضغط على الكباسات الموجودة في الطوابق ويلغي الطلبات . 
إن إغلاق التماس U1 يسبب مرور التيار في الملف UP . وإن مرور التيار في الملف UP يسبب فتح التماس UP2 ويسبب إغلاق التماس UP1 كما يغلق التماسان UP الموجودان في دارة المحرك . على كل فان المحرك لا يدور ما دام التماسان M مفتوحان . 
ويمر التيار عبر التلامس المغلق UP1 الذي أصبح مغلقا عن طريق الملف B مما يسبب إغلاق التماسين B2 B3 الموجودان في دارة الفرملة . وهكذا يمر التيار في وشيعة الفرملة وتتحرر اسطوانة الفرملة ويصبح المحرك مستعدا للدوران . 
إن مرور التيار في الملف B يسبب إغلاق التماس B1 مما يسمح للتيار بالمرور في الملف M . وعندها يغلق التماسان M في دارة المحرك ويدور المحرك ليرفع المركبة إلى الأعلى . 
إن إغلاق التماس U4 يسمح بمرور التيار في الملف BT التابع لريلي التأخير الزمني . إن مرور التيار في الملف M سوف يفتح التماس المغلق M2 ولكن عمل BT سوف يتأخر بضع ثوان ثم بعدها يفتح التلامس BT الموجودة في دارة الفرملة ليسمح للمقاومة R1 بالدخول في الدارة . وبالتالي يصغر التيار المار في وشيعة الفرملة Brake Coil ويخفف الحمل على المقومات . 
وعندما يصل المصعد إلى الطابق التالي فان كامة موجودة على المركبة تفتح تلامس مفتاح إيقاف المركبة Hoist Way Stop Limit عند الطابق . هذا الفتح يسبب عدم مرور التيار في الملف U وتتوقف المركبة لانقطاع التيار عن دارة التحكم . وبالتالي تفتح جميع التماسات التي أغلقت وتغلق جميع التماسات التي فتحت . وينقطع التيار عن وشيعة الفرملة ويتوقف المصعد . 
إذا صدف ولم تفتح تلامسات مفتاح إيقاف المركبة واستمرت المركبة بالارتفاع فان هناك مفتاح أمان Hoist Way Travel يوقف المركبة هذا المفتاح موجود في أعلى نقطة في البئر يسمح للمركبة إن تصل إليها بعد إن يغادر الركاب المصعد ويغلق باب المركبة وباب البئر يمكننا عنها إن نطلب المصعد من الطابق الأرضي .
نضغط على الكباس الموجود في الطابق الأرضي Hall Button والمعين في المخطط بالرقم 
( 1 ) . عندها يمر التيار من المحولة إلى التلامسات الثلاث المغلقة والموجودة على التسلسل مع بعضها وهي U3 D3 TR1 وبعدها يمر في محولة الجرس الكهربائي فيرن الجرس وتكتمل الدارة عن طريق TR2 وبما إن الأبواب مغلقة فان التيار يتفرع ليمر من خلال تلامسات الأمان المغلقة ثم في U2 و UP2 وهما تلامسان مغلقان وبعدهما يمر التيار في الملف D . فمفتاح إيقاف المركبة عند الطابق الأرضي . وهو تماس مغلق أيضا . وتكتمل الدارة بمرور التيار في المفتاح ( 1 ) الموجود في الطابق الأرضي فالتماس المغلق TR2 
ان مرور التيار في الملف D يسبب ما يلي : 
يغلق التماس D1 ويمر التيار في الملف DN وتكتمل الدارة . 
يفتح التماس D3 الذي يمنع الجرس من الرنين . إما إذا كان احد الأبواب مفتوحا فان الجرس يرن معلنا بان باب الطابق الثاني ما زال مفتوحا أو أن باب المركبة غير مغلق بشكل جيد . وان المصعد لا يتمكن من النزول .
وتجري عملية التحكم بالنزول كما جرت في الصعود . ما عدا إن التلامسات DN تغلق بدلا من التماسات UP في دارة المحرك وبذلك ينعكس اتجاه دوران المحرك وتهبط المركبة إلى أسفل . 

في شرحنا أعلاه بسطنا الموضوع وجعلنا المصعد يرتفع إلى طابق واحد وينزل منه . إن إضافة كباسات داخل الكبين وفي الطوابق وتوصيلها مع بعضها تمكننا من استخدام المصعد لأي من الطوابق

2-دارة التحكم في مصعد تتغذى بالتيار المستمر 
Simplified Diagram of an Elevator Controlled by Direct Current 

الصورة أدناه هو تبسيط لمخطط مصعد يتغذى من شبكة ثلاثية الأطوار . المحرك هو من نوع قفص السنجاب ويتم إقلاعه على مرحلتين بواسطة مقاومات موجودة في دارة الستاتور . 
صورة تبسيط مخطط مصعد يتغذى من شبكة ثلاثية الأطوار






في الحلقة القادمة البقية​
اخوكم محسن 9


----------



## محسن 9 (7 مارس 2007)

*المخططات الكهربائية*

المخططات الكهربائية 
ELECTRIC DIAGRAMS

المقدمة : 
إن أجهزة التحكم الكهربائية التي تعمل على التيار المستمر أفضل من أجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على التيار المتناوب . ونجمل مساوئ أجهزة التحكم التي تعمل على التيار المتناوب بما يلي : 
1-لهذه الأجهزة بشكل عام ضجيج أو أزيز 
2-تستهلك تيارا كبيرا حتى تتمكن من إغلاق تماساتها 
3-إذا فشلت التماسات في الإغلاق فإن تيارا كبيرا يمر في الملفات مما يؤدي إلى سخونتها . وبالتالي إلى تلفها السريع ( عمرها قصير ) 
4-حجمها كبير بالمقارنة مع حجم الأجهزة المستعملة التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر 
5-كلفتها اكبر بالمقارنة مع كلفة الأجهزة التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر ولكي نتخلص من هذه المساوئ فإننا نقوٌم التيار المتناوب ونستعمل أجهزة تحكم تعمل بالتيار المستمر

المخطط المبسط لدارة مصعد 
Simplified Diagram 
تبين الصورة أدناه مخططا مبسطا لدارة التشغيل والتحكم بالمصعد الكهربائي جميع أجهزة التحكم في هذا المصعد تعمل على التيار المتناوب ما عدى وشيعة الفرملة فإنها تعمل على التيار المستمر 
يمكننا تقسيم المخطط إلى ثلاث أقسام رئيسية 
صورة المخطط المبسط لدارة مصعد




- المحرك الكهربائي وهو عبارة عن محرك تحريضي ثلاثي الأطوار ذو روتور على شكل قفص سنجاب Squirrel Cage يتغذى مباشرة من شبكة توترها 127/220 فولت . تحتوي دارة المحرك ريلي منع انعكاس الأطوار Reverse Phase Relay مهمة هذه الريلي هي عدم السماح للمحرك بالدوران إلا إذا كان توصيل أطواره صحيحا . وبنفس ترتيب أطوار الشبكة المغذية ليدور المحرك بالاتجاه الصحيح كما تحوي ريلي منع زيادة التحميل OL والمتلامسان M والمتلامسان DN
2- دارة وشيعة الفرملة تتصل هذه الدارة مع دارة المحرك الكهربائي من خلال L2 L3 – ولا تتغذى هذه الدارة بالتيار إلا عندما يكون المحرك الكهربائي موصولا مع الشبكة العامة وفي حال الحركة . تتألف هذه الدارة من محولة خفض للجهد بنسبة 1/2 وتتغذى وشيعة الفرملة من خلال أربع مقومات Selenium Rectifier تقوٌم التيار المتناوب وتجعله تيارا مستمرا ( بجهة واحدة ) . هذا التيار يمر في وشيعة الفرملة وبشكل ساحة مغناطيسية تجذب أحذية الفرملة لتبتعد عن اسطوانة الفرملة وذلك أثناء سير المركبة . إن إغلاق التماسات Bt B2 B3 يؤدي إلى تمرير تيار كبير في وشيعة الفرملة التي تؤدي عملها بشكل سريع مبعدة أحذية الفرملة عن الاسطوانة وخشية من ان يتلف هذا التيار الكبير مقومات التيار نلجأ لتخفيف هذا التيار بعد فترة زمنية لكي نؤمن حياة أطول للمقومات ويتم ذلك كما يلي : إن التلامس Bt يغلق بأمر من الريلي الزمنية Bt التي تفتح التلامس Bt بعد تأخر زمني . ومعنى هذا إن التلامس Bt سوف يفتح بعد بضعة ثوان من إغلاقه ليسمح لتيار وشيعة الفرملة بالمرور خلال المقاومة R1 . إن التيار المار في وشيعة الفرملة قد أصبح اقل ولكنه كاف لإبقاء أحذية الفرملة بعيدة عن اسطوانة الفرملة . أما التلامسان B2 B3 فيفتحان معا . إن فتح التلامس B2 يعني إدخال المقاومة R2 في دارة وشيعة الفرملة وتقدر قيمة R2 بـ 3000 أوم وظيفة هذه المقاومة هي حماية المقومات من التوتر الكهربائي العالي المتحرض في الوشيعة حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عنها . أما عمل B3 فهو قطع التيار عن وشيعة الفرملة وبذلك فإن النوابض القوية لأحذية الفرملة تتحرر وتضغط على الأحذية التي تمسك باسطوانة الفرملة مسببة توقف المركبة . 
3- دارة التحكم – وتتغذى من محولة خفض بنسبة 1\2 عبر الخطين L2 L3 وتتألف الدارة من تلامسان مفتوحة ومن تلامسات مغلقة ومن كباسات تشغيل ومن ملفات كونتكتورات وريليات تحكم زمنية .
وتتم عملية التحكم بالمصعد بواسطة كباسات موجودة في الطوابق أو بواسطة كباسات موجودة داخل الكبين كما يلي :
المصعد واقف في الطابق الأرضي ( 1 ) ونريد الصعود به إلى الطابق الثاني ( 2 ) –
ونضغط على الكباس ( 2 ) الموجودة داخل الكبين فيمر التيار كما يلي : 
من المحمولة Control Trans Former الى التلامسات العشرة المغلقة المرتب وراء بعضها على التسلسل . إن وظيفة هذه التلامسات هي الحماية والأمان . ثم إلى التلامسين المغلقين DN2 D2 فالملفات U . فالتلامس المغلق الخاص بتوقيف المركبة عند وصولها للطابق التالي Hoist Way Stop Limits والموجودة في أعلى البئر . ثم يمر التيار في الكباس ( 2 ) الموجود داخل الكبين والذي قمنا بالضغط عليه أولا . ويعود التيار إلى الطرف الثاني من المحولة . 
ويأخذ التيار طريقا آخر على التوازي مع الخط الأول ليمر من الملف TR الموجود أسفل المخطط . إن الملف TR تابع لريلي زمنية تؤثر على التلامسين المغلقين TR2 TR1 إن مرور التيار في الملف TR يسبب فتح التلامس TR1 مما يمنع من مرور التيار في ملف محول الجرس Bell Trans Former كما إن فتح التلامس TR2 يمنع دارة التحكم من الاستجابة لنداءات الطوابق وتبقى تلك الطلبات ملغاة ما دامت المركبة تتحرك إلى الأعلى . وعندما تتوقف المركبة في الطابق التالي فان التلامسين TR2 TR1 لا يغلقان فورا بل هناك تأخير زمني في إغلاقهما وذلك ليتيحا الفرصة للركاب بالنزول من المركبة . 
إن مرور التيار في الملف U سوف يسبب إغلاق التماسين U4 U1 كما يسبب فتح التماسين U2 U3 
إن فتح التلامس U2 يضمن عدم مرور التيار في الملف D . كما إن فتح التلامس U3 يضمن عدم مرور التيار عند الضغط على الكباسات الموجودة في الطوابق ويلغي الطلبات . 
إن إغلاق التماس U1 يسبب مرور التيار في الملف UP . وإن مرور التيار في الملف UP يسبب فتح التماس UP2 ويسبب إغلاق التماس UP1 كما يغلق التماسان UP الموجودان في دارة المحرك . على كل فان المحرك لا يدور ما دام التماسان M مفتوحان . 
ويمر التيار عبر التلامس المغلق UP1 الذي أصبح مغلقا عن طريق الملف B مما يسبب إغلاق التماسين B2 B3 الموجودان في دارة الفرملة . وهكذا يمر التيار في وشيعة الفرملة وتتحرر اسطوانة الفرملة ويصبح المحرك مستعدا للدوران . 
إن مرور التيار في الملف B يسبب إغلاق التماس B1 مما يسمح للتيار بالمرور في الملف M . وعندها يغلق التماسان M في دارة المحرك ويدور المحرك ليرفع المركبة إلى الأعلى . 
إن إغلاق التماس U4 يسمح بمرور التيار في الملف BT التابع لريلي التأخير الزمني . إن مرور التيار في الملف M سوف يفتح التماس المغلق M2 ولكن عمل BT سوف يتأخر بضع ثوان ثم بعدها يفتح التلامس BT الموجودة في دارة الفرملة ليسمح للمقاومة R1 بالدخول في الدارة . وبالتالي يصغر التيار المار في وشيعة الفرملة Brake Coil ويخفف الحمل على المقومات . 
وعندما يصل المصعد إلى الطابق التالي فان كامة موجودة على المركبة تفتح تلامس مفتاح إيقاف المركبة Hoist Way Stop Limit عند الطابق . هذا الفتح يسبب عدم مرور التيار في الملف U وتتوقف المركبة لانقطاع التيار عن دارة التحكم . وبالتالي تفتح جميع التماسات التي أغلقت وتغلق جميع التماسات التي فتحت . وينقطع التيار عن وشيعة الفرملة ويتوقف المصعد . 
إذا صدف ولم تفتح تلامسات مفتاح إيقاف المركبة واستمرت المركبة بالارتفاع فان هناك مفتاح أمان Hoist Way Travel يوقف المركبة هذا المفتاح موجود في أعلى نقطة في البئر يسمح للمركبة إن تصل إليها بعد إن يغادر الركاب المصعد ويغلق باب المركبة وباب البئر يمكننا عنها إن نطلب المصعد من الطابق الأرضي .
نضغط على الكباس الموجود في الطابق الأرضي Hall Button والمعين في المخطط بالرقم 
( 1 ) . عندها يمر التيار من المحولة إلى التلامسات الثلاث المغلقة والموجودة على التسلسل مع بعضها وهي U3 D3 TR1 وبعدها يمر في محولة الجرس الكهربائي فيرن الجرس وتكتمل الدارة عن طريق TR2 وبما إن الأبواب مغلقة فان التيار يتفرع ليمر من خلال تلامسات الأمان المغلقة ثم في U2 و UP2 وهما تلامسان مغلقان وبعدهما يمر التيار في الملف D . فمفتاح إيقاف المركبة عند الطابق الأرضي . وهو تماس مغلق أيضا . وتكتمل الدارة بمرور التيار في المفتاح ( 1 ) الموجود في الطابق الأرضي فالتماس المغلق TR2 
ان مرور التيار في الملف D يسبب ما يلي : 
يغلق التماس D1 ويمر التيار في الملف DN وتكتمل الدارة . 
يفتح التماس D3 الذي يمنع الجرس من الرنين . إما إذا كان احد الأبواب مفتوحا فان الجرس يرن معلنا بان باب الطابق الثاني ما زال مفتوحا أو أن باب المركبة غير مغلق بشكل جيد . وان المصعد لا يتمكن من النزول .
وتجري عملية التحكم بالنزول كما جرت في الصعود . ما عدا إن التلامسات DN تغلق بدلا من التماسات UP في دارة المحرك وبذلك ينعكس اتجاه دوران المحرك وتهبط المركبة إلى أسفل . 

في شرحنا أعلاه بسطنا الموضوع وجعلنا المصعد يرتفع إلى طابق واحد وينزل منه . إن إضافة كباسات داخل الكبين وفي الطوابق وتوصيلها مع بعضها تمكننا من استخدام المصعد لأي من الطوابق

2-دارة التحكم في مصعد تتغذى بالتيار المستمر 
Simplified Diagram of an Elevator Controlled by Direct Current 

الصورة أدناه هو تبسيط لمخطط مصعد يتغذى من شبكة ثلاثية الأطوار . المحرك هو من نوع قفص السنجاب ويتم إقلاعه على مرحلتين بواسطة مقاومات موجودة في دارة الستاتور . 
صورة تبسيط مخطط مصعد يتغذى من شبكة ثلاثية الأطوار






في الحلقة القادمة البقية​
اخوكم محسن 9


----------



## محسن 9 (7 مارس 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة في حال عدم وضوح الصورة حفظها ومن ثم تكبيرها وارجو للجميع الفائدة
والله المستعان


----------



## محسن 9 (11 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

أما دارة التحكم فتعمل على التيار المستمر . نقوم التيار المتناوب بواسطة مقومات معدنية من اوكسيد النحاس . ( كما يمكن تقويم التيار بواسطة أنصاف النواقل ) يجهز المحرك بريلي من اجل الحماية الحرارية TO تعمل عند زيادة الحمولة على المحرك . كما يجهز بريلي منع انعكاس ترتيب الأطوار RP . أما آلية تسارع المحرك فتتألف من الملفين N1- N اللذين هما جزءان من الريليات الزمنية M1- M للمحرك . الملفات N1- N موصولان على التفرع مع دارة المقوم ولا تنقطع عنهما التغذية في جميع الأوقات .
كما إن ملف الريلي الزمنية M يكون على التفرع مع دارة التحكم وهو مغذى ما دام التلامس P2 مغلقا. 
إن عمل الملفين M-N هو فتح التلامس M لكي ينقطع التيار عن الملف A1 وذلك بعد فترة زمنية محددة سابقا . 
أما ملف الريلي الزمنية M1 فلا يمر فيه تيار بسبب التلامس P3 المفتوح وهذه الريلي لا تستطيع الإغلاق بالرغم من أن التيار يمر من الملف N . 
لنفترض أن المركبة في الطابق الأرضي ونرغب الصعود بها إلى الأعلى . 
بعد إغلاق الأبواب نحرك المفتاح من داخل الكبين Car Switch إلى جهة الأعلى مغلقين التماس U . وعندها فان التيار يمر في التلامس TO لريلي حماية المحرك من الحمولة الزائدة ومن الحرارة الزائدة ثم التلامس . RP لريلي منع انعكاس الدوران ( ترتيب الأطوار ) ثم التلامس GOV لحاكمة زيادة السرعة ثم التلامسين OTD—OUT . وهما لحماية المصعد من تجاوز الحد الأعلى والحد الأدنى لمسيرة المركبة ثم كباس ايقاف المركبة Stop الاضطراري . فتلامسات فتح الابواب Door Contact – Gait Contact ثم تلامسات التسارع A2 – A1 فملف كونتكتور مفتاح الاستطاعة p ثم الملف UP ثم التلامسان المغلقان On-UL فالكباس U لمفتاح التشغيل إن مرور التيار في الملفين UP – P يسببان إغلاق التماسين UP – P في دارة المحرك . ويقلع المحرك وجميع مقاومات الإقلاع موصولة مع الدارة . 
إن مرور التيار في الملفين UP – P يسببان إغلاق التماسين P1 – UP1 في دارة وشيعة الفرملة . وبذلك تتحرر اسطوانة الفرملة من أحذية الفرملة ويبدأ المحرك الدوران ببطء ونعومة . 
إن مرور التيار في الملف P يسبب فتح التلامس P2 فينقطع التيار عن ملف الريلي الزمنية M وبنفس الوقت يغلق التلامس P3 ليمر التيار في ملف الريلي الزمنية M1 . إن مرور التيار في الملف M1 يسبب فتح التلامس المغلق M1 الموجود جانب ملف كونتكتور التسارع A2 وهكذا فان التيار لا يمر في التلامس M1 عندما يمر التيار في الملف A1 ويسبب إغلاق التماس A4 . 
إن فتح التلامس P2 يؤدي إلى إغلاق التماس M مع تأخير زمني وبعدها يمر التيار في الملف A1 وينتج عن ذلك إغلاق تماسات أقلاع المحرك A1 وبذلك ينحذف جزء من مقاومة الإقلاع ويتسارع المحرك .
إن مرور التيار في الملف A1 يؤدي إلى فتح التماس A3 وإغلاق التماس A4 إن فتح التماس A3 سوف يؤدي إلى إغلاق التماس M1 ولكن مع تأخير زمني وبعد ذلك يغلق التماس M1 ويمر التيار في الملف A2 الذي يسبب إغلاق تماسات إقلاع المحرك A2 وتنحذف جميع مقاومات إقلاع المحرك في الستاتور ويصل المحرك إلى سرعته النظامية . 
وعند وصول المركبة إلى الطابق التالي فان كامة موجودة على المركبة تسبب فتح تلامسات المفتاح UL وينقطع التيار ولا يمر في ملف الكونتكتور P ولا في الملف UP وينقطع التيار عن دارة المحرك بسبب فتح التلامسات UP في دارة المحرك . ويتوقف المصعد . وإذا حدث لسبب ما ولم تتوقف المركبة في مكانها المحدد بل استمرت بالصعود فان التلامسات OUT تنفتح لتقطع التيار عن دارة التحكم . وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة فان المصعد لا يعمل بواسطة الكباسات الموجودة من داخله بل تعاد المركبة بتدوير المحرك يدويا الى الموضع الصحيح . 
لدينا في الدارة التلامسان A2 – A1 وهما على التسلسل مع ملف الكونتكتور P . كما انه لدينا التلامسان المفتوحان DN2 – UP2 وترتب التلامسات الأربع بشكل نضمن فيه عدم مرور التيار في الدارة إلا إذا كانت التلامسات UP او DN في دارة المحرك مغلقة وذلك قبل ان يغلق مفتاح التسارع تلامساته والتي تبقى مغلقه أثناء دوران المحرك . 
وعندما يغلق مفتاح التسارع التلامسين A1 الموجودين في دارة المحرك فان التلامس A1 الموجود في دارة التحكم والمفتوح سوف يقطع التيار عن الدارة إلا إذا كان احد التلامسين DN2 – UP2 قد أغلق لتكمل دارة التحكم من خلاله . 
يوجد في أسفل المخطط والى اليسار كباسان Push Buttons متصلان على التفرع مع تلامس باب المركبة وتلامسات أبواب البئر الطابقية . ويستخدم هذان الكباسان لإغلاق الدارة عندما لا تغلق الأبواب . وبهذا الترتيب يمكننا كشف مكان العطل . هل هو من تماسات الأبواب ام من مكان آخر . 
إذا أردنا النزول فما علينا إلا إدارة المفتاح Car Switch ليغلق التماس D . وعندها تبدا عملية النزول . ويمر التيار في تلامسات الكونتكتور P ثم في الملف DN مما يسبب إغلاق التماسان DN في توصيلات المحرك وينعكس مرور التيار وبالتالي ينعكس اتجاه دوران المحرك . وباقي عمليات التحكم هي كما مر معنا في حالة الصعود .


----------



## محسن 9 (11 مارس 2007)

*دارة مصعد . المحرك يعمل على التيار المستمر*

3-دارة مصعد . المحرك يعمل على التيار المستمر :
Simplified Diagram of a d.c Elevator Motor 
يمكننا استخدام محرك تيار مستمر لتدوير بكرة السحب في المصعد . يتغذى هذا المحرك من الشبكة العامة ثلاثية الأطوار عبر مقومات معدنية تقوم التيار المتناوب . والصورة ادناه تبين مخططا مبسطا لمصعد يتغذى من الشبكة العامة . وآلية التحكم فيه يعملان بالتيار المستمر 
صورة مخطط مبسط لمصعد يتغذى من الشبكة العامة


----------



## محسن 9 (11 مارس 2007)

الحلقة المقبلة هي نهاية قسم المخططات الكهربائية للمصعد وما بعدها مهمة جدا لكل المهندسين 
وخاصة المهندس المعماري وايضا المدني وهي ( اختيار المصعد المناسب ) انشاء الله


----------



## محسن 9 (11 مارس 2007)

اذكر الاخوة في حال عدم وضوح الصورة قم بحفظها ومن ثم تكبيرها فتكون واضحة انشاء الله 
ودمتم


----------



## aalmasri (11 مارس 2007)

أخي محسن, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذكر ان قلت فيما سبق ان ما تضعه هنا هو من جهدك وعملك الخاص. فاذا كان الحال كذلك فانا اقترح عليك طباعته في كتيب وحفظ حقوقك كمؤلف من ناحية, ومن ناحية اخرى ان يخرج هذا العمل الى النور في حلة جميلة واضحة خاصة بسبب وجود العديد من الصور والرموز, واذا اردت ان تعم الفائدة يمكنك الاستمرار في وضع الحلقات هنا
جازاك الله حسنة بكل حرف تعلمه للاخوة المهندسين


----------



## aalmasri (11 مارس 2007)

على فكرة عند حفظ الصورة وتكبيرها تكون ذات دقة متواضعة low resolution ويصعب قراءة ما هو مكتوب بها, فهل يوجد طريقة اخرى لعرضها اخي الكريم؟


----------



## محمد عبودي (12 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## محسن 9 (12 مارس 2007)

اشكر الاخ محمد غبودي للمرور 
اشكر الاخ aalmasri على المرور وانشاء الله تكون الامور احسن اشكرك للتنبيه على الصور وساقوم قبل البدء بالمتابعة في القسم الجديد بارفاق الصور لانني كنت اقوم بتصغيرها لسهولة رفعها وسارفق الصور الاصلية بالمرفقات لكل الصور لما سبق 
وايضا اشكرك لاهتمامك وانا لم اضع الموضوع كله لهدف معين الهدف هو ايصال المعلومة لكل من يريد والفائدة للجميع


----------



## محسن 9 (12 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

يمكننا إن نقسم المخطط إلى ثلاث أجزاء رئيسية وذلك بغية دراسته : 
1-القسم السفلي للمخطط ويحوي – المقومات – ملف القاطع الرئيسي 
تلامسات الحد العلوي النهائي المغلقة TFL - تلامسات الحد السفلي النهائي المغلقة – BFL - مفتاح الإيقاف العام Stop الاضطراري تلامسات مفتاح التحكم بالسرعة G - تلامسات مفتاح الحد من زيادة الحمل على المحرك OM - تلامسات حماية المقومات من الحرارة الزائدة TO كما يوجد في القسم السفلي من المخطط . 
التلامسان P اللذان يغلقان عند مرور التيار في ملف القاطع الرئيسي P - كما توجد ملفات أقطاب التحريض المغناطيسي Motor Shunt Field المربوطة على التفرع مع ملفات القلب في محرك التيار المستمر . وهي تغذي الأقطاب المغناطيسية بالتيار اللازم كما توجد ملفات ريلي حماية ملفات التحريض التفرعية FPR . والمقاومة R8 . 
2-والقسم الأوسط من المخطط يحتوي على محرك التيار المستمر مع آلية . 
3-القسم العلوي من المخطط يحتوي على المفاتيح الموجودة داخل المركبة كما يحتوي على ريليات التحكم . 
وطريقة عمل المصعد كما يلي : 
لنفرض إننا في الطابق العلوي ونريد الهبوط إلى الطابق الأرضي . نغلق التلامس Down Car Switch Contact - الموجود أسفل الجزء العلوي من المخطط فتكتمل الدارة ويمر التيار في ملف النزول SD . ويمر التيار من تلامسات الأبواب المغلقة 
Car gate Contact Hoist Way Door Contact للبئر والمركبة . ثم التلامس FPR . الذي أصبح مغلقا لان التيار يمر دوما في الملف FPR ما دام التلامس P مغلقا . 
إن التلامس P الموجودة أسفل الصورة تغلق بسبب مرور التيار في ملف القاطع الرئيسي P . إن التلامس FPR لايغلق إلا إذا مر التيار في ملفات أقطاب التحريض المغناطيسي التفرعية وفي ملف ريلي حماية هذه الملفات وعليه فان المحرك لن يقلع إلا إذا أغلقت دارة التحريض المغناطيسي التفرعية . 
إن إغلاق التلامس D ومرور التيار SD سيؤدي إلى إغلاق التماس SD الموجود في القسم العلوي من المخطط وبالتالي فان التيار سيمر في ملف ريلي الفرملة R8 وسيمر التيار من ملف وشيعة الفرملة مما سيؤدي إلى ابتعاد أحذية الفرملة عن اسطوانة الفرملة مما سيسمح للمحرك بالدوران . كما يغلق التلامس BR1 الموجود في الجزء السفلي من المخطط وذلك لكي يحذف المقاومة RB من دارة ملف التحريض المغناطيسي وبذلك فان تيار التحريض ألتفرعي يزداد إلى أعلى قيمة ممكنة له . 
ويغلق التماسان D2 – D1 من القسم الأوسط من المخطط . وينتج عن إغلاق D2 – D1 مرور التيار في ملفات قلب المحرك وذلك عبر ملفات التحريض التسلسلية ثم المقاومات R5 – R6 – R7 فـ D2 فالفحمة اليسرى من القلب الدوار . 
ويخرج من الفحمة اليمنى للقلب الدوار إلى التلامس D1 وتكتمل الدارة عن طريق ملف الحماية BO .
إن مرور التيار في الملف SD الموجود أعلى المخطط يسبب إغلاق التماس SD4 الموجود في الجزء الأوسط من المخطط إلى أسفل ويسار القلب الدوار 
إن إغلاق التماس SD4 سيسمح للتيار بالمرور في ملفات التسارع الأربعة A4- A3 – A2 – A1 - وعندما يتسارع القلب الدوار فان التلامسات A1 ثم A2 ثم A3 تغلق على التتابع وبذلك فان المقاومات R6 – R5 تحذف على التتابع . وعندما يصل المحرك إلى سرعته النظامية فان التلامس A4 يغلق ليحذف ملفات التحريض التسلسلية Series Field وعندها فان المحرك يعمل كمحرك تيار مستمر ذو تحريض تفرعي . 
وعندما تصل المركبة إلى الطابق الأرضي فان كامة موجودة على المركز تفتح تلامس الوقوف Down Limit عند الطابق الأرضي هذا التلامس موجود أعلى المخطط وهو في دارة ملف ريلي النزول D . وبجانب التلامس SU1 – إن فتح هذا التلامس يعني انقطاع الدارة وعدم مرور التيار في ملف الريلي BR وعندها تفتح التلامسات BR وتقبض أحذية الفرملة على اسطوانة الفرملة فتوقف المحرك . وبنفس الوقت تنفتح التلامسات D2 – D1 لتقطع التغذية عن القلب الدوار للمحرك . أما ملفات التحريض التفرعية فتبقى مغذاة بالتيار وذلك خوفا من جموح المحرك بسبب انقطاع التحريض المغناطيسي . 
أما الفرملة الديناميكية لهذا المصعد فتتم كما يلي : 
ان ملف الفرملة الديناميكية DB يتغذى بالتيار عندما يكون التلامسان SU3 – SD3 مغلقان أما إذا كان احد هذين التلامسين مفتوحا فان التيار لا يمر في الملف DB . وعليه فلا تأثير له أثناء عمل المصعد . وعندما نريد إيقاف المصعد وتنقطع دارة التحكم عندها فان التيار يمر في الملف DB عبر التلامسين المغلقين SU3 – SD3 . إن انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن القلب الدوار وبقاء التحريض المغناطيسي التفرعي مع دوران القلب تجعل من المحرك مولدا . إن مرور التيار في الملف DB سوف يغلق التلامس DB الموجود في القسم الأوسط من المخطط وتحت القلب الدوارة مباشرة . إن التيار الجديد المتولد في القلب الدوار من الفحمة الموجودة على يمين القلب الدوار فإلى وشيعة الحماية MO فالتلامس المغلق DB فالمقاومة R3 فالفحمة اليسرى على القلب الدوار إن مرور التيار في هذه الدارة سوف تجعل المحرك يتصرف وكأنه جهاز فرملة إضافي يساعد أحذية الفرملة التي تطبق على اسطوانة . لنتصور الآن إن المركبة محملة بشكل زائد وان هذه الحمولة سوف تجبر المركبة على النزول بسرعة اكبر . إن هذه العملية ستجبر المحرك على الدوران بسرعة اكبر . وهنا فان المحرك ينقلب إلى مولدة للتيار بدلا من محرك . وفي هذه الحال فان التيار الذي سيقدمه للشبكة سوف يمر من المقومات بشكل عكسي . وهذا غير ممكن لان المقومات تمرر التيار بجهة واحدة . وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة نعمد إلى ما يلي : 
نوصل ملف الكونتكتور AR بالمقاومة التي يمكن تعييرها R4 وهما مربوطان على التفرع مع القلب الدوار . إذا زادت سرعة القلب الدوار عن السرعة النظامية فانه يتولد في الخط المؤلف من الملف AR والمقاومة القابلة للتعيير A4 . تيار يمكنه غلق تلامسات الكونتكتور AR الموجودة أعلى القلب إلى اليمين . وعندما يمر التيار في المقاومة R2 يحدث معنا ما يسمى بالفرملة مع إعادة القدرة . وعمل هذه الفرملة هو لتخفيف السرعة ولإعادتها إلى السرعة النظامية وليس لإيقاف المحرك . قد لا يرغب البعض في استعمال هذه الطريقة خوفا من فشل إغلاق التلامس AR وعندها فان المحرك سوف يتسارع . 
إذا أردنا تشغيل المصعد إلى الأعلى فإننا نغلق التلامس U . وعندها فان التيار يمر في الملف SU وتفتح التلامسات SU1 . وبنفس الوقت تغلق التلامس SU . ويمر التيار في الملف U عندها يغلق التلامسان U2 – U1 كما يمر التيار في ملف الفرملة . فان المحرك سوف يدور بالاتجاه المعاكس للذي كان يدوره أثناء النزول . وباقي تتابع سير عملية التحكم مشابهة لما ورد أعلاه 

تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه قسم المخططات الكهربائية 

الحلقة المقبلة عن اختيار المصعد المناسب


----------



## محسن 9 (12 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

يمكننا إن نقسم المخطط إلى ثلاث أجزاء رئيسية وذلك بغية دراسته : 
1-القسم السفلي للمخطط ويحوي – المقومات – ملف القاطع الرئيسي 
تلامسات الحد العلوي النهائي المغلقة TFL - تلامسات الحد السفلي النهائي المغلقة – BFL - مفتاح الإيقاف العام Stop الاضطراري تلامسات مفتاح التحكم بالسرعة G - تلامسات مفتاح الحد من زيادة الحمل على المحرك OM - تلامسات حماية المقومات من الحرارة الزائدة TO كما يوجد في القسم السفلي من المخطط . 
التلامسان P اللذان يغلقان عند مرور التيار في ملف القاطع الرئيسي P - كما توجد ملفات أقطاب التحريض المغناطيسي Motor Shunt Field المربوطة على التفرع مع ملفات القلب في محرك التيار المستمر . وهي تغذي الأقطاب المغناطيسية بالتيار اللازم كما توجد ملفات ريلي حماية ملفات التحريض التفرعية FPR . والمقاومة R8 . 
2-والقسم الأوسط من المخطط يحتوي على محرك التيار المستمر مع آلية . 
3-القسم العلوي من المخطط يحتوي على المفاتيح الموجودة داخل المركبة كما يحتوي على ريليات التحكم . 
وطريقة عمل المصعد كما يلي : 
لنفرض إننا في الطابق العلوي ونريد الهبوط إلى الطابق الأرضي . نغلق التلامس Down Car Switch Contact - الموجود أسفل الجزء العلوي من المخطط فتكتمل الدارة ويمر التيار في ملف النزول SD . ويمر التيار من تلامسات الأبواب المغلقة 
Car gate Contact Hoist Way Door Contact للبئر والمركبة . ثم التلامس FPR . الذي أصبح مغلقا لان التيار يمر دوما في الملف FPR ما دام التلامس P مغلقا . 
إن التلامس P الموجودة أسفل الصورة تغلق بسبب مرور التيار في ملف القاطع الرئيسي P . إن التلامس FPR لايغلق إلا إذا مر التيار في ملفات أقطاب التحريض المغناطيسي التفرعية وفي ملف ريلي حماية هذه الملفات وعليه فان المحرك لن يقلع إلا إذا أغلقت دارة التحريض المغناطيسي التفرعية . 
إن إغلاق التلامس D ومرور التيار SD سيؤدي إلى إغلاق التماس SD الموجود في القسم العلوي من المخطط وبالتالي فان التيار سيمر في ملف ريلي الفرملة R8 وسيمر التيار من ملف وشيعة الفرملة مما سيؤدي إلى ابتعاد أحذية الفرملة عن اسطوانة الفرملة مما سيسمح للمحرك بالدوران . كما يغلق التلامس BR1 الموجود في الجزء السفلي من المخطط وذلك لكي يحذف المقاومة RB من دارة ملف التحريض المغناطيسي وبذلك فان تيار التحريض ألتفرعي يزداد إلى أعلى قيمة ممكنة له . 
ويغلق التماسان D2 – D1 من القسم الأوسط من المخطط . وينتج عن إغلاق D2 – D1 مرور التيار في ملفات قلب المحرك وذلك عبر ملفات التحريض التسلسلية ثم المقاومات R5 – R6 – R7 فـ D2 فالفحمة اليسرى من القلب الدوار . 
ويخرج من الفحمة اليمنى للقلب الدوار إلى التلامس D1 وتكتمل الدارة عن طريق ملف الحماية BO .
إن مرور التيار في الملف SD الموجود أعلى المخطط يسبب إغلاق التماس SD4 الموجود في الجزء الأوسط من المخطط إلى أسفل ويسار القلب الدوار 
إن إغلاق التماس SD4 سيسمح للتيار بالمرور في ملفات التسارع الأربعة A4- A3 – A2 – A1 - وعندما يتسارع القلب الدوار فان التلامسات A1 ثم A2 ثم A3 تغلق على التتابع وبذلك فان المقاومات R6 – R5 تحذف على التتابع . وعندما يصل المحرك إلى سرعته النظامية فان التلامس A4 يغلق ليحذف ملفات التحريض التسلسلية Series Field وعندها فان المحرك يعمل كمحرك تيار مستمر ذو تحريض تفرعي . 
وعندما تصل المركبة إلى الطابق الأرضي فان كامة موجودة على المركز تفتح تلامس الوقوف Down Limit عند الطابق الأرضي هذا التلامس موجود أعلى المخطط وهو في دارة ملف ريلي النزول D . وبجانب التلامس SU1 – إن فتح هذا التلامس يعني انقطاع الدارة وعدم مرور التيار في ملف الريلي BR وعندها تفتح التلامسات BR وتقبض أحذية الفرملة على اسطوانة الفرملة فتوقف المحرك . وبنفس الوقت تنفتح التلامسات D2 – D1 لتقطع التغذية عن القلب الدوار للمحرك . أما ملفات التحريض التفرعية فتبقى مغذاة بالتيار وذلك خوفا من جموح المحرك بسبب انقطاع التحريض المغناطيسي . 
أما الفرملة الديناميكية لهذا المصعد فتتم كما يلي : 
ان ملف الفرملة الديناميكية DB يتغذى بالتيار عندما يكون التلامسان SU3 – SD3 مغلقان أما إذا كان احد هذين التلامسين مفتوحا فان التيار لا يمر في الملف DB . وعليه فلا تأثير له أثناء عمل المصعد . وعندما نريد إيقاف المصعد وتنقطع دارة التحكم عندها فان التيار يمر في الملف DB عبر التلامسين المغلقين SU3 – SD3 . إن انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن القلب الدوار وبقاء التحريض المغناطيسي التفرعي مع دوران القلب تجعل من المحرك مولدا . إن مرور التيار في الملف DB سوف يغلق التلامس DB الموجود في القسم الأوسط من المخطط وتحت القلب الدوارة مباشرة . إن التيار الجديد المتولد في القلب الدوار من الفحمة الموجودة على يمين القلب الدوار فإلى وشيعة الحماية MO فالتلامس المغلق DB فالمقاومة R3 فالفحمة اليسرى على القلب الدوار إن مرور التيار في هذه الدارة سوف تجعل المحرك يتصرف وكأنه جهاز فرملة إضافي يساعد أحذية الفرملة التي تطبق على اسطوانة . لنتصور الآن إن المركبة محملة بشكل زائد وان هذه الحمولة سوف تجبر المركبة على النزول بسرعة اكبر . إن هذه العملية ستجبر المحرك على الدوران بسرعة اكبر . وهنا فان المحرك ينقلب إلى مولدة للتيار بدلا من محرك . وفي هذه الحال فان التيار الذي سيقدمه للشبكة سوف يمر من المقومات بشكل عكسي . وهذا غير ممكن لان المقومات تمرر التيار بجهة واحدة . وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة نعمد إلى ما يلي : 
نوصل ملف الكونتكتور AR بالمقاومة التي يمكن تعييرها R4 وهما مربوطان على التفرع مع القلب الدوار . إذا زادت سرعة القلب الدوار عن السرعة النظامية فانه يتولد في الخط المؤلف من الملف AR والمقاومة القابلة للتعيير A4 . تيار يمكنه غلق تلامسات الكونتكتور AR الموجودة أعلى القلب إلى اليمين . وعندما يمر التيار في المقاومة R2 يحدث معنا ما يسمى بالفرملة مع إعادة القدرة . وعمل هذه الفرملة هو لتخفيف السرعة ولإعادتها إلى السرعة النظامية وليس لإيقاف المحرك . قد لا يرغب البعض في استعمال هذه الطريقة خوفا من فشل إغلاق التلامس AR وعندها فان المحرك سوف يتسارع . 
إذا أردنا تشغيل المصعد إلى الأعلى فإننا نغلق التلامس U . وعندها فان التيار يمر في الملف SU وتفتح التلامسات SU1 . وبنفس الوقت تغلق التلامس SU . ويمر التيار في الملف U عندها يغلق التلامسان U2 – U1 كما يمر التيار في ملف الفرملة . فان المحرك سوف يدور بالاتجاه المعاكس للذي كان يدوره أثناء النزول . وباقي تتابع سير عملية التحكم مشابهة لما ورد أعلاه 

تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه قسم المخططات الكهربائية 

الحلقة المقبلة عن اختيار المصعد المناسب


----------



## عطور ليبيا (12 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى محسن على مجهودك....وياريت فعلا ترفق الصور احسن من انك تصغرها .للوضوح اكثر.....ترفقها بحجمها الاصلى افضل.... واقول لاخونا الماسارى فكرتك حلوة وانا فكرت اعملها لوحدى شوا رايك انت كمان تنسق الموضوع لوحدك وجزاك الله كل الخيراخى الكريم محسن....


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (14 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيز محسن : تحية طيبة وبعد 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ..........وهل من الممكن جمع هذه المادة العلمية على ملف واحد حتى يتسنى لنا رفعه والاستفادة منه نرجو منك ان تساعدنا على ذلك 
مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## لطفى بالحاج (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا محسن9 
لازلت ابحت عن اجابة على سوالي 
على أي جهد (volt) يعمل المحرك
وكم يستهلك طاقة(power)


----------



## لطفى بالحاج (15 مارس 2007)

عفوأ أخ محسن9 لم انتبه للجزاء الاخير
شككككككككرا.


----------



## محسن 9 (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك اخي لطفي وانا اسالك هل تصفحت في ما ورد اعلاه عن المخططات الكهربائية لوجدت الجواب :يتغذى مباشرة من شبكة توترها 127/220 فولت . تحتوي دارة المحرك ريلي منع انعكاس الأطوار ارجو الاطلاع ولك كل تقدير وشكر


----------



## محسن 9 (15 مارس 2007)

*صور*

في المرفقات
صور اجزاء المصعد 
صور المخططات الهربائية المخطط المبسط لدارة مصعد.zip:

حاولت اكثر من مرة رفع المرفقات وللاسف تظهر هذه الرسالة :غير قادر على نقل/نسخ الملف
هل من الممكن التكرم من الاخوة المشرفين ليحل لنا الازمة ونكون له من الشاكرين 
كل التقدير للجميع احببناكم في الله 
شكرا للاخت عطور على هذه النصيحة لانني احببت جميع المشرفين وكل الاعضاء حبا في الله


----------



## محسن 9 (15 مارس 2007)

اخي لطفي انحلت المشكلة انشاء الله


----------



## محسن 9 (15 مارس 2007)

[اختيار المصعد المناسب/CENTER]


ELEVOTOR SELECTION AND​SPACE CONSIDERATIONS​
1-	عموميات : General 
إن عملية اختبار مصعد لبناء كبير ومزدحم بالسكان تخضع لعوامل عديدة يمكننا أن نختصرها إلى ثلاث عوامل رئيسية . يتفرع عن هذه العوامل الرئيسية عوامل فرعية كثيرة . العوامل الرئيسية الثلاث هي : 
1-	مقدرة المصعد على القيام بالمهمة المركب من أجلها بشكل صحيح وكافي 
2-	سعر المصعد وتكاليف تشغيله 
3-	التصميم المعماري الجيد لردهات الانتظار والممرات وكذلك البئر وغرفة الآلات . 
إن عملية إختيار المصعد المثالي لغرض ما في الأبنية الكبيرة والمزدحمة تحتاج لمساعدة أجهزة الكمبيوتر التي توفق بين جميع العوامل المؤثرة على اختيار المصعد . وتعطي الحل المثالي . وسنبين في الفقرات القادمة طريقة الحساب العادية والتي تعطي نتائج تقريبية لابأس بها ولكن هذه الطريقة لا تعطي مثل نتائج أجهزة الكمبيوتر الدقيقة والمثالية 
إن العوامل الحسابية المميزة لمصعد ما هي : 
1-	فترة الانتظار وتقاس بالثواني 
2-	سعة المصعد وتقاس بعدد الأشخاص 
3-	مدة الانتقال وتقاس بالثواني 
فترة الانتظار : Interval 
الراكب في انتظار المصعد لكي ينقله إلى الطابق الذي يريد الوصول إليه صعودا أو هبوطا . وإذا ساء الأمر فان فترة انتظاره لمركبة المصعد لن تطول أكثر من 25 ثانية إلى 30 ثانية . ويمكن أن يقبل بفترة انتظار حتى 45 ثانية وذلك من لحظة مغادرة المركبة لأخفض طابق حتى تصل إلى الطابق الذي يوجد فيه الراكب .
والجدول رقم (1) يبين فترات الانتظار المقبولة في مختلف أنواع الأبنية : 

جدول رقم ( 1 ) 





إن فترات الانتظار بالمعدل المذكور في الجدول سوف لا تسبب أي تضجر للركاب ولكن إذا زادت الفترة عن هذه فان الركاب يتضايقون . وان من أسباب إخلاء بعض منازل الإيجار التأخر في وصول المصعد . وأصحاب الأبنية العامة يحرصون على إرضاء الزبائن 
عند التصميم نأخذ بعين الاعتبار فترة القدوم الصباحي ولهذا فان الركاب لابد إن تطول فترة انتظارهم في فترة الانصراف بسبب كثافة النزول خاصة إذا كان المصعد مبرمجا على أساس تعدد المستويات Zone – Down ويصبح الأمر أسوأ عندما تحجز إحدى الشركات عددا من المصاعد لحسابها لتستعملها لموظفيها ولطوابقها فقط . وفي أمثال تلك الأبنية فان فترة الانتظار قد تصل إلى 80 ثانية . 

سعة المصعد : Handing Capacity​
إن التردد أو الفترة الزمنية التي يظهر فيها المصعد هي احد عاملين رئيسيين لتعيين سعة المصعد . والعامل الثاني هو حجم المركبة . أو مقدار عدد الأشخاص الذين تستطيع حملهم . ويمكننا تعيين سعة المصعد بمعرفة هذين العاملين : 1- فترة الانتظار --- 2- حمولة المركبة . 
وتنجم صعوبة في معرفة سعة المصعد لأننا لم نأخذ بالحسبان عدد المركبات العاملة في البناء . ولتفهم العملية نفترض إن ردهة الانتظار لا تحوي سوى باب واحد في كل طابق . والذي ينفتح كل فترة كي يرحل به عدد من جملة المنتظرين في الردهة . ( هذا العدد يتناسب مع حجم المركبة ) 
جدول رقم (2)




والجدول رقم ( 2 ) يبين حمولة المركبة وعدد الأشخاص الأعظمية الذين تستطيع حملهم . 
إن العوامل المؤثرة في تحديد سعة المصعد هي : 1- حمولة المركبة --- 2- عدد مرات التحميل 
وإثناء الحساب نعتبر إن المصعد في فترات الازدحام لا يحمل حمولته الأعظمية ولكن يحمل بمقدار 80% من حمولتها الأعظمية وهذا مبين في حاشية الجدول ( 2 ) . ولكي نصل إلى نتائج مريحة نفترض حساب سعة المصعد لمدة خمس دقائق هذه المدة محسوبة في فترة الازدحام وهي تعطينا فكرة عن مقدرة المصعد لتلبية متطلبات الازدحام . 
يمكننا إن نعبر عن ذلك رياضيا بالمعادلة التالية : 
Passengers 60 Sec 
ــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ *( ضرب)5min 
Car min 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ = Handling Capacity 
Interval 

300 P
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ = HC 
1 
HC = سعة المصعد 
P = عدد ركاب المصعد 
1 = فترة الانتظار 

وإذا اخترنا المقدار : 30 ثانية كفترة انتظار فان المعادلة تصبح : HC = 10 P 
لكي ننسب سعة المصعد إلى حجم البناء المركب فيه ولكي نستطيع الموازنة بين خدمات المصاعد نفترض إن المصعد سوف ينقل نسبة مئوية من عدد سكان البناء خلال خمس دقائق . والجدول رقم (3) يبين النسبة المئوية التي يمكن نقلها في مختلف أنواع الأبنية . فمثلا الأبنية ذات المكاتب لمهن مختلفة سوف لا تقل نسبة النقل فيها عن 12% من نسبة عدد سكان البناء .
جدول رقم (3) 
وعند تخطيط البناء يجب إن نقدر بشكل تقريبي عدد البناء . وهذه العملية صعبة . خاصة بالنسبة للأبنية ذات الأغراض المتعددة . ولذلك نخمن عدد السكان على ضوء خبرتنا السابقة . 
والعوامل التي تؤثر على عدد سكان البناء هي : 
1-	مقدار الإيجار (الكلفة ) لشقة أو مكتب في البناء 
2-	مساحة البناء 
3-	نوعية البناء 
جدول رقم 4 و5 

جدول رقم 4






جدول رقم 5




والجدول رقم (4) يبين عدد الأشخاص في بناء وذلك إما حسب المساحة أو حسب الوظيفة . وكذلك فان الجدول رقم (5) يبين مردود أبنية المكاتب وهذه الأرقام تستعمل من اجل حساب المساحات في الأبنية . بما إن الوحدات المستعملة في الجداول هي وحدات بريطانية لذلك من الضروري معرفة ما يلي : 
1ft –Lb = 0.138 m.kg ----------- 
1s 9ft = 929cm2
1ft = 0.305m
1BTU=252cal
1m = 3.28ft
1m2 =10.76 ft2
1m.kg = 7.233 ft-Lb
1k cal = 3.968 BTU
يتبع اخوكم محسن 9​


----------



## محسن 9 (15 مارس 2007)

مدة الانتقال : Travel Time انشاء الله في الحلقة القادمة


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (16 مارس 2007)

واين الجدول رقم 3


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (16 مارس 2007)

ارجو الا اكون مثقلا عليك اكرر لك شكرى وكرر منك طلبى برجاء جمع هذه المادة الجيدة ورفعها على احد المواقع حتى يتسنى لنا الاستفادة منها وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## DINO (17 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي محسن على هذه المعلومات المفيده
و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## محسن 9 (17 مارس 2007)

*جدول رقم 3*

مع الزحمة تهت فمعزرة وهذا هو الجدول الناقص جدول رقم 3


----------



## محسن 9 (22 مارس 2007)

*مدة الانتقال : Travel Time*

مدة الانتقال : Travel Time​
إن الزمن المتوسط للانتقال أو الزمن للوصول إلى المكان الذي سوف ينتهي إليه انتقال المصعد = (نصف فترة الانتظار + الزمن اللازم لانتقال المركبة إلى الطابق الأوسط )
ويمكننا استخدام زمن القيام بدورة . ولكن هذا الزمن غير وثيق الصلة بالموضوع ونستطيع الاستعاضة عنه بزمن الانتقال . وفي الأبنية التجارية نرغب بان يكون زمن الانتقال اقل من دقيقة واحدة . أما إذا كان زمن الانتقال مساويا لـ 75 ثانية فهو زمن مقبول . أما الزمن 90 ثانية فهو مسبب للضيق والإزعاج . وإذا استطال الزمن إلى 120 ثانية أي مدة دقيقتين فهو الحد النهائي ولا يمكن أن نتسامح بزمن أطول . 
أما في الأبنية السكنية فيمكننا التسامح بالزمن . لان ركاب المصعد من الجيران وان المحادثة بينهم قد تنسي الركاب الوقت فلا يشعر بالضيق والإزعاج بسبب الانتظار الطويل والسير البطيء للمصعد والصور أدناه a-b-c-d-e


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مارس 2007)

*صور*

ارجو من احدالاحوة المشرفين المساعدة ليس هناك مكان لرفع الصور ويوجد مشاكل في ادارة المرفقات ارجو الدخول ومساعدتي ليكتمل الموضوع
نجحت هذه المرة وانشاء الله تكمل معي 
يالله كلو بحبكم يهون لكل من اراد الفائدة


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

تبين إن مركبة تحمل 2500Lb – 2000Lb لا تستغرق وقتا طويلا لاجتياز مبنى مؤلف من 17 طابقا . حتى لو كان وقت الانتظار مساويا لـ 60 ثانية . أما المصاعد التي حمولتها 3500Lb والمناسبة للأبنية التي تحوي مكاتب كما في الصور أدناه فان الزمن الأعظمي الذي تستغرقه لاجتياز 18 طابقا لا يتجاوز 90 ثانية بينما يلزمنا للوصول إلى الطابق العاشر . إن المخططات المرسومة في الصور السابقة (a-b-c-d-e ) والحالية (a1-b1-c1-d1-e1)-


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

تعطي الزمن المتوسط للانتقال بدلالة عدد الطوابق وذلك بعد معرفة حمولة المصعد وسرعته 
ملاحظة : 1kg = 2 . 2 Lb ---------1Lb = 0.453kg 
الزمن المتوسط للانتقال بدلالة ما يلي : مقاسا بالثواني 
1-	ارتفاع الطابق 9 أقدام وست انشات # 290 سم 
2-	سرعة المركبة . وتقاس بالقدم بالدقيقة Fpm 
3-	عدد الطوابق المحلية 
4-	حمولة المركبة وتقاس بالباوند . Lb 
5-	فترة انتظار مقدارها 30 ثانية 
الزمن المتوسط للانتقال مقاسا بالثواني بدلالة ما يلي : 
1-	ارتفاع الطابق 12 قدم = 365سم 
2-	سرعة المركبة وتقاس بالقدم بالدقيقة fpm 
3-	عدد الطوابق المحلية 
4-	حمولة المركبة وتقاس بالباوند Lb 
5-	فترة انتظار مقدارها 30 ثانية 


زمن ( الرحلة ) الجولة للمصعد : Round Trip Time 

قريبا اخوكم محسن 9 ارجو وضع ملاجظاتكم تهمني​


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مارس 2007)

*زمن ( الرحلة ) الجولة للمصعد : Round Trip Time*

زمن ( الرحلة ) الجولة للمصعد : Round Trip Time​
زمن ( الرحلة ) الجولة للمصعد : Round Trip Time 
إن زمن جولة المصعد يتضمن أربع أزمنة : 
1-	زمن التسارع وزمن التباطؤ للمصعد
2-	زمن فتح وزمن إغلاق الأبواب عند جميع المواقف 
3-	زمن التحميل وزمن التفريغ لحمولة المصعد 
4-	زمن المسير للمصعد بسرعته النظامية 
ونعبر عن زمن جولة المصعد بان الزمن الذي نستغرقه من لحظة فتح باب المصعد في إحدى النهايات العليا أو السفلى إلى اللحظة التي نفتح فيها هذا الباب مرة ثانية بعد ان يكون المصعد قد قام بجولته إلى الطوابق الأخرى . وبما إننا لا نستطيع تخمين عدد توقفات المصعد في كل جولة فان الحساب سوف يعتمد على عدد الأشخاص الذين يمكن إن تحملهم المركبة . وعدد الطوابق في البناء .
نرمز لزمن جولة المصعد بـ RT والصور أدناه (a2-b2-c2-d2-e2-) السابقة (a1-b1-c1-d1-e1)- تبين زمن جولة المصعد بدلالة عدد الطوابق بعد معرفة حمولة المركبة وسرعتها في حساباتنا لزمن جولة المصعد تعتبر إن المركبة سوف تغادر الطابق الأرضي بمجرد إن تمتلئ بحمولتها . وانه لا يوجد أي تأخر مقصود في كلتا النهايتين العليا والسفلى . ولكي نضمن إن حساباتنا سوف تكون اقرب إلى الصحة فإننا نأخذ قيما متوسطة مع اعتبار عامل المردود . 
الصور أعلاه (a2-b2-c2-e2) زمن الجولة للمصعد مقاسا بالثواني بدلالة ما يلي : 
1-	ارتفاع الطابق 9 أقدام ونصف = 290 سم 
2-	سرعة المركبة وتقاس بالقدم بالدقيقة fpm 
3-	عدد الطوابق المحلية 
4-	حمولة المركبة وتقاس بالباوند Lb 
5-	فترة انتظار ومقدارها غير معين لأنها لا تدخل في الحساب 
Lb = 453 gr
1kg = 2.2 Lb 
100pm # 1/2 m/sec
1m /sec# 200fpm
الصور أعلاه (a2-b2-c2-e2) زمن الجولة مقاسا بالثواني بدلالة ما يلي : 
1-	ارتفاع الطابق 12 قدم = 365 سم 
2-	سرعة المركبة وتقاس بالقدم بالدقيقة fpm 
3-	عدد الطوابق المحلية Local Floors 
4-	حمولة المركبة وتقاس بالباوند لآ .
5-	فترة انتظار غير معينة لأنها لا تدخل في الحساب 
1Lb = 453gr
1kg = 2.2 Lb
يمكننا إن نبين العوامل التي تحدد زمن جولة المصعد كما يلي : 
-	زمن التحميل في البهو الأرضي 
-	زمن إغلاق الأبواب في البهو 
-	زمن التسارع في بداية انطلاق المركبة 
-	زمن التباطؤ عند كل توقف 
-	زمن انتقال الركاب عند كل توقف في الدخول والخروج للمركبة 
-	زمن عمل الأبواب عند كل توقف 
-	زمن مسير المركبة بين كل موقفين 
-	زمن العودة دون توقف من آخر موقف وقفته المركبة إلى الطابق الأرضي (البهو ) نستطيع معرفة زمن إغلاق الأبواب من دراسة كمية الحركة المسموحة للأبواب . أما التسارع والتباطؤ فهما يعتمدان على مقدار المسافة التي سوف تقطعها المركبة دون توقف . وليس من المستحسن إن نصمم مصاعد سريعة من اجل طوابق قليلة لان في ذلك زيادة في زمن جولة المصعد ففي أبنية لا تحوي أكثر من 10 طوابق والارتفاع بين الطابق والأخر يقل عن 12 قدم لا يجوز استعمال مصاعد سريعة .
وفي حسابنا لزمن الجولة للمركبات الموجودة في المستويات العليا يجب إن نعرف الزمن اللازم للمرور عبر الطوابق التي تجتازها العربة دون توقف . يمكننا الحصول على هذا الزمن من الصور أدناه (a3-b3 ) إن الأزمنة المعطاة في هذه الصور من اجل الاجتياز بجهة واحدة one way . لذلك من اجل حساب زمن الجولة RT للمركبات التي تعمل في المستويات العليا . نحسب RT الموافق للطوابق العليا المحلية ونضيف إليه ضعف الرقم الذي نحصل عليه من الصورة التي تمثل زمن الاجتياز السريع لجهة واحدة one way express running time .

الصور قريبا جدا ستكون في المرفقات 

احوكم محسن 9​


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مارس 2007)

بعد رفع الصور طبعا قريبا 
وبعدها نتابع : مجموعة العلاقات الحسابية : System Relation Ships

ارجو وضع ملاحظاتكم تهمني فلا تبخلو بكلمة وكل الشكر للمرور 
اخوكم محسن 9


----------



## م.ندى (23 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.ندى (23 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عطور ليبيا (26 مارس 2007)

محسن 9 قال:


> في المرفقات
> صور اجزاء المصعد
> صور المخططات الهربائية المخطط المبسط لدارة مصعد.zip:
> 
> ...



العفو اخى محسن وشكرا على كلامك الطيب وروحك الطيبة ....وفعلا الحب منتشر فى هذا الملتقى فى الله ...ياله من منتدى رائع وكانه حلم....حب واخوة فى الله .... 
عموما اخى محسن بالنسبة لتحميل الصور ممكن مازبط معك لان حجم الصورة كبير فصغره بفتح الصورة فى برنامج الرسام وتصغيرها file ___save asوتغير نوع الصورة الى gif وحتنحل المشكلة باذن الله ويتم رفق الصور....لان مرة حصلت معى هالشغلة وحليتها بهذه الطريقة...ان شاء الله فهمتنى بس


----------



## محسن 9 (28 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اختي عطور للمعلومة ساقوم بالتنفيذ ولدي برامج رائعة لتصغير وتكبير الصور اقوم عليها 
ووجود برنامج الرسام مهم ولم استعمله ولكنني ساحاول 
ارجو معذرتي على التاخير وساتابع الموضوع قريبا امر بظروف صحية ولكن لن انسى اتمام الموضوع الى اخره ذهب الكثير ويبقى القليل انشاء الله


----------



## ahmedhamdy (28 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله*

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
جزاك الله كل خير أخى محسن,
وجعل الله كل حرف مما كتبت وذكرت ثقيلا كالجبال فى ميزان حسناتك 
لايسعنى الا أن أقول, بارك الله لك, وزادك علما وأقبال على الخير


----------



## aalmasri (28 مارس 2007)

عافاك الله ومتعك بصحتك اخي محسن
نحن دائما بالانتظار


----------



## محسن 9 (29 مارس 2007)

aalmasri ----- ahmedhamdy اشكركم للمرور والحمد لله اليوم احسن من امس ولكن الموضوع شاغل بالي حتى يتم واكون ربما قدمت شيئا 
الاخت عطور نعم نجحت في الامتحان وطريقة صح حيث تم تصغير الصورة بمعدل النصف اشكرك والاخوة جميعهم وارجو الله ان يعطيني الصحة لاتم الموضوع سامحوني على التاخير اما ظروف عمل او غيره والحمد لله على كل شيء


----------



## محسن 9 (29 مارس 2007)

*الصور لما ورد اعلاه*

اصور لتكملة الموضوع الاخير 
حمل من المرفقات


----------



## محسن 9 (29 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

تكملة الصور


----------



## محسن 9 (29 مارس 2007)

*تكملة*

تكملة للصور a4 b4


----------



## محسن 9 (29 مارس 2007)

الموضوع القادم انشاء الله عن : مجموعة العلاقات الحسابية


----------



## م.سعد نجم (29 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير ايا اخى على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## حامد عمرو (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أريد كتب أو مواقع للصيانة الكهربائية للمصاعد؟


----------



## rozaia (29 مارس 2007)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 

ولي عودة


----------



## محسن 9 (29 مارس 2007)

الاخ حامد عمرو اشكرك للزيارة وانا لااملك اي مواقع لصيانة المصاعد ربما ساعدنا احد الاخوة في طلبك ولم اعرف تخصصك ولكن تفضل بزيارة قسم المخططات الكهربائية في هذا البحث ستجد ما تبحث عنه انشاء الله 
اشكرك اخي rozaia على المرور والفائدة للجميع في اي وقت اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الدكة (30 مارس 2007)

مشكور وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حامد عمرو (30 مارس 2007)

هل من الممكن ان ترشدنا أخ محسن او اي عضو آخر الى بعض المراجع العربية في هذا الموضوع


----------



## دعيج (30 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووراخوي ......وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عطور ليبيا (1 أبريل 2007)

محسن 9 قال:


> aalmasri ----- ahmedhamdy اشكركم للمرور والحمد لله اليوم احسن من امس ولكن الموضوع شاغل بالي حتى يتم واكون ربما قدمت شيئا
> الاخت عطور نعم نجحت في الامتحان وطريقة صح حيث تم تصغير الصورة بمعدل النصف اشكرك والاخوة جميعهم وارجو الله ان يعطيني الصحة لاتم الموضوع سامحوني على التاخير اما ظروف عمل او غيره والحمد لله على كل شيء




سلامتك يااخى العزيز 1000سلامة وان شاء الله ربى يعطيك الصحة والعافية :80: 

مبروك على النجاح فى الامتحان ....وبصراحة انا عرفت هذه الطريقة من الاخ احمد فى الملتقى العام 

وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود.....:12:


----------



## memoo7474 (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محسن 9 (1 أبريل 2007)

*مجموعة العلاقات الحسابية : System Relation Ships*

مجموعة العلاقات الحسابية : System Relation Ships 

إن رموز المعادلات التي سوف نستعملها في المعادلات هي كما يلي : 
P : حمولة المركبة Individval Car Capacity ويعبر عنها بعدد الأشخاص وهي تساوي 
حمل الكتاب من المرفقات لوجود مشكلة في النت 

مجموعة العلاقات الحسابية : System Relation Ships الجزء الاول


----------



## محسن 9 (1 أبريل 2007)

حاولت تنزيل الموضوع ولكن يوجد اخطاء في المعادلات فقررت تنزيل الكتاب بالمرفقات حتى تكون المعلومة صحيحة اشكركم راجيا لكم كل الخير
وايضا ساقوم بتنزيل الجدول عندما تحين الفرصة في النت


----------



## محمود جمعه012 (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اعمل انا وبعض اصدقائي بحث كامل عن كيفيه تصميم مصعد كهربي 
نحن في كليه هندسه الزقازيق -مصر-قسم تصميم ميكانيكي
سننتهي من كتابه المشروع في شهر 6 -2007 وان شاء الله استطيع تذويدك بماده جيده
بحثك جميل ولكن ينقصه الكثير من معادلات وجداول التصميم وخصوصا ان مفيش كتب خالص في تصميم المصاعد واشكرك لاهتمامك بهذا الموضوع فهو يربط بين كل التخصصات الهندسيه سواء كانت مدنيه او مكانيكيه او كهربيه ويجب علي الجميع المشاركه


----------



## محسن 9 (2 أبريل 2007)

الاخ محمود جمعة اشكرك للمرور وايضا اشكرك للاهتمام وبعرض المساعدة واكون ممتن لك على ذلك لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
وارجو ايضاح ما ذكرته بحثك جميل ولكن ينقصه الكثير من معادلات وجداول التصميم وخصوصا ان مفيش كتب خالص في تصميم المصاعد 
ارجع واقول ان الموضوع لن ينتهي وطويل نوع وانا اضعه على مراحل حسب ظروف العمل وووووووو
فمعذرة من الجميع ولكني ساستمر لاكمل الموضوع الى نهايته وارجو متابعتي ولكم الشكر


----------



## محسن 9 (2 أبريل 2007)

*جدولرقم 6 تحديد سرعة المركبة*

سرعة المصعد بدلالة الارتفاع ونوع البناء 

جدولرقم 6 تحديد سرعة المركبة 

حمل من المرفقات 

للموضوع بقية​
الغير واضح في الصورة للجدول 6 اعلى الجدول بالترتيب من اليمين لليسار 

ارتفاع البناء----------- سرعة المركبة ---------- حمولة المركبة-------------------------------------


----------



## ahmedeldeep (3 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محسن على الشرح الرائع والوافى ونرجو منك لو تكرمت الدخول فى تفاصيل التحكم والمواتير ودوائر الحماية الكهربية


----------



## محسن 9 (4 أبريل 2007)

ahmedeldeep جدا ممتن لزيارتك وقبول الدعوة وارجو منك متابعة الموضوع من اوله واخيرا اخبرني برايك لانه يوجد تفاصيل ما ذكرت ورد هل هو ناقص او ماذا اشكرك مرة اخرى وانتظر ردك


----------



## كونكورد (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الغالي


----------



## محسن 9 (13 أبريل 2007)

شكر لك اخي كونكورد للمرور والزيارة 
الاخوة الكرام لكل من يتابع الموضوع اشكركم 
الموضوع له بقية وهو تحت الاعداد عمل مضني صحيح والنهاية الفائدة للجميع انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير ابا عبد الله على المعلومات الفنية القيمة و نسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محسن 9 (26 أبريل 2007)

*تكملة تحديد سرعة المركبة*

اعتذر عن التأخير لاسباب العمل والصحة والحمد لله على كل حال 
حمل من المرفقات تكملة الموضوع السابق مع الصور الهامة وكون لكم من الشاكرين مع وضع ملاحظاتكم ليكتمل الموضوع بشكلنستفيد منه اكثر وتأتي المواضيع متلاحقة وارجو لكم الفائدة على الدوام


----------



## محسن 9 (26 أبريل 2007)

*الصور*

تحميل الصور لا اعرف سبب كنت اعمل رفع الصور من خانة خاصة لرفع الصور مباشرة واختفت هذه الخانة فجئة من برنامج الرد على الموضوع وايضا اختفت خانة رفع الملفات المضغوطة مثل الرار والوين من المرفقات تغييرات مفاجئة ارجو من المشرفين الاعزاء تعليل لما يحدث واكون لهم من الشاكرين والمقدرين


----------



## محسن 9 (26 أبريل 2007)

*تكملة الصور الهامة*

يتبع تحميل الصور


----------



## محسن 9 (26 أبريل 2007)

*موضوع جديد حالة بناء مؤلف من عدة مستويات*

وايضا كتاب ( حالة بناء مؤلف من عدة مستويات ) 

وهناك المزيد ترقبوها انشاء الله قريبا جدا 

حمل من المرفقات


----------



## محسن 9 (26 أبريل 2007)

المضوع القادم عن : قريبا جدا 

الابنية الضخمة ذات المستويات المتعددة : Large Multizone Buildings 

اشكركم للمرور راجيا الله العلي القدير لكم ولي كل الفائدة والله الموفق


----------



## Smile (27 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك ويقويك؛ ويوفقك في إكمال العمل


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (27 أبريل 2007)

ابا عبد الله جوزيت خيرا على جهودك الطيبة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.aymen (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم .

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المتناسق والمتكامل .
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .

اقترح على الأخوة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع لما له من فائدة . وايضا للجهد المبذول في اعداده.

والله من وراء القصد ...


----------



## عطور ليبيا (29 أبريل 2007)

جزيت حيرا اخى العزيز محسن والى الامام .....


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مايو 2007)

*التالي الابنية الضخمة ذات المستويات المتعددة*

حمل من المرفقات كتاب : الابنية الضخمة ذات المستويات المتعددة
مهم جدا تحميل الصور لما فيها من معلومات بدونها لايكتمل الموضوع ولانها مرتبطة ارتباط كامل مع الشرح داخل الكتاب


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مايو 2007)

*تكملة الموضوع وباقي الصور*

تكملة الموضوع وباقي الصور حمل من المرفقات واكرر الصور مهمة جدا في كل المواضيع السابقة والتالية حمل ولاتهمل


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مايو 2007)

*الأبنية التي تحوي مكاتب - الفنادق - الأبنية الصناعية*

الأبنية التي تحوي مكاتب - الفنادق - الأبنية الصناعية 
يمكننا أن نقدر عدد سكان البناء من الجدول رقم 4 ونحدد أقل فترة للانتظار بـ 30 ثانية ونقبل أن يتأخر المصعد عن هذا الرقم بشيء بسيط نعتبر أن المصعد قادر على نقل %13 من سكان البناء خلال خمس دقائق يفضل أن نتحكم بحركة المصعد اوتوماتيكيا بواسطة مجموعة المراقبة الالكترونية ويمكن أن نقبل من اجل الابنية الصغيرة والتي عدد مصاعدها لايتجاوز 3 مصاعد بالتحكم التجميعي والجدول رقم 6 يبين مواصفات المصاعد ( السعة – السرعة ) المستخدمة في مختلف الأبية يخصص للخدمة أو نقل المواد والامتعة مركبة واحدة على الاقل مقابل عشرة مركبات لنقل الاشخاص أو تخصيص مركبة للخدمة لكل 300000قدم مربع من المساحة الصافية للبناء ويجب أن لاتقل حمولة مركبة الخدمة عن 3500 باوند وتكسى جدران هذه المركبة باللباد أو المواد مشابهة كاموكيت أو المطاط كما تكون أبوابها أكبر من أبواب المركبات المخصصة لنقل الاشخاص كما ان الأبواب الموجودة في الطوابق والمخصصة لمركبات الحمولة تكون اكبر وهناك مدخل ومخرج وممرات مخصصة لنقل الماد والحمولات عبرها ويمكننا استخدام مركبات الحمولة لنقل الاشخاص أثناء فترة الازدحام 

الآبنية السكنية : Apartment Houses 
تبين الدراسات أن حركة المصاعد في الابنية السكنية تعتمد على نوعية السكان ومكان البناء فالابنية كثيرة الاطفال الذين يذهبون الى المدارس تكون ساعات الازدحام وقت الذهاب ووقت الانصراف من المدارس اما الابنية التي يكثر فيها عدد البالغين فان ساعة الازدحام هي ساعة الانصراف المسائي من الوظيفة حيث يعود السكان الكبار الى منازلهم بينما يخرج الشباب لقضاء فترة السهرة 
وفي اكثر الابنية ذات الارتفاع القليل فانه يكفي وجود مصعد واحد لنقل الاشخاص ويفضل وجود مصعد اخر من اجل الخدمة ونستفيد منه في فترات الازدحام وذلك في الابنية التي يزيد ارتفاعها عن ستة طوابق وهذه المصاعد تعمل بواسطة التحكم الذاتي الاتوماتيكي اما في الابنية الفخمة فيوحد خادم للاشراف على عملية التحكم والقيادة للمصعد 
وفي المصاعد الصغيرة يكون الباب ذو درفة واحدة ومن النوع المتأرجح بواسطة مفصلات اما الابنية الكبيرة فان الابواب تفتح وتغلق اتوماتيكيا والجدول رقم 6 يبين مواصفات المصعد المناسب لكل نوع من انواع البناء اما مصاعد الخدمة في الابنية السكنية فيجب ان تتسع للمفروشات التي ستحمل بها لذلك يجب ان لايقل عن 100 سم كما يجب عزل البئر وابعاده عن غرف النوم كما يجب عزل غرف الالات حتى لايسمع السكان خاصة في غرف النوم صوت الاقلاع والتوقف للالات 

المستشفيات : hospitals


----------



## محسن 9 (1 مايو 2007)

التالي موضوع المستشفيات ----- طوابق البيع بالتجزئه 
واكثر اهمية الخطوة الاخيرة والمهمة جدا ( البئر وردهات الانتظار ) سيكون الشرح مع المخططات للبئر وللردهات 
اشكر الاخوة على المرور الكريم


----------



## Smile (1 مايو 2007)

أخ محسن؛ أشكرك على جهدك وعلى اهتمامك بإيصال هذه المعلومات القيمة لنا؛ وآمل أن تستمر؛ والله يقويك.

نقطة هامة؛ وهي أننا نقوم بتحميل كل المرفقات؛ ولكن اختلط علينا ترتيبها حسب سياق الشرح؛ لأننا نحفظ الصور وهي كثيرة فضاع مني الترتيب الصحيح المرافق مع شرحك؛ لا عليك.... سأحاول جمعها وترتيبها... ولعلني قريباً أود تبادل المعلومات معك ومناقشتك بها؛ وأني متأكد من أنه ثمة فوائد سنحصل عليها جميعا..... أرجو إخباري أخ محسن هل تقوم بتنفيذ وتركيب المصاعد أم أنها معلومات نظرية وحسابية تعرفها...

ومع إكمالك للشرح وللعطاء.... لنا مع كل مناسبة وفرصة لقاء وحوار

داعياً المولى لك بكل خير

.


----------



## م / وليد (2 مايو 2007)

ما هو الفرق بين المصاعد المزودة بغرفة مكائن و التى بدونها


----------



## Smile (3 مايو 2007)

غرفة المكائن تقع أعلى البئر؛على سطح المبنى....

أما التي بدون غرفة مكائن؛ فهي إما مصاعد هيدروليكية؛ أو مصاعد كالتي مشروحة أعلاه؛ولكن غرفة المحرك تكون اسفل البئر....ولكن وكما ذكر الأخ محسن أنها مكلفة نظراً لزيادة طول الكبلات؛ كما أنها تحتاج إلى صيانة أكثر نظراً لتعقيد طريقة الوصل بين الكابين وبين البكرات القائدة والمقودة؛ علاوة على أنها لا تستخدم إلا في الحالات الخاصة كتعذر انشاء غرفة خاصة أعلى البئر

وطبعاً بعد الإذن من الأخ محسن على مداخلتي..... ولكن علني أساعده؛ فموضوعه يحتاج إلى جهد كبير

وشكرا لكم

.


----------



## noble (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الغالي ونرجو تفاصيل تركيب المصاعد وطرق الاستلام وفعلا موضوع قيم


----------



## almammari (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود ا


----------



## abdoo_farra (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخى بارك اللة فيك


----------



## Smile (13 مايو 2007)

نرجو أن يكون سبب غياب كاتب الموضوع خيراً؛ مع أملنا له بالتوفيق


----------



## محسن 9 (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الحبيب smile على المداخلة اعتذر عن التأخير لظروف العمل القاسية وكثرة الاسفار والتنقل من بلد الى اخر بحكم العمل 
وقريبا جدا ساكمل الموضوع وايضا للمصاعد الهيدروليكية دور في هذا البحث ولكن ليعذرني الجميع على التاخر وابدا لن اهمل الموضوع حتى نهايته اشكركم جميعا واتمنى من الاخوة الزوار من يهمهم الامر ان يضعو تعليق بسيط حتى يتمكنو من متابعة الموضوع خطوة خطوة والموضوع كبير جدا وهو بحث كامل ليس سهلا ولكنه انشاء الله مفيد جدا لمن يريد


----------



## م. حيدر (17 مايو 2007)

مشكور موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محسن 9 (18 مايو 2007)

*المستشفيات*

المستشفيات : hospitals 
يعطينا الجدول رقم 4 العوامل التي تتحكم في تحديد متطلبات المصاعد وذلك من اجل حركة الزوارأوحركة المرضى والعاملين في المستشفى وذلك وفق تعليمات المستشفى التي تحدد ساعات زيارة اقارب المرضى ونظرا لتعدد أغراض استعمال المركبات في المستشفى فهي تستعمل في نقل المرضى والمرضى المقعدون ذوي الكراسي والمرضى المحمولون على نقالات يدوية او أسرة المرضى طاولات الطعام الى اخره 
لذلك فإن المركبات في المستشفى وحتى تحقق أغراض النقل يجب أن تكون عميقة لتستوعب المهمات المطلوبة منها 
إن أمثال هذه المركبات يمكن أن تحمل أكثر من 20 شخصا ولكن سرعتها بطيئة لذلك تزود المستشفيات خاصة الكبيرة منها بأنواع متعددة من المركبات بعض هذه المركبات يكون صغيرا الحجم سريع الحركة لكي ينقل الزوار بسهولة ومردود أكبر 
إن مشكلة نقل الطعام وهو ساخن لتوزيعه بسرعة إلى كافة الطوابق يشكل عبئا جسيما على المصاعد وذلك قبل فترة الطام واثنائها وبعدها ويسبب زحاما ومضايقة للزوار وللعاملين في المستشفى على حد سواء لذلك فإن المهندسين المعماريين ومدراء المستشفيات يفضلون استعمال مصاعد خاصة لحمل أطباق الطعام بحجم 20 - 15 انش أو 50 - 30 سم وتنقلها إلى الطوابق دون استعمال المصاعد العادية لهذا الغرض وهذه الحوامل تستعمل لنقل المواد الطبية والادوية بين الطوابق 
أما طريقة التحكم بالمصاعد فتكون عادة بواسطة التحكم اليدوي أو التحكم التجميعي أو التحكم الاتوماتيكي 
يمكن معرفة عدد الاشخاص الذين تستوعبهم المستشفى من الجدول رقم 4 وقد بينت الخبرة أن مدة خمس دقائق لنقل 45 شخص هي مدة مناسبة وأما فترة الانتظار فيجب أن لاتزيد عن دقيقة واحدة 
بالنسبة لباب المركبة وأبواب البئر في الطوابق فيجب أن تفتح وتغلق أوتوماتيكيا أما موقف المركبات عند الطوابق فيجب أن يكون وقوفا صحيحا ومضبوطا يمكن انزال العربات والكراسي المتحركة والمرضى من المركبة أو أدخالهم إليها بشكل سلس دون عوائق أو أزعاج


----------



## محسن 9 (18 مايو 2007)

*طوابق البيع بالتجزئة : Retail Stores*

طوابق البيع بالتجزئة : Retail Stores 
إن الانتقال إلى طوابق البيع بالتجزئة للسلع الاستهلاكية هو مشكلة تستلزم حلا مخالفا لما ألفناه لأن سبب الانتقال من طابق إلى أخر هو مختلف 
وقد تم حل مشكلة الانتقال إلى طوابق صالات بيع التجزئة ( المفرق ) بواسطة الدرج المتحرك الذي ينقل الركاب والزبائن الراغبين بالتعرف على السلع الموجودة في المجمع الاستهلاكي كما يوجد مصاعد تنقل الاشخاص مباشرة إلى الطابق المعين الذي يرغبون الوصول إليه تصمم المصاعد لنقل من 10% إلى 20% من رواد البناء والجدول رقم 6 يعطي مواصفات المصاعد في الأبنية التجارية طريقة التحكم بالمصاعد هي يدوية تجميعية والأبواب تفتح وتغلق اوتوماتيكيا وفي الطوابق ذات المساحة الكبيرة نستعمل مصاعد اتوماتيكية توضع المركبات جانب بعضها على خط مستقيم وذلك بغية تسهيل التحميل والانتظار 

القادم البئر وردهات الانتظار


----------



## Smile (19 مايو 2007)

*أخ محسن؛ طرح جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ محسن المحترم؛

أشكرك شكراً كبيراً على مجهودك وتفانيك في العمل وفي ايصال المعلومات القيمة عن موضوع تفتقر إليه المواقع العربية والهندسية لتنفرد به بنفسك، وهذا والله تستحق عليه وبدون مجاملة أجمل ثناء وتقدير منا إليك.

أدعو الله لك بالتوفيق وبالتيسير عليك في اتمام مهمتك التي كلفت بها نفسك لأجلنا.

وإني لأرى مشقة العمل الذي تكابده؛ وأقدر قيمته، وأدرك صعابه،، وعليه فإني سأطرح عليك فكرة ستخفف عنك الحمل من جهة، وسيكون نتاج العمل أكثر روعة ودقة من جهة أخرى، وقبل أن أطرح اقتراحي، أود أن أقول أن تحويل امتداد الصور من jpg إلى الامتداد gif ليس بالضرورة أن يصبح ملف الصورة أقل حجماً.... فأحياناً كثيرة يكبر معه الحجم، وتصبح دقة الصورة أقل سيما وأنت تقوم بتصغيرها.. اتركها كما هي على الامتداد jpg وتعال معي لتقرأ اقتراحي لطالما تعاني من تحميل الصور والملفات. ناهيك عن أننا وحين تحميل الصور، ولكثرتها يختلط علينا وضعها بالترتيب الصحيح تماشياً مع موضوعك العلمي، وكونه علمي يجب أن يكون دقيق..... من هنا أستطع ايصال فكرتي لك على الشكل التالي:

أنشئ مجلداً في جهازك وسمه باسم موضوعك؛ وبداخله قم بانشاء ملفات متعددة على برنامج الوورد وفق أجزاء متسلسلة ج1، ج2؛ج3..... الخ، كل جزء منها يحتوي مقالة وصور... تقوم عند انهاء كل جزء بضغط الملف؛ وتحميله على الموقع كمشاركة.... ونحن نتابع معك التحميل والاطلاع عليها؛ ومشاركتك بها من حوار ونقاش واستفسارات

بعد فترة.... تكون قد أنهيت الموضوع.... ولديك بالطبع جميع الأجزاء.... كما نحن لدينا بتحميلها من الموقع..... عندها يمكن جمع الأجزاء في ملف واحد وضغطه ونشره في الموقع،،، ولأن الجمع النهائي للأجزاء فيه من الصعوبة ما فيها، فإني أتعهد لك بأن أجمعها عنك وأحمل عنك عناءها، أرسله لك مع التنسيق الكامل للملف، وتقوم بدورك بنشره هنا كختام للموضوع.... وحتى ولو جد جديد، وهذا يتماشى مع التطور "فالعلم ليس له حدود" فبإمكانك أن تقوم بتنزيل ملاحق... كل عضو منا يستطع أن يضيفه بنفسه إلى ملف الوورد الشامل عن المصاعد..... وعموما هذا الكلام سابق لأوانه

إلا أنه ما يهم الآن.... هو؛ ومن بعد إذن حضرتك طبعاً.... أن تقوم بوضع هذا الموضوع بملفات وورد مع الصور بحجمها الطبيعي وضمن تسلسلها الصحيح والدقيق على أجزاء، ورفعه لنا عبر هذا الموقع؛ طبعاً مع ضغط كل جزء بجزئه..... وبتلك الطريقة سيكون ناتج عملك أكثر دقة وأكثر روعة وأكثر ترتيباً.... كذلك أكثر سهولة لك من حيث رفعك إياها للموقع مقارنة مع صعوبة تحميل الصور، عدا عن الترتيب الخاطئ الذي نقع به نحن وعدا عن عدم وضوحها نتيجة اضطرارك لتصغير أبعادها وحجومها.

كذلك يا أخي الكريم؛ وبعد فترة.... ونتيجة لتراكم عملك الطيب والرائع لبنةً لبنة؛ تكون وبدون قصد قد أنجزت كتاباً كاملاً باسمك..... تضع إنجازه مع بقية إنجازاتك في حياتك المهنية لتزيد من رصيد إنجازاتك؛ وصدقني بأن أولادك سيفخرون بما أنجزه والدهم... وسيبقى عملك خالداً تؤجر عليه بلا انقطاع.... والصرح الكبير دائماً يبدأ بخطوة!.

وإني وإذ طرحت عليك هذه الفكرة، فإني أتعهد أيضاً بوضع معلومات عن المصاعد مع الرسوم "أرسمها بنفسي" لتضمها معك في كتابك المنشود... ولكن على الأقل ليس الآن إنما بعد فترة ولكنها وجيزة وليست ببعيدة... راجياً المولى أن يكون ناتج العمل عظيماً.... يفيد الأجيال

طبعاً... وضع الصور في ملف الوورد غاية في السهولة "قائمة إدارج.... صورة.... من ملف"... وبعد وضع الصورة اضغط عليها بالماوس الأيمن واختر الأمر تنسيق صورة... ومن تبويبة تخطيط اختر الخيار مشدود وانقر الزر موافق لتغلق مربع الحوار.... ومن ثم تتحول الصورة إلى كائن؛ بإمكانك عبر زر الماوس الأيسر سحبها ووضعها حيث تريد ضمن صفحة الوورد. مع ملاحظة هامة وهي: قبل إدراج أي صورة في صفحة الوورد قم بضغط الزر Enter عدة مرات تقريباً مقدار صفحة وورد كاملة؛ بحيث وعند ادراجك الصورة؛ يكون لديك تحتها مكان مخصص للكتابة؛ بحيث لا تزعجك الصورة ولا تتعذب في تحرير المستند... ففي حال لم تفعل ذلك... وعند ضغطك للزر Enter فإن الصورة سوف تنزل للأسفل وتسبب لك الارتباك.


أشكرك، وأقدر جهدك وعملك النبيل... وداعياً المولى لك بكل التوفيق

عاصم

.​


----------



## محسن 9 (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي smile على النصيحة نعم في الحقيقة كنت اضع هذه المعلومات على الوورد وارفعها بالتتالي الى المنتدى ولكن هناك تغييرات في المنتدى جعلتني اضع الموضوع ومن ثم الصور لكل موضوع على حدى حتى لايتلخبط المستفيد في الموضوع والصور ولكن الان سوف ارفع كل موضوع مع الصور التابعه له مباشرة ممكن تحويله الى ملفات pdf لتكون اسهل ولكن بعض المواضيع السابقة مرتبطة مع الصور نفسها لذلك كنت دائما المح عن وجود توضيحات في صور سابقة مع الموضوع اللاحق اشكرك جزيل الشكر لوضع ملاحظاتك وكنت اتمنى من احد الاخوة الزوار وضع ملاحظات حتى اقوم بالتلافي وتحسين الموضوع ولكن في النهاية ساضع الموضوع كاملا في ملفات pdf وسارفعهم ولكن الوقت ليس ملكي وهذا ما يزعجني بسبب التاخر عليكم ولكن ساحول جاهد ا تقليص الوقت لينتهي الموضوع في اقرب وقت اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي عاصم وجميع الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار على مروهم الذي يسعدني


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مايو 2007)

*البئر وردهات الانتظار: Shafts and Lobbies*

البئر وردهات الانتظار: Shafts and Lobbies 
يعتبر فراغ البئر والبهو والممرات في كل طابق من المشاكل المعمارية التي يهتم بدراستها المهندس المعماري حيث يعتبر بهو الانتظار مكنا متوسطا في البناء تتفرع منه الممرات التي توصل إلى غرف البناء الدرج غرف الخدمة العامة وبالطبع فان صالات الانتظار في البناء تكون فوق بعضها أما في الطابق الأرضي فمن المفروض أن يكون البهو متصلا مع مدخل البناء وقريبا منه 
توضع غرف التجهيزات الحديثة والتي تستخدم لتأمين خدمات سكان البناء قرب فراغ البئر والمدخل حيث يوجد مقسم هاتفي وهاتف للعموم ومركز استعلامات غرفة قيادة المصاعد غرفة لوحات التحكم ---- الخ 
يجب أن تكون مساحة الصالات كافية لتتسع لجميع الركاب في فترة الازدحام ويمكن أن نعتبر أن فترة الازدحام تستمر من 15 --- 20 دقيقة ونعتبر إن الشخص الواحد يشغل مساحة 4 أقدام مربعة أو ما يعادل ثلث متر مربع كذلك يجب أن ندرس الممرات والأروقة التي تقود إلى بهو الانتظار بحيث لا تتجاوز كثافة الأشخاص فيها أكثر من شخصين إلى ثلاث أشخاص في المتر المربع وعادة يكون مدخل البناء بمستوى الرصيف في الشارع ولكن بعض الأبنية لا تكون بنفس المستوى الرصيف في الشارع بعض الأبنية لا تكون بنفس المستوى من جميع الجهات فهي من الجهة أعلى من الرصيف بينما من جهة ثانية هي اخفض من الرصيف في هذه الحال فان الوصول إلى بهو الطابق الأرضي يكون بواسطة الدرج المتحرك الذي يسهل عبور الأشخاص إلى البناء وعادة فان المدخل الرئيسي للبناء يكون بمستوى الرصيف والرسومات التالية تبين الأبعاد والسرعة والأحمال للمركبة وحلقات التعليق التي تساعد أثناء التركيب والتصليح والحمولات على سقف الطابق الأخير وأرضية غرفة الآلات مقاسه بالكيلو نيوتن والذي يعادل 100 كغ


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مايو 2007)

*يتبع*

أما الصور التالية تبين ترتيبات المصاعد بجانب بعضها أو مقابل بعضها مع توضيح الفراغ بينها


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مايو 2007)

*يتبع*

الصورة توضح : مثال على توزيع الفراغات في الابنية متعددة المستويات


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مايو 2007)

*الصورة*

مثال على توزيع الفراغات في الابنية متعددة المستويات معذرة


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مايو 2007)

*يتبع*

وفي حل المسألة السابقة وجدنا أنه يلزمنا ثلاث مجموعات من المصاعد كل مجموعة تضم 5 مصاعد وفي الصور التالية نجد حلين لترتيب المركبات مع وضع مركبات احتياطية أو من أجل الخدمة والغاية من هذه الصور هو توضيح كيفية ترتيب المصاعد علما بأنه يوجد حلول أخرى وإذا لم نرغب بوضع غرفة آلات ثانية فوق المستوى الثاني Zone فإن البئر يستمر إلى ألاعلى حتى الطابق الأخير السطوح وإذا أردنا أن نبني غرفة آلات أعلى فمن الممكن وضعها فوق المستوى الثاني Zone Two وحيث ينتهي إليها البئرين التابعين للمستوى الأول والمستوى الثاني 
أبعاد الحفرة ونهاية البئر SP/Shaft Pit Sh = Shaft head 
أبعاد غرفة الآلات = mrh . mrw . mrd 
الحمولات على السقوف والأرضيات في البئر وغرفة الآلات = p1 p11 p111 
البعد الاصغري هو 10 أقدام = 10 min 
المستوى العلوي = high المستوى المنخفض = Low 
متقابلة = opposing على صف واحد in Lin 
-------------------
مصطلحات الصور السابقة : 
حمولة المركبة = Load Capacity kgs 
سرعة المركبة : متر / ثانية = M/S 

-------------------

التالي الأبعاد والأوزان


----------



## محسن 9 (23 مايو 2007)

Smile قال:


> غرفة المكائن تقع أعلى البئر؛على سطح المبنى....
> 
> أما التي بدون غرفة مكائن؛ فهي إما مصاعد هيدروليكية؛ أو مصاعد كالتي مشروحة أعلاه؛ولكن غرفة المحرك تكون اسفل البئر....ولكن وكما ذكر الأخ محسن أنها مكلفة نظراً لزيادة طول الكبلات؛ كما أنها تحتاج إلى صيانة أكثر نظراً لتعقيد طريقة الوصل بين الكابين وبين البكرات القائدة والمقودة؛ علاوة على أنها لا تستخدم إلا في الحالات الخاصة كتعذر انشاء غرفة خاصة أعلى البئر
> 
> ...


اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي عاصم على المساعة وارجو إذا لديك أية مشاركات تفضل بوضعها مشكورا


----------



## محسن 9 (26 مايو 2007)

*الأبعاد والأوزان : Dimensions and Weights*

الأبعاد والأوزان : Dimensions and Weights 

يقترح اتحاد صناعة المصاعد الكهربائية NENI تبني الأبعاد الموجودة في الصور التالية وذلك من أجل الآلات التي تعمل بدون علبة سرعة 
هذه الصور تبين أبعاد الحفرة في قعر البئر - أبعاد البئر – التسامح اللازم في الأبعاد من قمة البئر حتى أرضية السقيفة – حجم السقيفة – ثم مقدار الحمولات التي تطبق على الدعامات ويجب أن نلاحظ بأن أي انحراف ضروري عن المواضع القياسية للآلات في السقيفة سوف يقودنا للبحث عن فراغ بالقرب منها يمكن أن تنشأ بعض الانحرافات عن أماكن الآلات بسبب التصنيع الخاص والمخالف للمواصفات العالمية المعمول بها في الدول المصنعة لذلك فإن كل مصنع يعطي تعليمات بشأن غرفة الآلات أي السقيفة والتي تحتها وأبعادهما ويجب أن نعرف المهندس المعماري مسبقا نوع المصعد الذي سيركب وعليه أن يحصل على التعليمات الخاصة بغرفة الآلات والسقيفة وكل ما سنورده هنا هو لأخذ فكرة عامة عن الحجوم والمسافات ألازمة 
توضع السقيفة والطابق الإضافي Secondary Level ( التي تحتوي على آلية الجر - اللوحات الكهربائية – البكرات الثانوية ---- ) فوق البئر وارتفاعها فوق الجسر الداعم للمصعد بما يعادل ارتفاع طابقين ويتم القياس عندما يكون المصعد واقفا في أعلى طابق من المبنى أما المساحة الفعلية اللازمة لآلية الجر ومجموعة محرك مولد ولوحة التحكم فهي تعادل ضعف مساحة البئر 
إن المساحة اللازمة لأرضية الطابق الإضافي Secondary Level ليست بأكبر من مساحة البئر الذي تخدمه والجدول رقم 8 يعطي الأبعاد التقريبية للأجهزة المستخدمة في التحكم والقيادة 

الشكل 58 يعطي أبعاد المركبات الأمريكية بالقدم والانش والشكل 59 مع جدولة يعطي ترتيبات مصعد معلق من الأسفل مع بيان أبعاده والشكل 60 فهو يبين مصعدا معلقا من الأسفل ومعه ثقل موازن 

التالي : الاجهادات الناتجة عن التركيبات : Structural Stresses


----------



## محسن 9 (27 مايو 2007)

*الاجهادات الناتجة عن التركيبات : Structural Stresses*

الاجهادات الناتجة عن التركيبات : Structural Stresses
من اجل أغراض التصميم يجب أن نعرف مقدار الطاقة الحركية التي بموجبها يجب ان نصمم الأساسات والأعمدة التي تدعم السقفية والطابق إن الجدول رقم 9 يعطينا مقدار الطاقة الحركية Kinetic من اجل عدة مصاعد ذات أوزان مختلفة في هذا الجدول نجد قيم الأوزان والحمولات الساكنة المطبقة على أرضية غرفة الآلات مضافا إليها مقدار كمية الحركة The momentum للأجرة المتحركة للمصعد ووزن الركاب وذلك عندما تكون سرعة المركبة أعظمية ثم تتوقف فجأة بواسطة أجهزة الأمان 
تقاس الطاقة الحركية بالقدم باوند Lb – ft أو بالمتر – كغ mkg نلاحظ تناقص الحمولة الحية Live Load بتناقص السرعة 
الجدول مأخوذ من Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers 


التالي : اعتبارات خاصة لغرفة الآلات : Machin Room Considerations 
تحوي غرفة الآلات كتلا ضخمة وثقيلة من الآلات وهذه الآلات لابد أن تحرك من مكانها لأغراض الصيانة والتصليح لذلك نبني جسرا في سقف غرفة الآلات هذا الجسر قادر على رفع هذه الآلات يستعمل هذا الجسر عند تركيب الآلات لأول مرة كما يستعمل لرفعها في أوقات الصيانة والإصلاح أما حمولة هذا الجسر فتعرف من قبل الشركة الصانعة 
يجب تبديد الحرارة المتولدة في غرفة الآلات حتى لاتزيد درجة الحرارة في هذه الغرفة لأن زيادة الحرارة تؤثر على كفاءة تشغيل الآلات كما تنقص من عمر الآلات وتسبب أيضا صعوبة أثناء إجراء عملية الصيانة نفترض أن ثلث استطاعة المحرك تتحول إلى حرارة تنتشر في جو غرفة الآلات 
إذا حولنا الاستطاعة بالحصان إلى كمية الحرارة فإنه يمكننا كتابة المعادلة : 
1HP = 2500BTU خلال ساعة 
1HP = 640 K cal خلال ساعة 
إذا فرضنا أن لدينا مصعدا حمولته 2000 باوند وسرعته 500 قدم بالدقيقة فإن استطاعة محرك هذا المصعد ( بوجود علبة سرعة ) هي 30 حصان وذلك حسب الصورة التالية شكل 61 الذي يعطي الاستطاعة بدلالة السرعة والحمولة الحرارة الأعظمية المنتشرة خلال ساعة في غرفة الآلات : 13 * 30 * 2500 = 25000 btu 
وتعطي الشركات المصنعة للمصاعد كمية الحرارة المنتشرة من الآتها وتصمم التهوية في غرفة الآلات بحيث تكون درجة الحرارة بين 20 – 35 درجة مئوية 

التالي : الاستطاعة التي نحتاجها للمصاعد : power Requirement 
لاتعتبر الاستطاعة اللازمة لتشغيل المصاعد من العوامل المهمة في اختيار المصعد ولكن يهمنا معرفة الاستطاعة اللازمة لتقدير وزن وحجم الآلات والصورة السابقة الشكل 61 يبين لنا أن الاستطاعة اللازمة لتشغيل المصعد وبآلات تحوي علب سرعة هي أكبر من استطاعة الآلات التي لاتوي علب سرعة بمقدار %25 
لنحسب استطاعة المصعد الذي حمولته 3500 باوند وسرعته 600 قدم بالدقيقة من الشكل 61 نجد أن استطاعة المحرك هي 48 حصان عامل الطلب Demand Factor من أجل 5 مركبات هو 0.67 مبين في الشكل 61 
الاستطاعة الكلية : 5* 48 * 0.67 = 160 HP 
ويصعب تقدير الاستطاعة المصروفة في مجموعة مصاعد وذلك لأن المصاعد الهابطة تضخ الاستطاعة وتعيدها إلى الشبكة وإن مقدار الاستطاعة المصرفة هي الاستطاعة الضائعة في الاحتكاك والمتبددة حراريا وهذه الضياعات تقدر بـ %20 من استطاعة المجموعة إذا فرضنا أن مجموعة مؤلفة من 5 مصاعد تعمل لمدة 10 ساعات يوميا فإنها تصرف استطاعة مقدرة بالكيلو الواط الساعي 

0.746 
10 = 240 kwh ــــــــــــــــــــــ * 160 * 0.2 = kwh 
hp 

إذا فرضنا أن كلفة الكيلو واط الساعي هي 0.02 دولار فإن كلفة تشغيل الن\مصاعد الخمسة في اليوم الواحد ( المدة عشر ساعات ) هي :

0.02 ×240 = 5 Dollar 

كما يمكننا حساب مقدار الاستطاعة اللازمة لمصعد واحد من المعادلة : 
Gnom( 1-∞ ) V 
= pkw ( ملاحظة عشرة اس3 ) × ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ = F × V ( ملاحظة عشرة اس3 

الاستطاعة بالكيلو وات = P 
حمولة المصعد بالنيوتن = Gnom 
عندما يزيد وزن الثقل المعادل للمصعد ½ = ∞ 
عن وزن الكبين بمقدار نصف الحمولة 
سرعة المركبة = V 
مردود آلية الرفع = ξ 
القوة = الثقل F = Go + Gnom – G iw 
وزن المركبة – نيوتون = Go 
وزن الثقل المعدل – نيوتون = Giw 

يمكننا أيضا حساب الاستطاعة اللازمة لمصعد بإستخدام الجدول رقم 10 

التالي الاستطاعة الاحتياطية :


----------



## zizoz (27 مايو 2007)

*.i cant find the words to thank u....but i will try to help u as much as i can*

مجهود رائع يا اخ محسن .....جزاك الله خير
لقد قمت بجمع ما استطعت من موضوعك الرائع هذا ولكن اعذرونى لا يوجد اى تنسيق..
.عسى ان نستفيد منه جميعا


----------



## محسن 9 (28 مايو 2007)

اشكرك أخي zizoz على المشاركةوالاهتمام راجيا الله لك التوفيق والسداد لك وللجميع 
هذا ما يجعلني متحمس أكثر لأكمل الموضوع وبالنسبة لهذا القسم لم يبقى إلا القليل القليل 
وابدأ بالقسم الآخر المصاعد الهيدروليكية


----------



## محسن 9 (28 مايو 2007)

*الاستطاعة الاحتياطية : Emergency Power*

الجزء الاخير : 

الاستطاعة الاحتياطية : Emergency Power
إن الانقطاع الكهربائية الفجائي للتيار الكهربائي يجبرنا للالتجاء إلى مصدر احتياطي للطاقة الكهربائية ويكون كافيا لتشغيل المصاعد الموجودة في البناء قليل من الخبراء الكهربائيين ذاقو مرارة الحبس داخل صندوق صغير مزدحم بالركاب معتم معلق بين الأرض والفضاء ومعهم أشخاص لا يعرفونهم وإن أبسط مصدر كهربائي احتياطي يجب أن يكون موجودا حتى تستطيع المركبات الهبوط إلى أقرب باب للخروج 
إن أحذية الفرملة تنطبق على اسطوانة الفرملة حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وتتوقف المركبة أما في المصاعد الهيدروليكية فإنه يمكن الهبوط إلى أول باب للخروج بواسطة صمام التفريغ يدويا وكذلك في المصاعد العادية الصغيرة فإنه يمكننا تدوير الدولاب المعدل في المحرك باليد وبذلك تقرب المركبة إلى أقرب باب وننقذ الركاب وذلك بعد تحرير الفرملة بواسطة رافعه خاصة أما في المصاعد الكبيرة ذات الاجتياز السريع في البئر دون توقف وحيث لا يوجد أبواب فإن النجاة بسرعة تصبح صعبة هذا بالإضافة إلى أن فقدان التيار في مصاعد المستشفيات قد يهدد حياة بعض المرضى إن مقدار أصغريا من الطاقة يجب أن يكون متوفرا في المصاعد وذلك لأغراض الإنارة والتهوية في جميع المركبات كما أن أجهزة الاتصالات الهاتفية يجب أن تكون جاهزة بين المركبة ومركز التخديم في البناء وعلى الأقل يجب أن نملك من الاستطاعة ما يمكننا من تشغيل مركبة واحدة بعد ذلك نشغل كل مركبة على حدى ننزلها إلى الطابق الأرضي وبعد ذلك تبقى مركبة واحدة قيد الاستعمال 

مواصفات المصعد : Elevator Specification 
بما أن اختيار المواصفات للمصاعد صعبة ومعقدة لذلك فإنه من المطلوب تعيين خدمات المصعد بواسطة استشاري لتحقيق الرغبات الخاصة 
هناك نوعان من المواصفات على المهندس المشرف أن ينتبه إليهما : 
1-	المواصفات الفنية للمصعد التي تصف عمله وسعته وسرعته وباقي المميزات الفنية والتكنولوجية 
2-	الأعمال الإنشائية الإضافية طريقة تسليم المصاعد تجريب المصاعد الصيانة على المهندس المشرف تقع مهمة الاختيار وعليه إنتقاء أفضل العروض التي تحقق طلب واحتياجات البناء من حيث مواصفات الأجهزة وتتضمن المواصفات الفنية حالات العمل الخاصة 
نذكر المواصفات الفنية للمصاعد باختصار كما يلي : 
حمولة المصعد : Elevator rated Load 
سرعة المصعد : Elevator Speed 
الانتقال الاعظمي للمصعد : Elevator Maximon Travel 
عدد الطوابق التي يقف فيها المصعد وعدد الأبواب : No : of Landings and openings 
حجم أرضية المصعد وحجم الباب : Plotform and door Size 
نموذج الآلية مع أو بدون علبة السرعة : Type of machin 
نوعية التحكم : Type of control 
نوعية نظام المراقبة : Type of Suqervisory System 
نوعية المركبة ونوعية باب المركبة : Type of car and Door 
نوعية أبواب البئر : Shaft Door 
تجهيزات الإشارات : signal Equipment 
مميزات الشبكة الكهربائية المغذية : Charactaristics of power supply 
الانهاءات : Finishes 
يمكن أن نترك الفقرة الأخيرة الانهاءات كقيمة لكي يتصرف بها المهندس المصمم 
بالإضافة إلى الأجزاء الفنية في المواصفات فإنه يجب التحقق من الفقرات التالية بشكل مفصل 
حيث أن العارض ( مصنع المصاعد ) يطلب تجهيز ما يلي : 
البئر متضمنا التصميم الكامل والمناسب الإضاءة الصرف مانعات تسرب المياه التهوية لغرفة الآلات والحفرة 
الأبواب الزائدة الدرج الحراسة 
مثبتات ودعامات – سكك التوجيه – قواعد الآلات – دعامات البكرات – الزريقة لجدران البئر 
المفاتيح الكهربائية الرئيسية في غرفة الآلات 
فتحات التهوية تمديد الكابلات الكهربائية تمديدات الهاتف في البئر 
تجهيزات القدرة والإضاءة الضرورية أثناء التركيب 
الفتحات والمنافس والأعمال الأخرى التي تلاءم شروط مكافحة الحريق 
أساسات الآلات من البيتون المسلح 
أعمال القطع والثقب وتصميم الهياكل المعدنية اللازمة للجدران والدعامات والبناء 
التنسيق الزمني للأعمال 
الأعمال الأخرى المتفق عليها 

مسؤولية المتعاقد أو وكيل الشركة الصانعة للمصعد : 
إنهاء الأعمال 
الفحص والتجريب 
تسليم المصعد وهو محقق للمواصفات المتفق عليها 
الأعمال الإضافية كالدهان 
برمجة عمل المصعد لكي يفي بالمتطلبات العادية والاضطرارية 

حالات أعمال خاصة : 
جدولة الأعمال 
تجارب أضافية مع تقارير مفصلة 
يعتبر التنسيق الزمني للأعمال من الأمور المعقدة وعلى صاحب البناء أن يختار عارضا له خبرة بتركيب المصاعد وعليه أن يطالبه دائما بالتقيد بمواعيده 
يجب أن يحوي العرض تعهدا بصيانة المصعد لفترة زمنية معقولة بعد تركيبه وتشغيله وعلينا أن نتجنب العقود التي لا تنص على إمكانية توفر الصيانة الدائمة وقطع التبديل الضرورية 
تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه في تاريخ 12 جمادى الاولى 1428 هـ

اخوكم محسن 9


----------



## محسن 9 (28 مايو 2007)

*لاتنسوني*

لاتنسوني من الدعاء لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين والمؤمنين والمؤمنات


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (31 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز محسن تحية طيبة وبعد جزاك الله عنا كل خير ولك منا الف شكر على هذا المجهود الوافر ولكنى اكرر طلبى منك فى ان يتم جمع هذه المادة فى ملف او اكثر حتى يتسنى لنا رفعه وتكتمل الفائدة لنا ولغيرنا من الزملاء ................ مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## douha55 (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tifa_sa2006 (5 يونيو 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا ياخ محسن ومن قام معك مهذا العمل


----------



## البرنس852 (6 يونيو 2007)

قواك الله 
وما قصرت 
موضوعك طويل و ممتاز وجهد تشكر علية 

اخي 
بالنسبة للمصعد المنزلي الخاص 

ماهي مواصفات البنر المناسبة


----------



## محسن 9 (14 يونيو 2007)

اخي البرنس اشكرك للمرور قد سبق لو تصفحت : اختيار المصعد المناسب لوجدت الجواب ارجو زيارتك لما ورد مع كل الشكر والتقدير لك ولجميع الاخوة 
الاخ ربيع ايضا اشكرك وسوف البي طلبك قريبا وتحت الاعداد انشاء الله 
اشكر الاخوة على مرورهم الكريم وارجو للجميع الفائدة 
سامحوني على تقصيري وتأخري لاسباب عديدة ارجو منكم الدعاء والسماح


----------



## alileith (15 يونيو 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء بارك الله فيكم لشرح تفاصيل المصعد اود ان ابين موضوع مهم في تصميم حجرة المصعد من الناحية المدنية حيث يكون المصعد داخل حجرة او انبوب خرساني ساند للمبني او ما يسمي اللب 
وهذا الانبوب الخرساني يكون ساندا للمبنى ويستعمل كمزدوج الوظيفة كحجرة المصعد واسناد المبنى لذل عند تصميم حجرة المصعد يضاف الأحمال الديناميكية الناتجة عن حركة المصدة والاهتزاز الناتج عن التوقف والسحب وخاصة عند تسليح القص بالنسبة للحجرة


----------



## محسن 9 (15 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك اخي alileith على المرور واضافة معلومة وإذا لديك معلومات آخرى أرجو أفادتنا بها مشكورا


----------



## mazinar2003 (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


المهندس
مازن الطــــائي
دبي


----------



## صلاح الدين الثاني (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي محسن على هذا المجهود وأرجو الله القدير أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وحسنات والديك انه سميع الدعاء.


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (16 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ليكم علي الموضوع الرائع وبودي اسال عن القواعد للمصعد هل تصمم عادي او هناك شروط خاصة لها وشكرا


----------



## محسن 9 (17 يونيو 2007)

نعم اخي abdulla zaki القواعد لها شروط خاصة يحددها المهندس الانشائي حسب مواصفات المصعد وحسب طبيعة الارض على كل انظر ( اختيار المصعد المناسب ) في ما ورد 
يفضل عند انشاء مصعد في عمارة او مبنى ما مراجعة المهندس المصمم 
ممكن تكون الابعاد مثلا 1.2 في 1.2 في 50 سم الارتفاع بحديد 14 مم فرش وغطا 8 بالمتر 
اشكركم للمرور


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## muhrad (25 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much & may Allah bless you


----------



## م\بتول (26 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله على هالمجهود الرائع والاكثر من راثع

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوذيبه (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يوليو 2007)

اشكركم للمرور الاخوة : mazinar2003 وconnect_back و muhrad و م \ بتول و ابو ذيبه وللجميع كل الفائدة انشاء الله


----------



## الذيب الأول (6 يوليو 2007)

*الله يعطيك العافيه((محسن))*

الله يعطيك العافيه أخوي, وبالفعل الموضوع مهم جدا

بس أحسن شي أنه شامل (( كفيت و وفيت ))

أتمنى لك التوفيق...



أبو أحمد...


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (6 يوليو 2007)

الاخ محسن ...الله يعطيك العافية ...انت مميز و مواضيعك مميزة ...
جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## راسم البسمة (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور ألف ألف ألف ألف شكر ..

انت والله منت عارف الشي هذا والجهد هذا ..
اش حيكون ليا ..

بصراحة .. استفدت الشيء الكثير الكثير ..

شكرًا ألف ألف ألف شكر ..

وممكن ..
تدلنا على مراجع ، وكتب .. عربية نقدر نلاقي شيء عن المصاعد ..

ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووور ..

( لا أقصد بالكتب والمراجع أنو جهدك غير مجدي ، لكن القصد زيادة في المعلومات ..  )​


----------



## م/عبدالله (13 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير ويسعدك مع والديك دنيا وآخرة يارب


----------



## المهندس 518 (29 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة مشكوريين على المشاركات ،عندي سؤا و هو كيفية ادخال اثقال المصاعد في النموذج الرقمي، يعني على اي نوع من الأحمال....مركزة موزعة احمال مساحية ام متحركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المعاهد (1 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير يا أخى الكريم


----------



## moha.saeed11 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*اكثر من رائع*

اخى الفاضل لقد قدمت لنا وجبه دسمه وعرض شيه لك منا الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محسن 9 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكركم اخوتي على المرور والتعليق وارجو الجميع ممن شاركو وشاهدو هذا الموضوع ان يدعموه بجديد وانشاء الله ساكون معكم دوما بما ينفع


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي محسن موضوع متميز يليق باسمك ومجهود جبار ...


----------



## محسن 9 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي المهندس الكويتي مشرفنا الغالي زيارتك لموضوعي شرف كبير كل ما ارجوه الفائدة للجميع ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## المهندس النحيف (29 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جزاك الاله خيرا علية


----------



## م.محمد ياسر بلبل (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أضاء الله طريقكم وإلى الأمام


----------



## abosalah1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك


----------



## المهندس طريف (30 ديسمبر 2007)

والله اتحفتنه بالمعلومات القيمه التي تمتلكها يا محسن 9


----------



## محسن 9 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكركم اخواني على الاطلاع وارجو لكم كل الفائدة وللجميع
المهندس النحيف ----مهندس ياسربلبل ----- abosalah ----المهندس طريف
وارجو ان لاتحرمونا من طلاتكم النيرة وخبراتكم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (21 يناير 2008)

اللهم بارك فى وقتك و جهدك و علمك و جمعنا على الخير دائما هو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## البشري*** (10 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

اخي محسن انت رائع بكل ماتحملة هذة الكلمه من معنى
جزال الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجد الأسلام (30 مايو 2008)

*شكر*

"من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله " أو كما قال الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم
الأخ محسن9 جزالك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك و أنعم عليكم بالخير 
والهدي والتقي والعفاف


----------



## طير حر (26 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااالف مرة اخي محسن .
أنا اعمل في مؤسسة مصاعد بالسعودية وقد اثريتنا بهالمعومات


----------



## ابن العميد (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

م.اسامة عمر
مهندس اشراف
تكييف مركزي واعمال ميكانيك


----------



## الشفاف (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين

الحقيقة اخ محسن ماقصرت
معلومات كامله ماشاء الله

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
الحقيقة أنني لا أستطيع تصور الحياة في المدن والمباني العالية بدون وجود المصاعد ،، قبل أيام كنت في فندق أقيم بالطابق السادس والعشرون ، والمطعم في الطابق الخامس والاربعون ، وكلما إستخدمت المصعد للصعود او للنزول ، تذكرت أهمية هذا الموضوع.
أشكرك أخي محسن ، وأدعو الله ان يكون ما قدمته وتقدمه ثقلا في موازيك يوم القارعة.
ننتظر منك المزيد ،،،


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 أبريل 2010)

حقيقي مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك فيك اخ محسن و ثقل الله موازينك و جوزيت عنا خيرا و التقدير لكل من حاول المساهمة الفعالة


----------



## عادل سعيدالسيد (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك يااخ محسن علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ونريد منك الكثير لانك ممتاز بصراحه وشكرا بنيابه عن الاخوه الاعزاء


----------



## رياض الأمير (5 مايو 2010)

وفقكم الله ورعاكم وسدد خطاكم وعوضكم خيراعلى هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## غسان الجرعتلي (7 يونيو 2010)

االسلام عليكم المقطع المرفق التوضيحي لايعطي فكرة واضحة عن طريقة التعليق أرجواستبداله بمقطع آخر


----------



## love_man (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ونرجو المزيد


----------



## has12 (29 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك من صميم قلبي .....يا طيب


----------



## has12 (30 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقه الموضوع على قدر أهميته الكبيره الا أنه لا يحضى لدينا في المنتديات العلميه والهندسيه بشيء من التفصيل وأننا اذ نشكر هذا الملتقى الذي يحاول أن يستوعب هذه الافكار العملاقه والتي تأخذ حيزا كبيرا من الاهتمام العلمي والتقني في خارج المنطقه العربيه ولكنه لا يحضى لدينا وللاسف الشديد حاله حال مجالات كثيره بجهد مشهود يذكر.... نتقدم بالشكر الوافر للقائمين جميعا بلملمة هذا الجهد وأظهاره بقالب علمي مسبوك .....ولكنه بحاجه الى التفاته بسيطه وهي كتابة المصطلحات الانكليزيه لأجزاء المصعد و للعناوين والنقاط الرئيسيه فقط والتي تسبق الشرح عادة كونها تعبر وتعرف القائمين بهذا المجال بأيجاز دون الدخول الى التفاصيل(فالمفروض ان التفاصيل معلومه لاصحاب الاختصاص) خاصه وان التعامل والتنفيذ للشركات الاجنبيه بالمنطقه العربيه بهذا المجال كبير جدا وأدراج هذه المصطلحات من مصادرها العلميه الخاصه دون الاجتهاد تسهل كثيرا على الكوادر العربيه العامله بهذه المشاريع في التعامل والتداول ومن ثم الانجاز مع الشركات الاجنبيه التي تعمل عندنا .....واكرر شكري الجزيل لهذا الملتقى الرائع وكل القائمين عليه..


----------



## has12 (30 يونيو 2010)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع...وبارك الله تعالى لك جهدك والقائمين معك


----------



## has12 (30 يونيو 2010)

محسن 9 قال:


> اشكرك اختي عطور للمعلومة ساقوم بالتنفيذ ولدي برامج رائعة لتصغير وتكبير الصور اقوم عليها
> ووجود برنامج الرسام مهم ولم استعمله ولكنني ساحاول
> ارجو معذرتي على التاخير وساتابع الموضوع قريبا امر بظروف صحية ولكن لن انسى اتمام الموضوع الى اخره ذهب الكثير ويبقى القليل انشاء الله


 
أسأله جل وعلا أن تقوم بالسلامه ودمت على هذا التفاعل الانساني الكبير:1::79:


----------



## has12 (30 يونيو 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان والعرفان الاخوه المقيمين والمهتمين بهذا الموقع وأخص بالشكر الاكبر للانسان النبيل الاخ محسن وبارك الله تعالى بمجهودك ورحم الله والديك فقدكنت بحاجه ماسه لكم من المعلومات وقد أستفدت كثيرا من الكم المعلوماتي الموجود بهذا الموقع وأكرر شكري للأخوه الاعزاء جميعا والمؤلفين لهذا الفريق الرائع

وللأخ محسن.... أسعد الله وجها أنت صاحبه --وحقق الله فيما ترتجي الاملا
ونور الله قلبا انت حامله -- وبارك الله فيك القول والعملا


----------



## fadibanishamsa (7 أغسطس 2010)

تعتمد قوة أمان للمصعد على قوة دائرة أمان الكهربائية والتي تتكون من:
1. govern which have two kind of saftyelectrical and mechanical
2. safty cach circuit for cabin and counter weight if found 
3. cabin doors
4. outer doors 
5. buffer : hudrilc and pressures
6. final limit switch 
على أية حال نستطيع تقيم حالة المصعد من خلال عدة عوامل ومن أهمها هذة الدوائر , ودوائر أخرى ميكانيكية لكنها محدودة .
ينطلق المصعد على السرعة البطيئة أو السرعة العالية أو السرعتين معاً وهناك الكثير ننشرة لأحقاً


----------



## ept (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محسن 9 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا على المرور والكلمات الطيبة المعبرة عن صفاء قلوبكم راجيا الله تعالى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## محسن 9 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل شيء عن المصاعد هام جدا جدا ( شامل )
برعاية مهندسنا الاخ الفاضل : سمير شربك كل الشكر له مهما تكلمنا لن نوافيه حقه 
تفضلو على الرابط التالي في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178031.html*​


----------



## ميرومارو (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع جد مهم ومفيد وننتظر التكملة ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامةسمير (30 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابو مثنى الخفاجى (12 مارس 2011)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## djmai (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## hamada_top1 (3 يوليو 2011)

thanksssssssss


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 يوليو 2011)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## ENG M RAMADAN (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك حلبي (15 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ العزيز محسن
بداية لا يسعني إلا أن أقول شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذا المجهود الكبير الذي تكبدته لتوصيل هذه المعلومات إلى أكبر شريحة ممكنة.
المعلومات التي قدمتها تمتاز بالحرفية والدقة والعمق في التفاصيل ولكن بحاجة إلى تنسيق في تسلسلها ، على كل حال لقد قمت بتنزيل كافة المرفقات ونسخ المحاضرات لكي أقوم بتنسيقها ـ إذا لم يكن لديك مانع ـ .

بالنسبة لموضوع أبعاد آبار المصاعد كما لاحظت وردتك عدة تساؤلات عن كيفية اختيارها وقد استفضت مشكوراً في هذه النقطة بالذات كونها ذات أهمية قصوى وتلعب دوراً أساسياً في صحة تخديم المصعد (المصاعد) للمبنى المركب فيه. 
لتلخيص الأمر وتبسيطه أعتقد أن غالبية المصاعد تكون مخصصة لاستعمال الأشخاص (إن كانت المباني سكنية أو خدمية) ، ولقد حدد النورم الأوروبي العلاقة بين عدد الأشخاص ومساحة عربة المصعد الصافية الدنيا والعظمى المقبولة بجداول خاصة لم أتمكن من تحميلها مع تعليقي.

ولكن يمكن استخدام معادلة بسيطة هي: المساحة المخصصة الصافية للشخص الواحد من عربة المصعد تتراوح بين: /0.18 حتى 0.24سم2/ وتكون العلاقة بين المساحة وعدد الأشخاص علاقة عكسية (أي مع ازدياد عدد الأشخاص تصغر المساحة المخصصة للشخص الواحد والعكس الصحيح).

أما بالنسبة لعلاقة عدد الأشخاص بمساحة البئر المطلوب تأمينه فتوجد علاقة تجريبية من الواقع هي: المساحة المخصصة الصافية لكل شخص من بئر المصعد تتراوح بين: /0.40 حتى 0.50سم2/ وهي أيضاً علاقة عكسية.

أخيراً تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه عند زيادة أبعاد البئر يفضل أن تتم بالاتجاهين معاً (العرض والعمق) للمحافظة على الشكل المربع لبئر المصعد.

مع فائق تحياتي وتقديري للجهد المبذول.


----------



## المحارب1 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40321&page=19#ixzz1e1yqFKTL

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي محسن على هذا المجهود وأرجو الله القدير أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وحسنات والديك انه سميع الدعاء*


----------



## م.أحمد.. (14 يناير 2012)

*الاخ محسن جزاك الله عنا كل خبر ووفق الله لكل خير .*​


----------



## mogtaba (23 فبراير 2012)

تسلم


----------



## ayman ahamed (19 مارس 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ayman ahamed (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_dwairi (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المظفر2 (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين​


----------



## ibadi ibra (23 نوفمبر 2012)

احسنتم


----------



## أنس الإمام (10 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تكملة اجزاء المصعد*

امرك يا سيدي


----------



## هند الجابري (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء مشتاق (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير.....وزادك من علمه......وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم .....ورزقك الفهم والحفظ......وجعلك قرة عين لابويك.....وبارك لك فى ذريتك...........اللهم اااااامين


----------



## hemaadelw (7 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير .... انت وكل من ساعد على نشر هذه الماده العلمية


----------



## محمد علي اب شنب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام عليك الاخ محسن 9 ربنا يعينك علي فعل الخير
صور المخططات غير واضحه ارجو منك اعاده تنزيلها


----------



## hasheesh (4 مايو 2014)

صور المخططات غير موجودة ارجو منك اعاده تنزيلها لأهميتها العلمية و بارك الله في حضرتك يا أستاذ محسن.


----------



## هوبة غزالة (16 أغسطس 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ahmedhanout1 (4 فبراير 2015)

الله يبارك لك 
والله موضوع ماشاء الله عليه 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

